# CLAN-AKTION: Wir lassen den [PCGHX] wieder auferstehen!



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Leute, wenn ihr das hier lest, habe ich beschlossen eine PCGHX-Clan-Rettungsaktion zu starten. 

Okay die Einleitung ist Mist, aber ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Hier soll nur erstmal hinterfragt werden, wer nun für oder gegen den PCGHX-Clan ist. Ich wäre bereit Zeit und Geld in den Clan zu investieren. Der Rootserver steht bereit und wartet darauf bespielt zu werden. Der Teamspeak Server ist bereit installiert zu werden.

Stimmt bei der Umfrage bis zum 28.11.10 ab ob ihr für oder gegen die "Wiederbelebung" des Clans seid.
Danke schon mal für die opulente Stimmenabgabe!


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Fänd ich generell interessant. Wäre auch dafür. Gibt es bestimmte Spiele die gezockz werden sollen?


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2010)

Generell eine gute Idee.

ABER 

Wie soll das Ablaufen? Ein Funclan? Wenn ja, welche Spiele? Auch in Steam?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Wie das ablaufen soll? Naja ich stelle Voiceserver und die Gameserver. Bei den Gameservern darf die Community dann wählen - CSS, CS, COD, BF2 - alles ist möglich!

Je nach dem wie die Nutzung den Voiceservers ausfällt kann ich dank non-profit Lizenz auf bis zu 512 Slots hochschrauben - wobei ich nicht glaube das dies jemals gebraucht wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2010)

[X] Ja, klar!!

Wo steht der Server? 
Bei dir?


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2010)

Bei COD und BF, sind das dann Ranked-Server oder normale?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

@Painkiller: Das wäre dann so wie ich es einstelle. Also ranked. 

@hirschi-94: Der Server steht in einem Rechenzentrum in Düsseldorf. Alternativ habe ich hier einen stehen, der in die Colocation nach Frankfurt am Main gebracht werden muss.


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2010)

Werden die Kosten für den Gameserver untereinander geteilt?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Nein, die trage ich. Wer mich tatsächlich mit Geldmitteln unterstützen möchte kann dies aber gerne jederzeit tun. Ich versuche möglichst unsere Gameserver aus eigener Tasche zu finanzieren, damit wir richtigen Clans mit eigener Homepage ect. parole bieten können und keine Kosten auf unsere Member zu kommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. November 2010)

Bin zwar kein Mitglied, aber Interesse ist definitiv da 


[X]Ja Klar


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

[x] Ja!

Wir sind eine Community!


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Also wenn das so ist. Bin ich definitiv dabeiEine kleine Entschädigung für deine Mühe würde natürlich auch dabei sein


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

Ich wäre für folgende Server:



Crysis Wars bzw. Crysis 2
CoD: Black Ops
Half Life 2: Deathmatch (gibts für AMD und nVidia nutzer gratis und macht echt viel Fun)
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
CS 1.6

Mehr gute Sachen fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein. 

Half Life 2: Deathmatch gibts hier für AMD und hier für nVidia Nutzer.


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. November 2010)

Black Ops müsste man ja leider einen Server mieten


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Das ist richtig, bei Black Ops sind die Serverfiles nicht kostenlos. Alles andere was genannt wurde ist defivitiv machbar, aber eine Frage der Zeit, da alles eingerichtet werden muss.
Bis zum 28. warten wir mal, dannach wird alles andere in die Wege geleitet. Des Voiceserver für Diskussionen werde ich schon morgen installieren damit die Klärung aller Umstände leichter fällt. 

Wenn es dann soweit ist, brauchen wir Squad-Leader und ein paar "Mädchen" für alles. Die Squadleader bekommen dann Rechte auf den jeweiligen Servern ect. - aber das klären wir wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Nomad (18. November 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wie das ablaufen soll? Naja ich stelle Voiceserver und die Gameserver. Bei den Gameservern darf die Community dann wählen - CSS, CS, COD, *BF2* - alles ist möglich!
> 
> Je nach dem wie die Nutzung den Voiceservers ausfällt kann ich dank non-profit Lizenz auf bis zu 512 Slots hochschrauben - wobei ich nicht glaube das dies jemals gebraucht wird.



Boah BF wäre fett  Das macht heut noch Fun. Ich bin zwar schon Member in einem Clan, aber man kann ja als "Gast"-Member oder "Ehren"-Member draufjoinen.  Je nachdem wie das abläuft, kann man auch über eine kleine Summe sprechen.^^

[x] Ja!

Edit: @Toxy: Fette Idee!


----------



## khepp242 (18. November 2010)

Klingt gut! 
Kenne den "alten" Clan aber nicht... 


@mixxed_up:
Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass es HL2: Deathmatch gratis gibt hab's leider schon seit ich HL2 gekauft hab...


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit CS:S oder Day of Defeat?

Würde mich auch gerne als Admin zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. November 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wenn es dann soweit ist, brauchen wir Squad-Leader und ein paar "Mädchen" für alles. Die Squadleader bekommen dann Rechte auf den jeweiligen Servern ect. - aber das klären wir wenn es soweit ist.




Ich mach das bei Crysis Wars. 
Muss mal ein paar Leute einspannen, die Crysis Wars Fangemeinde ist nicht gerade klein hier bei PCGHX. 

Ich stell mich ebenfalls voll zur Verfügung, häng eh immer am PC.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

Also mein Thread schlägt ja gut an hier, was mich sehr freut!

Nochmal wegen dem "Obolus" - das Projekt soll keinen Gewinn für mich einbringen! Wenn aber Leute bereit sind für spezielle Sachen Geld zu zahlen werden wir wohl zu gegebener Zeit dann eine Kasse eröffnen wenn alles gut läuft.Aus dieser können dann halt Sachen (zB Black Ops Server) gekauft werden. Aber wir wollen ja mal nichts überstürzen, näch? 

Votet fleissig,regt andere zum voten an und freut euch auf morgen wenn der Voiceserver online geht.


----------



## herethic (18. November 2010)

Ja, klar!!

BIn auch dafür Cod:Waw aufzunehmen.


----------



## icecube919 (18. November 2010)

Jo klingt doch sehr gut!

Wäre auch für Crysis Wars. Wenn mixxed_up das regelt wäre das toll.
Aber kleine Zwischenfrage: gehts hier nur um Ego-Shooter?
Weil sonst hätte ich noch Vorschläge für Strategiespiele.
Ich denke da an sowas wie *Company Of Heroes oder
Command & Conquer 3*.

Gruß icecube919.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. November 2010)

Bin ich auch dafür, mehr als CSS und CS 1.6 kann ich aber noch nicht bieten


----------



## Nomad (18. November 2010)

Naja, ich glaube es soll in diesem Thread erstmal darum gehen, wer überhaupt dafür ist und wer nicht. Das mit Spielen und co. kann glaub ich auch später noch geklärt werden.^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

@icecube919: Nein, ich meine zu wissen, dass hier jedes Spiel willkommen ist.
Call of Duty World at War ist eine sehr gute Idee!

Wenn es denn dann soweit ist, werde ich wohl einen Thread eröffnen in dem ihr für verschiedene Spiele voten könnt. Von den 6 besten werden dann Server erstellt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. November 2010)

hoffe das wir dann BFBC2, Crysis Wars und einige C&C Titel bei sind.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

> hoffe das wir dann BFBC2, Crysis Wars und einige C&C Titel bei sind.



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Soll heissen: mindestens einen deiner Wünsche werde ich dir erfüllen können wenn die Zeit reif ist.


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

So Leute! Wie versprochen und passend zum Freitag hier der Voiceserver!

IP: 217.79.182.220
Port: 9987

Freue mich auf euren Besuch und hoffe wir können da alles zum PCGHX-Clan besprechen. 

Für alle die kein Headset oder Mikro haben: Fleissig weiter voten!!


----------



## vad4r (19. November 2010)

Wenn es eine Seniorenabteilung (>40) gibt, bin ich dabei. Mal den ganzen Kiddies wieder den Po versohlen


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Ist sicher machbar,wenn sich mehrere finden, auch wenn ich darunter dann nicht mehr fallen werde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2010)

Klingt interessant, hängt wohl aber auch viel vom Game ab. Counterstrike und Crysis finde ich eher uninteressant. Auch mal interessant zu wissen was die Zugangsberechtigung wäre


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Zugangsberechtigung? Meinst du Pflichteigenschaften? - Wenn ja, es gibt keine. Es wird kein Clan der großartig auf ESL und den Progamerquatsch setzt. Einfach aus Spaß an der Freude im TS plaudern und nebenbei zocken.

Welches Spiel fändest du denn interessant?


----------



## >ExX< (19. November 2010)

@Malte Schmidt:

Ich wär dann übrigends auch dabei^^
BC 2 würde ich vorschlagen.

Als Clan Tag  würde ich ein schlichtes [PCGHX] oder [P.C.G.H.X] vorschlagen
Edit: Lob entfernt, da ja nichts draus geworden ist............


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2010)

> Welches Spiel fändest du denn interessant?


Ich hatte längere Zeit CoD gezockt bis Teil 5. Teil 2 gefiel mir mit am besten da es ja unendlich gute Mods und Karten gibt. Ich muss gestehen das ich eher WWII Fan bin. Vielleicht sollte man eine Auswahl mal in einer Umfrage stellen


----------



## skdiggy (20. November 2010)

@malte 

geniale idee


----------



## GaAm3r (20. November 2010)

Black Ops . 
Würde die ganze Sache interesant finden auch wenn ich schon in einem anderem Clan / mehr aber Community bin . 

Finde man sollte sich auf 2 Spiele bzw Server beschränken , da es für den Sponsor , Daumen hoch !! , nur noch schwerer wird.
wäre für einen Black Ops Server und ja ... Wäre halt mein Spiel  
Steam Gruppe gibt es doch schon oder ?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Ja eine Steamgruppe existiert bereits. Black Ops wird schwierig, da Black Ops keine kostenlosen Server anbietet, somit kann ich von Black Ops auch nicht kostenlos einen Gameserver auf meinen Root aufsetzen.

@skdiggy: So bin ich halt. 

@Dr Bakterius: Der zweite COD Teil lässt sich sicherlich auch einrichten sofern du nicht der einzige bist der ihn verwendet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2010)

Hier stand doch schon was zu BO, das es extra Knete kostet und daher rausfällt. Auch möchte ich mir kein CoD mehr kaufen schon garnicht diesen verbuggten Teil wie wohl viele andere auch. das beste wäre halt eine Umfrage mit Anzahl X an Games und dort dann ev. die beiden Leader als Plattform anbieten oder durch ein Auswahlverfahren den King of PCGHX zu ermitteln.



> Der zweite COD Teil lässt sich sicherlich auch einrichten sofern du nicht der einzige bist der ihn verwendet


Ich bin ja Kompromissbereit, solange ich das Spiel im Fundus habe


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Genau so hatten wir das geplant. Hatte ich in der Form auch schon in einem anderen Posting preisgegeben. Erstmal bräuchten wir wirklich einen Termin an dem alle Leute die Interesse haben ins Teamspeak können und wir das dort klären.

Dieses "Management" ist via Forum nicht so einfach...


----------



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

Ich komm im Laufe des Tages mal auf den Server, momentan bin ich zu beschäftigt. 


Ich hoffe, wir können dem ganzen dann gemeinsam einen guten Anfang geben.


----------



## Nomad (20. November 2010)

---bitte löschen----


----------



## Bene11660 (20. November 2010)

Wie kann man den in diesem Clan eintreten ?

Achso: Ich würde mir Css und Team Fortress 2 wüschen


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. November 2010)

wird es auch Day of Defeat Source geben? Wenn ja, fänd ichs echt super


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

@Bene11660

Einfach in dem du auf dem Teampspeak und dann auch auf unseren Servern unterwegs bist. Mehr muss nicht, eine feste Mitgliedschaft fände ich sinnlos, da es dann städig Leute gibt die "Ragequits" aus dem Clan machen ect. also gilt: Wer PCGHX-User ist, darf ohne weiteres Clanmember sein.
(Das kann dann im übrigen auch noch anders geregelt werden, wenn sich genug Leute gegen mein System aussprechen.)

Die Sache mit dem Teamspeak hat ja nicht so wirklich angeschlagen, lediglich 2 Leute aus dem PCGHX habe ich  bis dato dort gesehen. Also - alle die mit zum "Kern" gehören möchten können mir schreiben oder sich im Teamspeak melden. Nochmal die Daten:

217.79.182.220:9987 

Würde mich freuen noch mehr Leute zu haben, die sich im Kern engagieren würden und somit neuer Leader oder Co-Leader werden möchten.
Würde als Leader zum Beispiel an mixxed_up denken, der Kerl ist mir verdammt nochmal sympatisch.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> mixxed_up denken, der Kerl ist mir verdammt nochmal sympatisch.




Ach danke sehr. 

Wenn du dich traust meiner minderjährigen Seele sowas in die Hand zu legen.


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

Nein wirklich, du scheinst hier im Forum verdammt beliebt und das ist kein Wunder schon allein wie du dich gibst. Aber jetzt genug philosophiert lasses uns anpacken und komm auf den Server.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Nein wirklich, du scheinst hier im Forum verdammt beliebt und das ist kein Wunder schon allein wie du dich gibst. Aber jetzt genug philosophiert lasses uns anpacken und komm auf den Server.




Erst einmal gucke ich noch nach 1 - 2 Leuten die noch mitmachen wollen- - und dann komme ich.


----------



## thysol (20. November 2010)

[x] _Ja, klar!!_


----------



## >ExX< (20. November 2010)

Ich würd ja auch gerne im Ts sein, aber da meine Eltern so neugierig sind, und alles wissen möchten, werde cih das unter lasssen 

Aber bis Weihnachten kann ich fast täglih im Ts sein^^


----------



## Nomad (21. November 2010)

So ok, ein BF 2 und UT 2004 Server bestehen jetzt zusammen mit dem *K-9*Clan.  Wer will kann gerne vorbei kommen.  

BF2: 217.79.182.220:16567 (unranked)
UT2004: 217.79.182.220:48111 

Dies sind die vorläufigen Daten, aber dennoch bereit für euch!


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Moooment. Server des PCGHX Clan kommen bei gegebener Zeit noch. Die Server die Nomad da genannt hat sind die seines Clans und haben nichts mit unseren zu tun. (Was natürlich nicht daran hindern soll auf diesen zu spielen!)

Bin ab jetzt den restlichen Tag im Teamspeak zu finden falls es noch Leute gibt die Headset o.ä. haben und sich dazu gesellen möchten.


----------



## Nomad (21. November 2010)

Naja, aber wäre ja doof, wenn jetzt noch ein Server aufgemacht wird, wenn man genauso dort spielen kann. Dann ist Platz für ein weiteres Game oder nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. November 2010)

Wie stehts eigentlich mit MoH ich persönlich finde es besser als Black Ops und erst recht CS:S,
würde mich auch als Admin zu Verfügung stellen.
Ansonsten Top Idee


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Das Problem bei MoH ist, dass davon keine dedizierten Server auf Rootservern erstellt werden können. MoH-Server müssen gekauft werden, was nur dann möglich ist wenn mehrere Leute zusammenlegen oder jemand Server davon sponsort.

Aber selbstverständlich ist es kein Problem eine MoH-Sparte im Clan oder einen Channel im Teamspeak auf zu machen in dem sich dann die MoH-Zocker zum daddeln treffen können.

@Nomad: Wie gesagt. Ich werde ca. 5 Gameserver für den Clan stellen können. Eure Server sind ein ganz anderes Thema - die sind für euch gemacht, da ihr diese ja dann auch entsprechend zahlt.


----------



## KaitoKid (21. November 2010)

Also wenn/falls Ich endlich meinen neuen PC hab bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit, am liebsten in Bad Company 2.
Jedenfalls ne coole Idee!


----------



## Bene11660 (21. November 2010)

Wenn ihr einen Server für Css habt würde ich mich bereit-
erklären ihn Einzurichten und alle notwendigen Plugins zu
installieren.
Ich würde sehr gerne Helfen.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

Beim Server einrichten ist keine Hilfe benötigt, aber für das Leading und die Administration (bei Notwendigkeit Leute kicken ect) brauchen wir noch Leute. Und natürlich sind Leute die den Server bespielen immer benötigt.


----------



## Alex555 (21. November 2010)

super idee, cs:s server wäre cool. 
Schade dass COD BO net geht.


----------



## Bene11660 (21. November 2010)

Wenn es so ist würde ich natürlich auch bei der Administration helfen.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. November 2010)

@Bene11660 ist Teamspeak vorhanden? Das macht sich bei weitem besser um grundlegendes zu klären und die weitere Vorgehensweise zu bestimmen als schreiben. Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon mal dich auf im "Kern" dabei zu haben wenn alles klappt!


----------



## Infin1ty (22. November 2010)

Wäre auch gern dabei (TS), Problem ist dass ich letzte Woche mein
Headset geschrottet habe 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Spielen wie League of Legends 
Oder spielt das hier keiner 

Ansonsten wäre ich dafür wenn sich einige dafür interessieren nen Black Ops
Server zu mieten. Müsste man halt zusammenlegen und alle die Black Ops
zocken wollen zahlen dann halt x Euro im Jahr/Monat dafür. Bekomms bald auch endlich. 

Achja und wie wärs wenn alle mal ihren Steam Namen posten (falls er anders
als hier im Forum ist).

Meiner: *-~>XeroX.* (oder halt Infin1ty)


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2010)

der clan war nie weg die server sind auch online oder schon ewig down ^^

Team Fortress 2                          PC Games 100Tick / Community-Server /  by NGZ                                                                    
*Karte:*                                          ctf_well
*IP:* 85.14.224.164
*Port:* 27015                                                                   

Team Fortress 2                           PCGH Communityserver 100Tick Best Maps # by NGZ #
*Karte:*                                          ctf_2fort
*IP:* 85.14.227.144
*Port:* 27015                                                                   

Counter-Strike: Source                           PCGH Communityserver Dust, Dust2, Inferno, Aztec # by NGZ #
*Karte:*                                          de_dust
*IP:* 85.14.227.149
*Port:* 27015                                                                   

Counter-Strike: Source                          PC Games / Community-Server / by NGZ                                                                    
*Karte:*                                          de_dust2
*IP:* 85.14.224.169
*Port:* 27015                                                                   

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer                          PC Games TDM Community-Server # by NGZ #
*Spieltyp:*                                          TDM
*Karte:*                                          mp_cargoship
*IP:* 85.14.224.187
*Port:* 28960                                                                   

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer                                                                    PCGH Communityserver HQ Hardcore # by NGZ #
*Spieltyp:*                                          HQ
*Karte:*                                          mp_convoy
*IP:* 85.14.227.158
*Port:* 28960


bei STEAM>>> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/PCGHX
bei X-Fire>>>> http://de.xfire.com/communities/pcghx/


----------



## zcei (22. November 2010)

Bin auch klar dafür 

Wäre dann bei 1.6 und (wenn überhaupt gewollt DoD) dabei.
sowie auch BlackOps wenn wir uns wirklich zusammentun sollten.

Aber erstmal auferstehen lassen.

man erreicht mich bei Steam auch unter zcei


----------



## Grilgan (22. November 2010)

Bin dafür, auch wenn ich zur Zeit in nem richtigen Clan bin und den auch nicht verlassen werde. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mal im TS hören lassen und auch n paar Runden spielen 
Black Ops und MW2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

Hm TS hatte ich eigendlich nie wirklich genutzt, auch müßte endlich mal wieder ein Headset her. Hab dem jetzigen aus Frust das Micro mitten im Gespräch abgeschnitten


----------



## fL!nT (23. November 2010)

Hiho! bei CoD 4 wäre ich auch dabei! Abends schön eine Runde Daddeln mit gleichgesinnten .

Black HOPS könnte man auch ins Auge fassen


----------



## Bene11660 (23. November 2010)

Wow Team Fortress 2 Server nice 
@ Malte Schmidt: Klar hab ich TS können uns ja mal dort unterhalten
schreib mir ne PM wenn du online bist.


----------



## nyso (26. November 2010)

So, dann mal ich^^
[X] Ja, klar!!

Hab ja vor ein paar Monaten mit ein paar anderen Usern versucht den Clan wiederzubeleben, hat auch ein paar Wochen gefunzt, besonders Crysis Wars haben wir intensiv gespielt. Dann kam ja BC2, das wurde auch viel gespielt. Aber irgendwie hat sich dann wieder vieles im Sand verlaufen.

Ich werde also dabei sein, aus Zeitgründen leider nicht allzu häufig fürchte ich.

Und ein kleiner Tipp an dieser Stelle. Investiere erstmal nicht zu viel, warte erst ab wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

Bei mir ist es wie bei nyso...

Zeit = Mangelware

Aber bei einem Funclan wär ich dabei


----------



## AMD_Killer (26. November 2010)

[X] Ja, klar!!

Wenn ich an die durch gemachten Nächte mit nyso denke.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

Kann net mehr abstimmen aber ich wäre für Ja....
Und wo zur hölle is BF BC2 ?
Die low Games sind dabei aber wo man echtes teamplay brauch wieder mal net.,...


----------



## Nomad (29. November 2010)

Boah wie oft denn noch. Es geht um Spiele die aufm Root-Server installiert werden können. BC2 oder BO könnt ihr doch zocken, aber wenn ihr alle nen eigenen Server haben wollt, dann müsst ihr halt bezahlen... und das will wieder niemand von euch.


----------



## Zlicer (30. November 2010)

Also ich wäre auch dabei 

Mein Steamname ist Szonyke 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Dezember 2010)

Öhm ja ...

Malte scheint momentan not aviable zu sein, daher verschiebe ich mal den Start auf unbestimmte Zeit, bis Malte sich wieder meldet.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

Und die Tage ziehen ins Land... 

Malte, gibts schon was neues?


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Februar 2011)

Ich kann jetzt mit 100 % Sicherheit sagen, dass die Sache ins Wasser gefallen ist. Diesen Clan werden wir weder heute noch sonstwann aufleben lassen, wenn sich niemand anderer findet.

Malte antwortet nicht, obwohl er on ist, auch schreibt er hier nicht mehr. Ich finde es eine riesen Sauerei uns hier im Dunkeln zu lassen, und sich einfach nicht mehr zu melden, als die Eier in der Hose zu haben sich zu erklären!


----------



## >ExX< (3. Februar 2011)

Genau diese Situation hab ich vorausgesehen, erst den Brei heiß machen, aber dann stehen lassen 
Naja, ich werde das Lob was ich an Malte geschrieben hab in meinem ersten Post wegeditieren..................man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben........


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist sehr schade  Ich hatte mich schon richtig
gefreut mit ein Paar PCGHX Freunden eine
Runde zu zocken.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Februar 2011)

Naja, es gibt ja auch irgendwie nen Thread für gemeinsames zocken irgendwie irgendwo


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2011)

Es gibt hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/130136-absprachethread-fuer-bfbc2-partien.html nen Thread für gemeinsames Zocken in BC2. Da finden sich inzwischen eigentlich jeden Abend mindestens 5-7 Mann.

Wie es mit anderen Spielen aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## thysol (4. Februar 2011)

Recht erbaermliche Aktion hier.


----------



## .Mac (4. Februar 2011)

Schade, hab das ganze übersehen, hätte aber dennoch mitgemacht...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Februar 2011)

Wirklich schade!  Der PCGH Ut3 server ist recht gut besucht, leider beschweren sich eine menge Leute denn man muss zu Beginn einer neuen map LMB or RMB drücken, damit es los geht.
Es kommt häufig vor, dass man manchmal reconntecten muss, da es einfach nicht funktioniert mit dem klicken des RMB LMB (bug). so kommt es vor das einige User das nicht verstehen oder afk sind.
Je mehr Leute auf dem Server sind desto eher kommt das vor. Der Server braucht unbedingt einen Admin, der die Server Settings ändert.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

komische sache hier! Sehr schade...


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Finden sich denn hier genug Leute die Lust haben sobald Battlefield 3 erscheint ein Team aufzustellen um 8on8 ladder (oder was weiß ich) etc. zu spielen. 
Da das ganze über ESL: ESL - The eSports League laufen würde wäre dort ein Account natürlich Pflicht. 
Denke 18+ sollte man sein und natürlich Headset etc. besitzen.
Wenn sich jemand mit ESL auskennt, egal ob durch CSS, BF2, etc. wäre nett wenn uns dann geholfen wird, weil ich nicht weiß was für Voraussetzungen man haben muss und wie das dann alles genau abläuft.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja gerne bei mir über PN melden.

Falls kosten entstehen, durch Gameserver, etc., wäre ein kleiner monatlicher Beitrag natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## thysol (24. Februar 2011)

Malte Schmidt ist gar nicht inaktiv. Er hat diesen Clan gegruendet am 23. Februar 2011 (also Gestern!!!) und laesst uns im Regen stehen!  Steam Community :: Group :: R1T4L1N  Sein Clan hat bereits 82 members.


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Klan hat sogar ein richtig guten Server 
hab gestern drauf gezockt 

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Februar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Malte Schmidt ist gar nicht inaktiv. Er hat diesen Clan gegruendet am 23. Februar 2011 (also Gestern!!!) und laesst uns im Regen stehen!  Steam Community :: Group :: R1T4L1N  Sein Clan hat bereits 82 members.


 
Das weiß ich ja, deshalb ist es ja auch sowas von armselig ...


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Februar 2011)

MOMENT!

DAS IST AUSDRÜCKLICH KEIN CLAN! Ich will jetzt gar nicht überlegen ob hier irgendwer minderbemittelt ist, aber das ist eine Steam-Group. Hier hat sich leider keiner für den Clan interessiert und im Teamspeak waren auch nur 4 Leute und der mixxed_up. Wenns hochkommt.

Ihr müsst mal verstehen, dass es auch Leute gibt die Arbeiten müssen ect. und die Gruppe habe ich gestern lediglich gegründet weil ich aktuell Urlaub habe und mal im Verband CSS zocken wollte. Server kann ich nach wie vor immernoch stellen, aber hier in diese Sache möchte ich keine zeit investieren, da sich eh kaum einer dafür interessiert. Ein "Ja" ist schnell gegeben, aber ausser mixxed_up wollte keiner aktiv werden und sich um irgendwas kümmern.

Und dass du hier versuchst andere hinter dem Rücken zu bashen ... DAS ist armselig!

Beste Grüße
Malte


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> MOMENT!
> 
> DAS IST AUSDRÜCKLICH KEIN CLAN! Ich will jetzt gar nicht überlegen ob hier irgendwer minderbemittelt ist, aber das ist eine Steam-Group.



DAS IST wohl eher eine Detailfrage^^ Es ist also eine Steamgroup mit eigenen Gameservern, TS-Servern etc. Nen Namen habt ihr. Da fehlt in meinen Augen nichts mehr zu nem Clan, aber das kann ja jeder anders sehen.



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Hier hat sich leider keiner für den Clan interessiert und im Teamspeak waren auch nur 4 Leute und der mixxed_up. Wenns hochkommt.



Naja, es sind immerhin 66 Ja-Stimmen, ergo 90%. Von "kaum einer" kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein. 
Wir wären mindestens 25 Mann gewesen, von denen schonmal mindestens 10 sehr aktiv wären. Da können andere Clans nur von träumen. 
Zumal ein BC2-Squad eh jeden Abend zockt, die sind in meiner Auflistung von 25 Mann noch gar nicht dabei, also eher 30, davon 15 sehr aktiv.



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal verstehen, dass es auch Leute gibt die Arbeiten müssen ect. und die Gruppe habe ich gestern lediglich gegründet weil ich aktuell Urlaub habe und mal im Verband CSS zocken wollte. Server kann ich nach wie vor immernoch stellen, aber hier in diese Sache möchte ich keine zeit investieren, da sich eh kaum einer dafür interessiert. Ein "Ja" ist schnell gegeben, aber ausser mixxed_up wollte keiner aktiv werden und sich um irgendwas kümmern.



Das es Leute gibt die arbeiten müssen soll vorkommen Dennoch hast du das ganze hier trotz Arbeit ziemlich groß angekündigt, und dann ohne Worte fallen lassen. 



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Und dass du hier versuchst andere hinter dem Rücken zu bashen ... DAS ist armselig!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Malte



Armselig ist hier erstmal gar nichts, im höchsten Fall ärgerlich. Wäre also nett wenn alle mal den Kinderkram mit den Beleidigungen lassen.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Februar 2011)

Nun nyso,

so ein "Ja" ist schnell geklickt. Wie gesagt. Aber dann will aufeinmal doch keiner mehr mitmachen. Ich habe es ja mehrere Tage probiert und gemacht, war immer auf dem TS aber keiner kam. Also hat es für mich wie schon gesagt auch keinen Sinn dort Zeit hinein zu stecken.

Ich habe mixxed bei ICQ geadded um das zu klären. Denn Server (BF2, CSS, TS3, ect.) kann ich nach wie vor stellen, aber das organisatorische müsstet ihr dann machen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Kommt wieder runter Leute..

Wenn das stimmt, was Malte sagt, und ich geh mal davon aus, dann ist seine Handlung nachvollziehbar. 

Es muss sich halt jemand bereit erklären, die Clan-Leitung zu übernehmen. Evtl. muss es sogar eine Abstimmug geben, wenn ihr Vorschläge habt oder Kanidaten aufstellen wollt.

Hier mal eine Struktur:

1.   Leader
2.   Co-Leader

3.   Offizier
4.   Offizier
5.   Offizier   -> Warum 3 Offiziere? Ganz einfach. Wenn es was abzustimmen gibt, kann es kein Unentschieden geben, da es 5 Leute sind, die was zu melden haben. 

6-xxx "Fußvolk" (Spieler)


----------



## Bene11660 (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich fände es wirklich toll wenn der Clan doch noch zu stande
kommt. Am besten wäre es wenn wir uns auf eine Plattform
zum Kommunizieren beschränken würden z.B ICQ, Steam.... usw.

Edit:
Als Admin würde ich mich auch bereitstellen. Falls interesse besteht.

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich kann Malte voll verstehen, dass er nicht alles alleine machen möchte. 

Ich stelle mich gerne als Admin für CSS bereit. (weist du ja)

Einen TS2 Server könnte ich auch bereitstellen, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2011)

Und mixxed und ich könnten uns um BC2 und Crysis Wars kümmern, machen wir eh Nur ist meine Zeit halt begrenzt, und mixxed's Pc ist momentan gameuntauglich, leider.


----------



## Low (25. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei, spiele BBC2 und würde auch bei der Organisation helfen. 
Nur meine Frage ist halt, ein reiner FUN Clan um gemütlich zusammen mit Teamspeak zu zocken oder ein Clan der auch sich auch mit anderen misst? Team-Match system auf esl.eu nutzen,...


EDIT:
Wir brauchen eine Datenbank, am besten auf PCGH direkt in der sich jeder der hier im Forum angemeldet ist das Spiel aussuchen kann, sein Xfire Name etc. angeben möchte um einen Überblick zu bekommen wer jetzt WIRKLICH daran intressiert ist und bei welchem Spiel.

Also ich dachte mir das so:
Ankreuzen welches Spiel (Mehrfach Auswahl möglich!) gespielt wird.
Kontaktdaten von Instant Messanger. Xfire,Steam,...
Alter
Headset Ja/Nein (sollte vorhanden sein!)

Dann sollte die Clanleitung bzw. die Leader der einzelnen Spiele, an die jeweilige Gruppe oder auch alle einen Newsletter senden können blablabla..hab wieder zuviel im kopf

EDIT2: So eine kleine Datenbank ist schnell erstellt, der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Danach würde ich mir dann gedanken um weiteres machen.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2011)

Solch eine Datenbank würde ich machen, mit Excel. Die kommt dann in den Startpost, und jeder kann sie sich runterladen. 
Da kommen die Daten von allen Gamern rein, die ich hier kenne bzw. die sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Low (25. Februar 2011)

Oder mit Windows Access. Dann kannst die Daten die du brauchst aulesen lassen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Oder mit Windows Access. Dann kannst die Daten die du brauchst aulesen lassen.


Access würde ich auch besser finden. OpenOffice/LibreOffice Base geht natürlich auch. Oder Malte stellt Webspace bereit und wir machen das mit MySQL und PHP.


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Excel, dat wart
Wenn ihr was besseres könnt, lass ich euch gerne den Vortritt


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich geweigert, irgendwelche Server von Malte zu verwalten. Zumindest das hat sich erledigt.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch dafuer das der Clan wieder aufersteht und professioneller gefuehrt werden soll. Ich finde wir sollten das wie <<Painkiller>> es vorgeschlagen hat machen. Also das es eine Clan-Leitung bestehend aus 5 Leuten gibt. Ich finde diese 5 Leute sollten aber von der Community gewaehlt werden in einer Umfrage. Dann sollte der Clan eine eigene Webseite bekommen und wir muessten uns auf einen Instant Messenger einigen. Der koennte auch in einer Umfrage gewaehlt werden.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2011)

Beim Messenger wäre ich für Skype. das Programm hat alles in einem.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt eine Umfrage bezueglich des Messengers erstellt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ssenger-wollt-ihr-im-pcghx-clan-benutzen.html


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

XFire + Teamspeak 3 finde ich eine bessere Wahl.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Jop der mixxed wollte mein Angebot mit den kostenlosen Gameservern nicht. Schade eigentlich, da sowas woanders viel Geld kostet.

Ich möchte nochmal klarstellen, dass ich absolut für einen PCGHX Clan bin! Nur möchte ich keine oberste Postion und mich um alles kümmern müssen! Gerne stelle ich die Server für euch bereit und unterhalte diese mit den Führungsleuten zusammen. Gerne helfe ich auch dabei noch User "anzuheuern".

Folgendes kann ich abdrücken:

Counter Strike Server
Left 4 Dead Server
Battlefield 2 Server
Teamspeak 3 Server
Day of Defeat Server
Garrys Mod Server
COD 4 Server
und alles was es sonst noch so als dedicated Serverversion gibt. 

Ausserdem kann ich auch netten Webspace bereitstellen, wie Jever schon erwähnte. Wenn die Plattform dann geklärt ist bin ich dann auch dabei. Ob nun Steam oder Teamspeak oder was anderes. Werd dann auch mal abstimmen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

CSS pcghx Server fänd ich geil, Spiel selber jeden Tag auf DUST2FOREVER (bin aber ledeglich just 4 Fun gamer, hab ned das Talent, Zeit und Lust um liga zu spielen)

[hab früher mal jugendliga Dart gespielt xD]


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Hier koennt ihr euch melden wenn ihr ein admin des Clans werden wollt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ls-admin-verwalter-des-clans.html#post2740424

Bis Dienstag habt ihr Zeit euch da zu melden.


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Meinst nicht das das jetzt ein wenig zu schnell geht?


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Meinst nicht das das jetzt ein wenig zu schnell geht?


 
Worauf willst du denn warten? Bis hier wieder alles in den Tiefschlaf versenkt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

@Thysol

du solltest dich vielleicht mit Malte absprechen, was denn die Anforderungen sind.
Ansonsten schonmal ein Start in die richtige Richtung


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2011)

Ich schnei hier auch mal vorbei. 
Also generell würde ich mich mal als freiwilliger Ersteller einer HP melden, falls ihr eine wollt. Webspace kann ich bereitstellen und eine Domain wäre halt zu mieten.

Man sollte das halt zuerst jetzt mal wirklich gut duchplanen.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Thysol
> 
> du solltest dich vielleicht mit Malte absprechen, was denn die Anforderungen sind.
> Ansonsten schonmal ein Start in die richtige Richtung


 
Was denn fuer Anforderungen? Ich dachte das wuerde jetzt so ablaufen:

1. Messenger und Admins werden gewaehlt.
2. Die Admins organisieren Server und machen Zock Zeiten fest. (Fuer die Zock Zeiten kann es auch eine Umfrage geben)
3. Dann kann losgezockt werden!


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Als erstes wäre es schon mal toll, wenn jeder hier der PCGHX Steamgroup beitritt. Das gibt schonmal einen ersten Überblick, und man kann mit einem Klick sehen welcher PCGHXler gerade welches Spiel online spielt.
Steam Community :: Group :: PCGH eXtreme


Und BITTE, ordentliche Namen! Sorry AMD_Killer, aber sowas hier _^0[d^6V^0b] K^6!^0ller_ z.B. kann ich gar nicht ab! Sowas von unübersichtlich, man muss immer ewig überlegen wer gerade wer ist. Also am besten den Steamnamen identisch mit dem PCGHX Namen einstellen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

@thysol

1. Ist in Ordnung
2. Die Server organisiert Malte, denn der bekommt die gesponsert, so weit ich das weis. Zumindest die Server der jew. Spiele die er aufgezählt hat. 
Und was meinst du mit Zock Zeiten?
3. Ist natürlich klar


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @thysol
> 
> 1. Ist in Ordnung
> 2. Die Server organisiert Malte, denn der bekommt die gesponsert, so weit ich das weis. Zumindest die Server der jew. Spiele die er aufgezählt hat.
> ...


 
Die admins koennen das dann mit Malte ausmachen. Fuer die Games wo das nicht geht koennen wir ja dann einfach auf einen freien Server zocken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja das mach natürlich Sinn. 

Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht genau was du mit Zock Zeiten meinst.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2011)

Na die Zeiten zu denen man sich trifft in denen man dann spielt. 
Denk ich mal.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

Hmm...

Aber ich denke nicht jeder hat zu den best. Zeiten jeden Tag Zeit. 
Ich finde das sollte man jedem frei überlassen, wann er auf einem Server spielen möchte.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Aber ich denke nicht jeder hat zu den best. Zeiten jeden Tag Zeit.
> Ich finde das sollte man jedem frei überlassen, wann er auf einem Server spielen möchte.


 
Ja, aber dann ist der Server oft leer. Und wer geht schon auf einen leeren Server wenn er/sie Zeit hat?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

Naja, jetzt müssen erstmal die Server her, bzw. die Admins etc.
Dann kann man solche Sachen besprechen denke ich.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Na dann! *hier wink*

Mal meine Kontaktdaten aufgezeigt, damit mich dann die Admins anschreiben können!

ICQ: 239375
Steam: R1T4L1N (Steam Community :: ID :: Methylphenidat)
Skype: maltegermany

Ansonsten bin ich (fast) immer wenn ich daheim bin auf diesem TS3 Server: 217.79.182.220:9987

Ich habe das doch jetzt korrekt interpretiert, dass die Admins der jeweiligen Riege sich selbst um die Server kümmern, ja?

Ansonsten ist es auch möglich einen PCGHX-TS3 Server zu starten und hirschi oder thysol oder beiden Adminrechte zu geben. 

Macht nen Spruch 

Gruß


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

Also wenn du Malte, die Server einrichten könntest z.B. CSs/DoDs wäre ich dabei.
Den Rest könnte ich dann selbst machen (ist ja dann nicht mehr so viel)

Da ein TS3 Server mMn eine bessere Sprachqualität hat, würde ich das auch gut finden.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Server kann ich gerne einrichten. Bräuchte dann nur mal die ganzen Infos zum rcon PW, Namen, Maps ect. 
Teamspeak 3 Server ist in 3 Minuten erstellt, also auch ganz simpel. Gerne kann ich dir dann Admintoken auch via PN schicken, sofern du mich nicht bei den IMs adden magst.

DoDs ist ja nicht alles. Hab auch noch viele andere Gameserver zu bieten. Müsste halt wissen was so gebraucht wird und wichtig: was dann auch bespielt wird. 

Gruß


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

Klingt doch super! Ich habe jetzt nur mal CSs und DoDs aufgeführt, da ich mich um diese Server gerne kümmern möchte. 
Ein weiterer Admin wäre für diese Server nicht schlecht, da ich ja auch noch ein Real Live habe 
Ansonsten melde ich mich heute noch im TS.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Klingt doch super! Ich habe jetzt nur mal CSs und DoDs aufgeführt, da ich mich um diese Server gerne kümmern möchte.
> Ein weiterer Admin wäre für diese Server nicht schlecht, da ich ja auch noch ein Real Live habe
> Ansonsten melde ich mich heute noch im TS.


 
Wenn du server verwalten willst dann trag dich doch hier ein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...freiwillig-als-admin-verwalter-des-clans.html


----------



## mmayr (26. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch Mitglied in dem Clan werden!
Gibts auch einen PCGHX Black Ops Clan?


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Ich will auch Mitglied in dem Clan werden!
> Gibts auch einen PCGHX Black Ops Clan?


 
Dieser Clan soll generell fuer alle Spiele sein.


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Das ganze ist ein Funclan, bei dem alle Spiele vorhanden sind, die eben gespielt werden. Und die einzige Bedingung, Member zu werden, ist bei PCGHX angemeldet zu sein Jeder PCGHXler ist faktisch Mitglied^^


----------



## mmayr (26. Februar 2011)

Aso, dann gibts da quasi keinen Clan-Server?


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Doch, bei vielen Spielen bei denen die Server nichts kosten, wie CSS etc.


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Also Leute, es geht vorran!

Der CSS sowie der DoDS Server steht. Ausserdem gibts einen fast fertig konfigurierten Teamspeak 3 Server (217.79.186.4:9996) und an allem weiteren wird gearbeitet.

@nyso:

Eher bei allen Spielen, von denen es für Privatleute eine dedicated Serverversion gibt. ^.^

Gruß


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

So Leute es gibt gute Nachrichten!

Der TS3 Server steht:

Einfach den TS3 Client runterladen, und auf diese IP verbinden:
217.79.186.4:9996

Weiter gehts...

Der CS:s Server:
Einfach rechtsklick auf das Steam Icon dann auf Server drücken und folgende IP zu den Favoriten hinzufügen:
217.79.182.220:27035    
Dann das Spiel Starten, und auf Favoriten gehen und auf den Server verbinden.

Der DoD:s Server:
Genau wie beim CS:s Server vorgehen, aber folgende IP:
217.79.182.220:27033

Der Half Live 2 Deathmatch Server:
Genau wie oben vorgehen und folgende IP eingeben:
217.79.182.220:27027
Das Spiel gibt es übrigens für jeden legal und kostenlos:

Für die jenigen mit AMD Grafikkarte
Und für die jenigen mit nVidia Grafikkarte

So das wäre es für heute...

*@thysol
Komm bitte heute noch in den TS, sofern du Zeit hast*


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Februar 2011)

Ein Fehler ist unterlaufen!  Der Port für Teamspeak ist nicht 996 sondern *9996*

Gruß


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Evtl. habe ich heute abend auch noch Zeit, wenn Kisha demnächst mal einschläft


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Joint einfach den TS Server. Dann koennen wir schonmal inoffiziele Partien abhalten. Bis zu der Wahl der admins sind Hirschi und ich die admins des TS Servers. Sobald die neuen admins gewaehlt werden uebernehmen die dann den Job.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Februar 2011)

Bin jetz im Css online, wer lust hat zu zocken kann
auf den Pcghx Server joinen 

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich eine "oeffentliche Umfrage erstelle wer was zocken will. Dann koennte mann sehen wer was zocken will. Meine aktuellen Favoriten lauten, Crysis 2, Homefront und Call of Duty: Black Ops.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee 

Meine Faforiten sind ganz klar:
CSS
Minecraft <3


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn MW2 und Black Ops gespielt wird, binsch dabei.
BautznerSnef @ Steam: BautznerSnef


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2011)

Aktuell spiele ich eh nur BC2 und Vietnam online, andere Spiele zocke ich nicht online.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2011)

So der CS:s Server, sowie der DoD:s Server steht ja schon.

Jetzt ein paar Fragen an euch.

Welche Maps wollt ihr?
Wie soll der Server heißen?
Hab ihr sonst noch ein paar Ideen, um den Server für Spieler Interessant zu machen?


Mein Vorschlag für den CS:s Server ist die Map _de_dust2_unlimited_ und das ganze als reinen Deathmatch Server, 
sodass man gleich wieder Spawnt, ohne warten zu müssen, bis die Runde zu ende ist.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Bei DoD:s würde ich gerne einen Teil der Standard-Maps verwenden:

dod_flash
dod_avalanche
dod_kalt
dod_harrington
dod_anzio
dod_palermo

Hättet ihr gerne noch eine weitere Maps?

Bitte postet eure Vorschläge bis zum 30.2.11, damit ich diese Infos an Malte weiterleiten kann. 
Bitte beachtet, dass ich danach keine Vorschläge mehr annehme, da ich Malte nicht die Arbeit machen möchte jeden Server hundert mal zu editieren.


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Februar 2011)

dust2_unlimited finde ich gut aber bitte kein Deathmatch.
Dann geht es sehr kaotisch zu und es kommt auch 
wie ich finde kein richtiges Counter-Strike Feeling auf.
Ich wäre für einen abwechslungsreichen Map-Cycle
mitt Standart und GG maps. Ausserdem wäre eine
RTV Funktion nicht schlecht. 

Ich wünsche mir diese Maps:
de_dust
de_dust2_unlimited
cs_office
cs_inferno
cs_italy
de_nuke
Diverse GunGame Maps...

Eine Idee für einen Namen:

[PCGHX] Clan Server


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2011)

Ein Map Cyclus wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Zu den Maps kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, da ich die zum Großteil nicht kenne.
Aber die könnte man ja so übernehmen. 
Aber so einen Klassischen CSS Server, wo man warten muss bis die Runde zu ende ist, finde ich extrem langweilig, bzw. ich meide solche Server, weil es mir einfach zu langweilig ist. 
Also ich finde da einen reinen DM Server besser weil man einfach mal schnell auf eine Runde joinen kann. 

Zum Clan Namen ist mir noch was eingefallen:

[PCGHX] Multigaming Clan Server | Stock Maps (Public)


Ja das mit den ganzen Plug ins was GunGame etc. betrifft muss ich mich mal mit Malte unterhalten, da der das einrichten müsste.


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Februar 2011)

Der Name den du vorgeschlagen hast find ich gut 
Wen malte hilfe brauch wegen plugins kann er mich
immer fragen. Es ist nämlich möglich abwechselnd
eine normale und eine GG oder gar eine surf map
zu verwenden.

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch mit der PCGHExtreme App


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Februar 2011)

Die CS-Map aim_roccat wäre gut. Gibt es für CS und CSS.
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - ROCCAT SCENE » ROCCAT Stuff » ROCCAT? Aim-Map CS
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - ROCCAT SCENE » ROCCAT Stuff » ROCCAT? Aim-Map CSS
Verschiedene CS-Server wären gut. So ist für Aim-Maps ein Server ohne Freezetime besser, während die bei de/cs-Maps gut sein kann. Auch wenn der Ansturm auf die Server mal hoch ist, sind mehrere Server gut.
Wenn Plugins die Freezetime je nach Map aktivieren/deaktivieren können, geht das natürlich auch.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2011)

@Bene

Ok, dann überlasse ich dir mal die CSS Sachen, du musst dich aber selbst bei Malte melden, da ich mich in dem Bereich weniger auskenne, speziell bei CS:s.
Komm am besten jetzt mal auf den TS.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

Und schon wieder eingeschlafen oder was ?


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Eigentlich könnten wir doch heute alle Crysis 2 zocken Muss nur jeder mal seinen Ingame-Nick posten, so dass man die hinzufügen kann. Auf den ersten Blick sah es so aus, als gäbe es da bei Crysis 2 nette Teammöglichkeiten. Denke ich habe ab 20.30Uhr, spätestens ab 21 Uhr Zeit und bin dann auf dem TS^^


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

Mal sehn ob ich komme, wenn dann heute Abend auch so ab 20:00. Kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich komm


----------



## .Mac (1. März 2011)

Ich lasse meine Finger von der Demo, da bleibe ich altmodisch , bin aber trotzdem im TS und zocke CSS.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. März 2011)

Wenn kein CoD 4 Server gemacht wird hab ich relativ wenig Interesse am Clan... Black Ops
zocke ich nicht (habs zwar aber ich finds ) und BFBC2 werd ich mir nicht holen,
bin leider viel zu sehr ans CoD4 / 6 Gameplay gewöhnt.


----------



## thysol (4. März 2011)

So lauten die geawaehlten Clan Admins:

[x] ghostadmin
[x] Bene11660
[x] hirschi-94
[x] thysol
[x] .Mac


----------



## Bene11660 (4. März 2011)

Ich gratuliere euch zur Wahl  wie läuft das jetzt ab mit Passwörtern usw. ?
Wenn alles fertig eingerichtet ist könnte man ja die PCGH Redaktion anfragen
ob sie einen Artikel auf die PCGH Homepage schreiben würden mit allen
Informationen, Server IP's usw. Damit ein paar Spieler auf die Server kommen


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. März 2011)

> Wenn alles fertig eingerichtet ist könnte man ja die PCGH Redaktion anfragen
> ob sie einen Artikel auf die PCGH Homepage schreiben würden mit allen
> Informationen, Server IP's usw. Damit ein paar Spieler auf die Server kommen



Immer mit der Ruhe 
Ich brauche noch auf jeden Fall dieses WE um mit Malte die Server perfekt nach euren Wünschen einzurichten. 
Dann bin ich noch im Gespräch mit ghostadmin, der evtl. eine Webseite proggen kann. 

Erst wenn alles perfekt steht, können wir mit Werbung anfangen.

Desweiteren habe ich mixxed_up gebeten, die alten Sticky Threads mit Hilfe von Mods zu entfernen und erstmal einen neuen Sticky Thread mit Server Infos etc. zu gestalten.
Ich werde ihn mal fragen, wie es damit jetzt aus sieht. 

Die Glücklichen Admins können sich gerne bei mir per PN oder im TS(217.79.186.4:9996) melden, wegen dem rcon PW.


----------



## nyso (4. März 2011)

Es wäre nett hinter die Namen der Admins gleich die Steamnicks etc. zu schreiben^^ So kann man sie gleich adden, und hat sie immer schnell erreicht.

Btw. wer mich noch nicht in der Steam-Friendslist hat, einfach adden^^ Steam Community :: ID :: nyso


----------



## .Mac (4. März 2011)

Mein Nickname bei Steam und anderen Games ist Wurstwasser e.V..

Wenn ihr da was mit der Website besprochen wollt holt mich am besten dazu, kann da auch ne Menge helfen. 
Ansonsten wäre es gut wenn wir mal Termine festlegen wo Stammtisch-mäßig gezockt wird, denn bisher sah es eigtl. immer Mau auf dem TS3 aus, lediglich auf den Ritalin Servern war manchmal was los.


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Also ich habe nochmal überlegt und kam zu dem Schluss, dass der PCGHX-Clan ohne eigene Homepage nie was wird. Wir brauchen also dringend eine eigene Home, natürlich so professionell wie möglich. Meine Fähigkeiten in dem Gebiet sind da sehr beschränkt.

Wer von euch bereit wäre die Homepage zu machen, soll mal bitte bereits erstellte Pages als Beispiel posten, so das wir dann entscheiden können, welches "Design" uns am besten gefällt, und ihr setzt euch dann hin und regelt die Details, von denen ich z.B. eh keine Ahnung habe,  unter euch. So wird es wohl am Besten sein denke ich.


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Hatte hier schon irgendwo mein etwas älteres Portfolio verlinkt, da ist ´ne Zeit nichts dazu gekommen da ich mehr Zeit mit arbeiten verbringe. ^^


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Hab ich es doch richtig im Kopf behalten, du warst das^^ Gefällt mir alles sehr gut, ein Clan mit einer so guten Page kann sich echt sehen lassen


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Mit einer Homepage bin ich gerade im Gespräch mit ghostadmin, der ebenfalls bereit wäre eine zu erstellen. 
Wichtig wäre nur wie sie aufgebaut sein soll, und welche Extras, wie ein Forum ihr haben wollt.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Ja also wie gesagt. Ohne das ich weiß was ihr so alles haben wollt oder auch nicht haben wollt, kann ich keine Page machen. Da geht halt auch primär um die Farbgestaltung sowie Logo und so Zeug, sekundär dann eher was man so an Funktionen haben will.

Also Anregungen dazu am Besten hier reinschreiben oder mir per PN zukommen lassen. 

PS: Mein Name in Steam ist gleich wie hier und in den meisten Games die ich so habe auch.


----------



## thysol (5. März 2011)

Ich koennte auch eine Webseite erstellen aber ich denke Ghostadmin kann das besser. Wollt ihr eigentlich eine eigene URL (die etwas kostet) oder eine fuer umsonst die dann vielleicht so aussaehe www.pcghxclan.xxx.xom.
Also:

www.pcghxclan.de (Kostet was)
www.pcghxclan.xxxx.de (Kostet nichts)

BTW, seid ihr damit einverstanden wenn ghostadmin der Oberadmin wird, er hatte mit Abstand die meisten Stimmen. Er hat ja schon ein admin im Namen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Eine Domain kann der Malte bereit stellen, sofern wir nichts illegales etc, damit machen.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Naja ne richtige Domain also sowas wie ne http://www.test.de oder nur ne Subdomain?


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Sorry, ich kenne mich in dem Bereich recht schlecht aus...was ist z.B. eine sub Domain?


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Eine Subdomain wäre z.B. www.clan.pcgameshardware.de, also PCGH: Computer-Hardware, Windows 7 und PC Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE wäre die Domain, und das "clan." wäre die Subdomain, du wirst also bemerken dass das Forum auch auf eine Subdomain verlinkt wird (extreme.pcgameshardware.de).


----------



## Bene11660 (5. März 2011)

Ausserdem wäre es Praktisch wenn es eine Steam PCGHX Admin gruppe gäbe so da man dann z.B. .: PCGHX-Admin :. in seinem 
Clan-Tag hätte.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ein Grundsystem installiert. 
Zu finden hier: PCGHX-Gaming-Test - Startseite Könnt ja mal vorbeischaun. 

Und wenn ihr da wart, könnt ihr gleich euer Feedback hier reinschreiben, auch wenns in die Richtung "Boah Alter wie hässlich isn das?!!?" gehn sollte, dann weiß ich wenigstens, so nicht!


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre es Praktisch wenn es eine Steam PCGHX Admin gruppe gäbe so da man dann z.B. .: PCGHX-Admin :. in seinem
> Clan-Tag hätte.


 
Wieso eine Admin Gruppe? Es würde doch reichen wenn die Admins in als Moderatoren in der Steam Gruppe fungieren, so würde man gleich sehen wer die Ansprechpartner sind, und Admin im Clantag finde ich ein bisschen egoistisch.


----------



## Bene11660 (5. März 2011)

Das würde leuten die auf dem Server spielen helfen Admins von Membern zu unterscheiden
was ganz nützlich sein kann wenn mal es mal streit mit irgenteinem Spieler
gibt er andere Leute beleidigt usw. dann kann man sozusagen den Spieler als
sichtbarer Admin zurechtweisen


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Es gibt in Steam doch eh Admins der Gruppe, die erkennt man an dem Stern. Leider is von denen sogut wie nie einer on.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

@ghost

Die Seite gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.  
Gibt es vielleicht jemand, der mit Photoshop gut umgehen kann? (für Logos etc.)


----------



## Bene11660 (5. März 2011)

Ich meinte das mit der Admin Gruppe eher auf Spiele bezogen wie z.B. CSS oder DoD:S

Edit: Coole Seite


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Ich hab zwar auch so Photoshop, aber meine Photoshop Skills lassen eher zu wünschen übrig. 
Wäre also gut wenn sich jemand finden würde der damit recht gut umgehen kann. 

Breite wäre so um die 700 gut und die Höhe bei so 100 bis 200, alles andere wird dann schon wieder sehr groß.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Ich wüsste jemanden für PhotoShop Logos -> Jever (der ist aber auf der Cebit glaube ich.)
Ich werde ihn mal anschreiben, ob er sich opfert 

Achja und das du das PCGHX Clan Forum(das mal aufgeräumt werden sollte) als Forum in der Page verwendest finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Low (5. März 2011)

Ich bin dafür das die Website voll auf Flash basiert 

btw. Clan-Tag sollte PCGHX.de sein


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Achja und das du das PCGHX Clan Forum(das mal aufgeräumt werden sollte) als Forum in der Page verwendest finde ich auch gut.


 
Jaja, das wird aber wieder rausfliegen, da das einbinden von externen Websiten noch immer verbuggt ist und nicht richtig funktioniert. iFrames sind einfach kacke.


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Website voll auf Flash basiert


 
Das ist ein Witz oder? 

Übrigens, Logos haben nix mit Photoshop zu tuhen, dafür ist Illustrator da...


----------



## Low (5. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz oder?


 
Gibt einige Websites die total geil aussehen.

Bin für sowas in der Art.
25558 template preview
Kostet 64$ oder als Buyout 2490$, könnte man sich ja mal überlegen....


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Gibt einige Websites die total geil aussehen.


Stimmt, dafür braucht man aber nicht Flash.



Low schrieb:


> Bin für sowas in der Art.
> 25558 template preview
> Kostet 64$ oder als Buyout 2490$, könnte man sich ja mal überlegen....


Hier besteht lediglich die Navi aus Flash, und bei Funktionalität auf Flash zu setzen ist eher, naja... Denn sobald man Flash nicht installiert hat, ja ist selten, kommt aber vor, oder einen Scriptblocker nutzt, kann man nicht mehr navigieren, und damit wäre dann auch die Website überflüssig.

Und wieso für etwas bezahlen was dieser Clan selbst erstellen kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Navi aus Flash is out, CSS ist die Zukunft!!!!!!!111eineinself


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Navi aus Flash is out, CSS ist die Zukunft!!!!!!!111eineinself


 
Und die Effekte von der Seite kann man sicherlich auch mit Javascript erstellen...


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Is halt die Frage: Wer braucht das wirklich? Vermutlich niemand und zieht nur die CPU Auslastung hoch.


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Naja, ich warte mal bis du mit deiner Seite da fertig bist, dann schauen wa mal wie das mit dem layout wird...


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Naja fertig, das is fertig. Von aufwändigen Flash oder JS Sachen halte ich nicht viel. Das Grundsystem läuft und großartige Änderungen mache ich da nicht bis feststeht auf welches Farbkonzept überhaupt gesetzt werden soll. 
Da muss man noch drüber diskutieren.

Dazu kommt, dass das eigentliche Template noch in der RC Phase ist und ich mich in das erst einarbeiten muss.


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Farbkonzept? Hm, lass mich kurz überlegen..... Hey, wie wäre es mit dem von PCGH?
Logo? Hm, dito

Wir haben ein Farbkonzept und ein Logo, da muss man keine Zeit investieren


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Naja ich kann nicht einfach das Logo von PCGH da reinkopieren. 

Vielleicht werde ich nachher einfach mal ne Umfrage zu den Farben erstellen. Dann könn wa ja sehen was die User so wollen.


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Blau, Grau, Gelb, wie PCGH. Vergesst nicht, wir sind der PCGHX-Clan, und das muss auch sofort zu erkennen sein

Und ich denke doch das du das Logo nutzen kannst, wird doch eh schon von der Steam/X-Fire Gruppe etc. verwendet. Frag einfach mal bei Thilo oder einem anderen Admin nach, wie sie dazu stehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Achja, es wäre gut, wenn ihr mir bis Morgen 14 Uhr sagt, wie die Domain heißen soll, da ich Morgen ehh noch ein paar Sachen mit Malte bespr. werde.


----------



## nyso (5. März 2011)

Da wäre ich für clan.pcgameshardware.de, genau wie dieses Forum hier ja extreme.pcgh..... heißt.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Das wäre dann aber eine Subdomain und da es nicht am PCGH Server liegt...


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Ist das schlimm?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Die Domain clan.pcgameshardware.de kann man nicht registrieren. 
Der Name einer Domain kann keinen Punkt enthalten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

und ein "-" also: clan-pc...


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Finde ich generell sehr lang, bis ich clan-pcgameshardware.de eingetippt habe, sind mir die Finger abgefallen. Lieber was kurzes wie pcghx-gaming oder pcghx-clan (<-- Ich mag das Wort Clan irgendwie überhaupt nicht, wirkt so billig )


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. März 2011)

Jo pcghx-gaming.de würde mir gut gefallen, mal sehen was die anderen so sagen.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Schreit doch nach ner Umfrage.


----------



## Low (5. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Hier besteht lediglich die Navi aus Flash, und bei Funktionalität auf Flash zu setzen ist eher, naja... Denn sobald man Flash nicht installiert hat, ja ist selten, kommt aber vor, oder einen Scriptblocker nutzt, kann man nicht mehr navigieren, und damit wäre dann auch die Website überflüssig.


 
Das sollte auch kein Beispiel für eine Website sein die auf Flash basiert, sondern nur ein Design das mir gefällt.

EDIT:
pcghx-squad.de
pcghx-team.de


----------



## .Mac (5. März 2011)

Also die Farben von PCGH sollten wir aufjedenfall übernehmen, und beim Logo kann man ja auch nachfragen, ich fände es schön. Was mit der Domain ist, da sollte man lieber noch eine Umfrage machen und warten bis alles steht, also auch das Testsystem inkl. Template wirklich optimal für einen Launch vorbereitet ist, und davon ist das alles ja noch weit entfernt.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. März 2011)

Wegen des Logos hab ich mal bei unserem Admin der Schmerzen angefragt, mal abwarten was er dazu sagt. 

PS: Ne Umfrage zu der Domain ist einmal auf, alle Vorschläge dann bitte dort posten.


----------



## CyberLotus (5. März 2011)

Habe den thread gerade erst bemerkt, bin aber dabei.

Edit: Steam namen muss ich nachgucken, bisher gegen gewährt.
Sonst namen in Spielen: Molepropf


Edit: kann ich auf den TS Server?!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kann jeder auf den TS Server, die Daten sollten ja irgendwo hier im Thread stehn.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

Ich freue mich über jeden im TS!

*217.79.186.4:9996*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. März 2011)

Ich würde die Webseite mit Joomla machen.
Bloß kein Flash! Man kann niemanden dazu zwingen, Flash zu installieren, zumal es auf vielen Smartphones/Tablets nicht läuft.


----------



## nyso (6. März 2011)

Tja, ganz schön leer im TS Ich schaue örter mal rein, bisher habe ich aber noch nie jemanden reden sehen....


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Is halt mehr ein passiv TS. 

@ Jever
Da haste Joomla


----------



## nyso (6. März 2011)

Klasse wäre ein Bereich, wo jeder etwas über sich schreiben kann, eine Art Portrait, mit Links zum PCGHX-Profil, Facebook etc. 
Sowas wäre mal was neues, habe ich bisher noch bei keiner Clanpage gesehen, zumindest nicht umfangreich


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2011)

Das hab ich bereits geplant und könnte das auch realisieren, auch wenns recht aufwändig is. Aber zuerst muss das Design stehn bevor der Inhalt kommt.


----------



## .Mac (7. März 2011)

Wie ist dass jetzt eigtl. geplant mit dem Layout? Mal so als Zwischenfrage, denn ich habe bisher keine Antwort bekommen ob ich das machen soll.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Ich denke, dass das mit der Page eher nicht so eilt. Bis mein Vorschlag mal in die Nähe eines möglichen RC kommen könnte, wirds wohl eher Ende April wenn nicht sogar Mitte Mai sein da es noch einige Probleme gibt die etwas schwieriger zu lösen sind.


----------



## .Mac (7. März 2011)

Was denn für Probleme? Probleme Wünsche umzusetzen oder Probleme die von Haus aus kommen?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

Probleme die es mit dem CMS und dem Template gibt. Das CMS ist wie gesagt ein erstes Final-Release und braucht einen Patch, im Template gibts auch ein paar Probleme für die ich bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Schön das hier was voran geht! 

Eine Frage.. Wie wollt ihr das mit dem Nickname und dem Clan machen?

Einige aus dem Forum sind bereits mit dem Kürzel von PCGH unterwegs.

Ich @ Steam z.b. 

[PCGHX] Painkiller

Wollt ihr das beibehalten, oder denkt ihr euch was neues aus?


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Klar, ingame kommt [PCGHX] davor. So bin ich immer unterwegs^^ Haben mich bei BC2 auch schon viele erkannt, oder gefragt ob ich wirklich der nyso aus dem PCGHX bin


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Gut... Dann wird es langsam mal Zeit, eine Sammlung zu veröffentlichen, wer mit welchem Nickname in welchem Spiel unterwegs ist.


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Naja, solche Sammlungen sind in diversen Threads/Interessengemeinschaften verteilt. Wir müssten uns eine Möglichkeit überlegen, dass es eben nicht wieder irgendwo untergeht^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Untergehen wird der nicht. Zumindest nicht im Clan-Forum. Ich mach den dann Sticky und dann passt das. 

Nur muss man sich erstmal einen Aufbau des Threads überlegen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. März 2011)

So, ich hab jetzt auch noch mal meinen namen geändert. ^9[PCGHX] BautznerSnef


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Dito. Bin bei BC2 auch mit [PCGHX] anzufinden, sowie beim Zocken immer im TS!

Zur Website, nehmt nicht Joomla. Nehmt Wordpress! Es ist einfach besser, Joomla ist kompliziert und unübersichtlich. Wenn Hilfe benötigt, kontaktiert mich einfach.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. März 2011)

Aloha,

hirschi-94 hat sich bei uns gemeldet, damit wir die Struktur in diesem Unterforum auf Vordermann bringen. Die alten Sticky-Threads, die zum Teil über drei Jahre alt waren, habe ich eben bereits von oben gelöst.

Anscheinend besteht auch Bedarf, die alten Threads in ein Archiv zu verschieben. Dazu müsste ich aber wissen, welche Threads nicht ins Archiv müssen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-wir-lassen-den-pcghx-wieder-auferstehen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/143992-call-duty-black-ops-treffpunkt.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/143924-domain-fuer-die-pcghx-clan-website.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-die-5-admins-fuer-den-pcghx-clan-werden.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...che-games-wollt-ihr-im-pcghx-clan-zocken.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-die-5-admins-fuer-den-pcghx-clan-werden.html (zwei Mal )
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ssenger-wollt-ihr-im-pcghx-clan-benutzen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...freiwillig-als-admin-verwalter-des-clans.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...an-reboot-welche-games-wuenscht-ihr-euch.html

Ist das die vollständige Liste oder sollen auch andere Threads nicht ins Archiv verschoben werden?


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Den ersten 5 Admins Thread können sie Löschen. Dort wurde die Umfrage nicht korrekt erstellt.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zur Website, nehmt nicht Joomla. Nehmt Wordpress! Es ist einfach besser, Joomla ist kompliziert und unübersichtlich. Wenn Hilfe benötigt, kontaktiert mich einfach.


 
Eigentlich finde ich Joomla überhaupt nicht kompliziert, man kann sich natürlich alles kompliziert machen. Man muss sich halt einarbeiten.

@ Stepahn
Wie siehts eigentlich mit einem neuen Moderator nur für dieses Unterforum aus? Also einer der die Stelle von M4jestix einnimmt der ja wohl nicht mehr hier ist? Es wurde ja irgendwo in einem Thread hier was erwähnt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. März 2011)

Mit M4jestix ist wohl in der Tat nicht mehr zu rechnen, nachdem er zuletzt im Dezember 2009 online war. Braucht ihr denn einen Moderator? Falls ja: Einigt euch bitte auf einen User, der Mod-Rechte für dieses Unterforum und einen angepassten Benutzertitel erhalten soll.

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Die normalen Forenregeln behalten auch in diesem Unterforum ihre Gültigkeit, die Super-Moderatoren sind dem Moderator dieses Unterforums übergeordnet.


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Warum nicht einfach Painkiller? Der guckt hier doch eh immer rein


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Obs nötig ist weiß ich nicht. Es wurde nur der Vorschlag gemacht, dass es wohl einer sein sollte der hier viel aktiv ist, den grad so viel Moderatoren dürften hier auch nicht reingucken wenn man bedenkt, dass der eine Thread der zweimal vorhanden war/ist zwei Wochen lang mal einfach da rumstand.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach Painkiller? Der guckt hier doch eh immer rein


 
Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach Painkiller? Der guckt hier doch eh immer rein


 

Da ich beim Clan eh dabei bin, kann ich die Aufgabe gerne übernehmen. 

Aber die Entscheidung ob ich´s machen soll, oder nicht überlass ich euch.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Gimme da Admin! 

@ Ghostadmin Schonmal für eines der beiden Systeme Plugins, Themes oder Module gecodet? Für Joomla ist das einfach nur eine Qual. Wordpress ist relativ einfach, PHP machts möglich. Aber ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich arbeite lieber mit Wordpress.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Ich halte das eben wie so manche Spielentwickler, für was es keine Erweiterung gibt, fliegt raus. 

PS: Da alle Umfragen toll finden, macht doch eine auf.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich halte das eben wie so manche Spielentwickler, für was es keine Erweiterung gibt, fliegt raus.


 
Da mag einer die Kontraproduktivität


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. März 2011)

Am besten wär nen Quickpoll mit Auswahl Painkiller, ja und ja .


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Wir sollten einfach das PCGHX-Clan Management befragen, das es ja wohl gibt, irgendwo.


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Painkiller und fertig, da müssen wir doch nicht so einen Hickhack machen mit Admin nur fürs PCGHX-Clan-Unterforum


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Painkiller und fertig, da müssen wir doch nicht so einen Hickhack machen mit Admin nur fürs PCGHX-Clan-Unterforum



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Ich seh´s schon kommen... Extra für euch muss ich mir ein Smartphone zulegen.  Dann sind´s wirklich 24/7. xD


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Gibts nicht grad ein Netbook für 199€? Besser als ein Smartphone


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gibts nicht grad ein Netbook für 199€? Besser als ein Smartphone



Da wäscht mir aber dann Mieze den Kopf, weil nicht ASUS drauf steht.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gibts nicht grad ein Netbook für 199€? Besser als ein Smartphone


 
Niemals. Ich bin mit meinem Samsung Galaxy S fast 24/7 im Forum Online. Beginnend von Morgens um 6 Uhr, bis Nachts um ca. 1 Uhr. (Habe halt dumme Lehrer, die merken sowas nicht )

Edit: Pain is doch schon Mod. Oder sind die nur in einem bestimmtem Forum Aktiv?


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

> Edit: Pain is doch schon Mod. Oder sind die nur in einem bestimmtem Forum Aktiv?


Wir sind immer da, wo wir gebraucht werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wir sind immer da, wo wir gebraucht werden.


 
Kannst du bitte schnell zu mir kommen? Ich brauche deine Hilfe bei etwas.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. März 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> hirschi-94 hat sich bei uns gemeldet, damit wir die Struktur in diesem Unterforum auf Vordermann bringen. Die alten Sticky-Threads, die zum Teil über drei Jahre alt waren, habe ich eben bereits von oben gelöst.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Stephan,

schön das ihr euch darum kümmert. 
Als ersten Schritt habe ich in Verbindung mit Pokerclock mal die ziemlich alten Threads schließen lassen, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt die nochmal auszugraben. 
Das zu perfektionieren ist natürlich nochmals um einiges besser. 

Also...
Ja das ist die vollständige Liste, die der neueren Threads.
Der Rest kann in das Archiv.

Einen neuen Sticky Thread mit allen Infos rund um den Clan werde ich im Vorbereitungsforum noch diese Woche reinstellen, den du dann einbinden kannst. 

So das wäre es so weit von meiner Seite aus


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Damit den Leuten die Ansprechpartner im Kopf bleiben, hab ich mal einen Vorstellthread für die Admin-Ebene gemacht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ng-das-team-stellen-sich-vor.html#post2792452

Einfach eintragen... Die Zusammenfassung und Ausschmückung übernehm dann ich.


----------



## Bene11660 (14. März 2011)

Klasse Idee  
Werde mich heute oder Morgen mal eintragen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Dann gleich noch eine Frage... Hat jemand ein Banner von PCGHX? Ich hatte mal eines, finde das aber nicht mehr. -.-


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Soll ich mal Photoshop anschmeissen und was Basteln? Gibts irgendwelche Ideen? Das ich nicht von 0 beginnen muss?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Es wurde bereits angefragt, bisher aber noch ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

Ein PCGH Clan? Awesome!
Ich würde BFBC2, Crysis 2 und CoD MW1 und in Zukunft BF3 Server geil finden


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Soll ich mal Photoshop anschmeissen und was Basteln? Gibts irgendwelche Ideen? Das ich nicht von 0 beginnen muss?


 

Lass deiner Kreativität freien Lauf 



> Es wurde bereits angefragt, bisher aber noch ohne Ergebnis.


Bei wem denn?


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lass deiner Kreativität freien Lauf


 
Werd ich machen. Mal schauen ob ich bis Heute Abend was Representatives hinbekomme. Muss erstmal Ideen sammeln. 

So, Jungs und Mädels. Brainstorming. Habt ihr Ideen für PCGHX Clan Banner / Logo? Kann alle Idee in Photoshop umsetzen, das sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

Cool das du das machst 
Sollte sich in den Farben von PCGH halten, blau-weiß-gelb also


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Darf ich den, rechtlich gesehen, das Logo / Schriftzug / Text von PC Games Hardware benutzen? Normalerweise müsste doch, wie Deutschland nunmal ist, alles geschützt sein. 

PS: Bin im TS für rücksprache, ideen o.Ä


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, das ist angefragt und solange ich keine Bestätigung darüber erhalten habe, gilt es wohl als nicht erlaubt. 

@Pain
Das was die Verwendung des PCGH/PCGHX-Logos und des Namens PCGHX angeht, hab ich bei Thilo angefragt, da er dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Gut. Dann mach ich mal ein paar Interne Entwürfe und überlege mir was ich machen könnte


----------



## nyso (14. März 2011)

Thilo hatte uns das damals alles erlaubt, er wollte ja selber auch mitspielen

Außerdem ist es kostenlose Werbung fürs Forum, was wollen die Admins/Computec also mehr?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. März 2011)

Ja schön, fragen ist aber besser als einfach machen und dann vielleicht dafür eine kassiert zu bekommen.


----------



## .Mac (14. März 2011)

Kaum ist man mal für ein paar Std. auf der Arbeit, und schon geht hier die Post ab.  Na, schön dass hier wieder was gemacht wird, hatte schon langsam gedacht dass dauert noch mehrere Monate bis hier was auf den Beinen steht. 

Bzgl. Moderators, bin auch für Painkiller, und zur Website, ich hatte da vor wenigen Wochen etwas gemacht, allerdings habe ich mal aufgehört da gesagt wurde dass die Website nach hinten verschoben wird und auch nicht klar ist was für Module auf die Seite sollen.


----------



## CyberLotus (15. März 2011)

Is doch hübsch^^


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Jo, sehr sogar


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Jo. Kann ich zustimmen. 
Nyso, wer hat dir gestern das Inet gezogen?


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, der TS Server war plötzlich nichtmehr erreichbar
Schon seltsam...


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Lawl -__- 
Wen muss man da anmachen?!


----------



## nyso (15. März 2011)

Also an meinem Inet lags nicht, war danach noch bissl on. Nur der TS-Server war nichtmehr erreichbar^^


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

TS3 BETA halt. Irgendwann muss dochmal nen Final rauskommen. 
Bei der WaKü müssen wir / ich noma überlegen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Ist jetzt eigentlich schon klar, wer welche Aufgaben im Clan übernimmt?


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Bisher find ich noch sehr verwirrend und nicht wirklich Klar.
Würde mich auch noch für eine Aufgabe bereitstellen


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

Genau deswegen hab ich ja gefragt^^

Der Überblick fehlt noch etwas...

Die Personen kenn ich alle, aber nicht ihre Aufgaben.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

Wer sich für was gemeldet hat, steht doch in einem Thread hier und daraus wurde dann die Umfrage erstellt.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. März 2011)

Welche Posten sind überhaupt zu vergeben? :O


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer sich für was gemeldet hat, steht doch in einem Thread hier und daraus wurde dann die Umfrage erstellt.


 
Ist diese Entscheidung dann auch endgültig? Nicht das im letzten Moment wieder umstrukturiert wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

Wieso sollte es nicht so sein? Es haben sich Leute gemeldet (auch wenns nicht grad so viele waren), sie wurden durch eine Umfrage gewählt und somit gilt es als beschlossen. 

Ich denke diejenigen werden sich schon noch melden und/oder sich in dem einen Thread mal eintragen. Diejenigen die da gewählt wurden, sollten halt selbst wissen was sie eigentlich tun wollten, wäre zumindest von Vorteil. 

Ich persönlich bin derzeit arbeitslos im Clan, also brauch ich mich auch nicht eintragen.


----------



## thysol (15. März 2011)

Ich melde mich mal kurz ab. Ich kann nichts fuer den Clan bis naechsten Sonntag machen. Also nicht glauben ich melde mich nicht mehr und hab kein Bock mehr.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. März 2011)

So, mein Clantag ist bei BC2 drin 
[PCGHX]TheChaoZ


----------



## Low (16. März 2011)

[PCGHX] Fenrul


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2011)

Ciao!

Steht der PCGHX- Clan eigentlich nun offiziell?
Ich würde gerne beitreten, um ab und an eine Runde zu spielen. Gibt es eine offizielle Stelle, wo ich mich bewerben müsste?

Habe leider ziemlich wenig Informationen im Forum gefunden.

Viele Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Er befindet sich im Aufbau, stagniert derzeit aber leider etwas, hoffe das ändert sich bald. 
Da du schon hier bist, hast du sich schon beworben und wurdest erfolgreich aufgenommen.


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2011)

Bestechend unkompliziert 

Danke für die Aufnahme! Sind TS-Serveradressen usw. noch aktuell?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Ja die sind aktuell, die die hier im Thread stehen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

PCGHX TS³: 217.79.186.4:9996
BFBC2: [PCGHX] Leandros


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Leandros erfreut sich immer deiner Gesellschaft.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

HeHe. Ja, bin Dauergast im TS³ 

Ghostadmin ist allerdings momentan "AFK" *Hust* *Hust*


----------



## .Mac (16. März 2011)

Bin nacher wohl auch noch im TS, muss aber gerade bei jemand anderem aushelfen.


----------



## Deimos (16. März 2011)

Cool, danke!

Dürfte ich gleich einen Vorschlag anbringen? Wie wäre es im Unterforum mit einem Sticky-Thread, wo sämtliche Infos gesammelt drinstehen?

Sprich:
- Bewerbungsverfahren
- TS-Server
- Gameserver
- Homepage (sobald on)
- usw...

Oder ist das alles noch nicht soweit, als dass sich das lohnen würde? Wenns bloss daran liegt, dass bisher niemand Zeit hatte, würde ich mich gerne zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Erstmal sollte geklärt werden wer was wie wo macht ;D 
Dann kann man daran denken


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Es ist noch nicht soweit das es fertig ausgearbeitet wird. Einen Thread für die Server oder so hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht erstellt, weils noch etwas drunter und drüber ist hier. 

Bewerbungsverfahren: Wenn du schlau genug warst dich im PCGHX Forum anzumelden, dann könntest du mal versuchen mitzumachen.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Ich rufe eine Spendenaktion für "ghostadmin" aus. Er braucht ein Mikro. Allso spendet alle fleißig, das wir ihn im TS³ hören können!


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Spendenbeträge ab 20€ können gerne auf mein Konto überwiesen werden.


----------



## Miezekatze (18. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da wäscht mir aber dann Mieze den Kopf, weil nicht ASUS drauf steht.


 
/sign 

So Jungs ich spiele mittlerweile fast jeden Abend mit PSP-Hacker CSS dust2 tdm  ... zu finden sind wir beide unter 
[PCGHX] PSP-Hacker |GER
[PCGHX] Miezekatze  ... (in letzter Zeit aufgrund eines Insiders als [PCGHX] Blümchen <3  )

ich werd mich heut abend auch mal ins TS begeben wenn ichs gebacken krieg und auf unserem Server vorbeischauen


----------



## .Mac (18. März 2011)

Na jeht doch, Leandros und ich sind auch meist auf dem TS, bin heute Abend ab 20 Uhr im TS.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2011)

Mich findet man Standardmäßig jeden Abend im TS. 
Nur am WE nicht, da habe ich immer was vor.

Heute Abend feiert mein Dad Geburtstag. PCGHX geht aber immer


----------



## Bene11660 (18. März 2011)

Ich bin auch da  (also im TS)
Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit einem PCGHX Minecraft Server aus ?
Bedarf besteht bestimmt


----------



## .Mac (18. März 2011)

Definitiv, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

Wo kann ich die TS3-Daten von PCGHX sehen ??


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Die stehen weiter hinten im Thread, aber hier nochmal:

217.79.186.4
9996

Wenn wir mal ne Site haben wird das sowieso endlich übersichtlicher als hier im Forum.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

Ja, danke. ich ahb mir jetzt alles hier angesehen, aber leider sind die Umfragen ja schon zuende. Ich speicher mal die TS3-Daten ab. 

Wann wird es denn endlich kommen, die [PCGHX]-Domain ?


Darf ich auch fragen, wie die endgültigen Ergebnisse der Umfragen sind ?

Welcher Messenger ? Welches Spiel ? ...


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Das kommt dann ins rollen, sobald ich das "OK - Ihr dürft PCGHX im Namen verwenden" von oben bekommen habe.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2011)

Dann kommt auch mein Logo


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Du kannst mir dein geheimes Logo ja mal per PN schicken, falls du schon einen Entwurf hast.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

ghost, wie gesagt, wir dürfen das nutzen!

Meine Anfrage damals:
_Zitat von nyso
Hy Thilo, uns kam gerade die Idee einen PCGH-X Crysis Wars Funclan zu eröffnen. Wäre es o.K zum Beispiel -=[PCGH-X]=- als Clantag zu nutzen?

Einige Zocker würden sich da finden lassen, ich denke mal wir wären mindestens 15 teilweise echt gute Spieler. ESL ist natürlich nicht drin, aber es soll ja auch ein Funclan werden._

Und seine Antwort!
_Zitat von PCGH_Thilo
Hi,

sorry für die Wartezeit, natürlich habe ich kein Problem damit._

Nur wegen dem Logo habe ich nicht gefragt. Aber das PCGHX ist absolut kein Problem.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. März 2011)

Jetzt macht doch daraus kein Drama...das ist doch gute Werbung für PCGH. 
Daran wird euch niemand hindern.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2011)

Kann Logo grad net Schicken, bin am Handy. Würde allerdings wegen dem Namen aufpassen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

Warum wird denn gefragt, ob wir den Clan-Tag tragen dürfen ?? Wir sind ja keine offizielle Instanz oder ziehen daraus irgendeinen Nutzen oder handeln in dem Namen in bestimmter Weise. Aber na gut, da wir die Erlaubnis haben... passt das ja. Wie sieht es dnen mit der Domain aus und einem TS-Server sowie Gameserver ??

Ich hätte dann bitte auch gerne das PCGHX-Logo


----------



## .Mac (20. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dnen mit der Domain aus und einem TS-Server sowie Gameserver ??


 
Steht hier alles irgendwo im Thread, auf der letzten Seite jedenfalls der TS Server.


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2011)

PCGHX Clanlogo kommt Heute Abend!


----------



## Bene11660 (20. März 2011)

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus, sollten die alten Beiträge nicht ins Archiv verschoben werden?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. März 2011)

Ich kümmere mich wie gesagt darum. 

Heute mache ich den Info Thread fertig, und dann werde ich mich mit Stephan nochmal unterhalten.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Im TS ist ja mal wieder niemand


----------



## Leandros (20. März 2011)

Komme in der Woche wieder. Kann nur jetzt net Zocken. Mein Rechter Daumen ist doppelt so Dick wie mein Linker:


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Wie siehts nun aus mit dem Logo ? 

Bezüglich TS: Wann wird denn BFBC2 definitiv gezockt, damit ich weiß wann ich mal vorbeischauen kann ?

Ich müsste dann nämlich erst auf Headset umschalten und alles...


----------



## .Mac (21. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wie siehts nun aus mit dem Logo ?
> 
> Bezüglich TS: Wann wird denn BFBC2 definitiv gezockt, damit ich weiß wann ich mal vorbeischauen kann ?
> 
> Ich müsste dann nämlich erst auf Headset umschalten und alles...


 
Also meist gegen 20 Uhr, wirklich geplant ist z.Z. gar nix.


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2011)

Gegen 20 Uhr bin ich meistens da, ab 15 Uhr. . Dann können wir Zocken.  
Logo kommt, bin noch nicht am PC gewesen, beim Training bisschen Verletzt.


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

Bei BC2 und CS 1.6 sowie CSS bin ich ebenfalls unter [PCGHX] Papzt vertreten.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Ich bin unter _[PCGHX] Painkiller_ zu finden....

Außnahme: World in Conflict - Dort bin ich _Dark Pain_
Massgate.net :: Profiles

Gibt es eig. schon eine Steam-Gruppe von uns? Also ein aktuelle meine ich...


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Klar, die PCGH eXtreme Steam Group^^ 253 Member.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Bei BC2 und CS 1.6 sowie CSS bin ich ebenfalls unter [PCGHX] Papzt vertreten.



Bei BC2 bist du als "Papzt" zu finden, ja ? Ich versuch dich mal zu adden.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich bin unter _[PCGHX] Painkiller_ zu finden....



Wird geadded. 



nyso schrieb:


> Klar, die PCGH eXtreme Steam Group^^ 253 Member.



Gleich aml beigetreten 



Leandros schrieb:


> Gegen 20 Uhr bin ich meistens da, ab 15 Uhr. . Dann können wir Zocken.
> Logo kommt, bin noch nicht am PC gewesen, beim Training bisschen Verletzt.


 
Alles klar. Beim Clantraining ins Bein geschossen stimmt's ?


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2011)

Jo, Headshot, voll ins Knie!


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

> Bei BC2 bist du als "Papzt" zu finden, ja ? Ich versuch dich mal zu adden.


Korrekt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich bin unter _[PCGHX] Painkiller_ zu finden....



Wenn ich bei BFBC2 einen gewissen "Painkiller" suche, finde ich Unmengen an Nicks, aber keinen [PCGHX] Painkiller ; PCGHX Painkiller oder nur Painkiller. Wäre schön, wenn du den korrekten Namen verraten würdest. Natürlich OHNE den Clan Tag 



Leandros schrieb:


> Jo, Headshot, voll ins Knie!







Papzt schrieb:


> Korrekt.


 
Hast ne Anfrage bekommen.


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

Pain spiel meines Wissens nach kein BC2. Das ist sein Steam Addy


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Stimmt^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Na toll. Sag das doch ^^

Und hol dir BC2 

Gibts für 24,99€ bei OTTO


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

Hab ich letztes Jahr schonmal verscuht ihn dazu zu überreden


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Jetzt sind aber Patches draußen und es kostet viel weniger 

Er soll es für den PCGHX-Clan machen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Wenn ich ein BF anfass, dann nur BF3. 

Früher hab ich mal BF2142 gespielt. Hat Laune gemacht. Ist aber schon verdammt lange her.

Eig. bin ich eher der Taktik-Fan. Daher ist World in Conflict eines meiner Lieblingsspiele^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

@Pain

Ein gutes Taktik Spiel ist auch Arma 2, so am Rande 

@Mirror

Lass doch mal deinen BBC2 Namen rüber Wachsen, dann adde ich dich.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

> Ein gutes Taktik Spiel ist auch Arma 2, so am Rande


Mag sein. Aber das ruckelt mir zuviel...


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Pain, auch BC2 kann man taktisch spielen

Einer packt C4 an den Heli, einer fliegt. Dann steigen beide exakt über den Gegnern aus, optimal landet das Ding genau zwischen zwei Panzern, und dann, Feuerwerk

Haben mixxed und ich mal hinbekommen, einfach göttlich Da sind zwei Kampfpanzer verdampft bei, soviel C4 ging da hoch

Mag jetzt nicht groß wie Taktik aussehen, ist aber eine

BC2 ist ein erstklassiger Taktikshooter!


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Ach ja... Das erinnert mich wieder an die Gleiter aus BF2142 in Kombination mit einer Art Herzschlagsensor.
Man konnte auf dem Radar alle Gegner in einem bestimmten Radius sehen!


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Oder andere nette Dinge, die mit C4 möglich sind^^

Wenn dir ein verschanzter Sniper in einem Haus auf den Sack geht, einfach die tragenden Wände wegpusten, und schon nervt er nicht mehr
Oder wenn man genau weiß wo im Haus er steht, an die Außenwand C4 packen, kommt auch geil 

Solche Kills sind echt befriedigend, wenn der Sniper genervt hat


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2011)

Mirror heißt bei BC 2 21_Mirrors
Wie heißt du denn da Hirschi?


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Bitte kommt TS3 wenn man mal zocken will, wäre sehr nett. 

Und EeX - hol dir einfach irgendein headset !!


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

> Hast ne Anfrage bekommen.


Habe ich nicht


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht


 
Dann schick mir halt mal ne Anfrage: 21_Mirrors


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2011)

Mirror, du weist doch gar nicht wie neugierig die sind, außerdem hört man in unserem Haus jedes einzelne Wort.................über 2 Etagen


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. März 2011)

@EXX

Ich heiße hirschi94


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2011)

ok, hap dich geaddet


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2011)

> Dann schick mir halt mal ne Anfrage: 21_Mirrors


hab ich


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage...

Wie sieht das denn mit dem alter der Admin´s aus? Kommt etwas skuril wenn wir unter dem Logo von PCGH spielen, und Admin´s z.B. erst 16 sind, aber dennoch BFBC2 spielen. Habt ihr da eine Idee wie wir das machen wollen?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil bin schon mal übe 16, auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag. 
Das Alter kann man ja auch verschweigen


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Das Alter kann man ja auch verschweigen


Na dann viel Spaß auf Tunieren. Da kannst du das sofort vergessen. 

Das sollte man vllt. doch bedenken, bevor man die Teams zusammen stellt.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Gute Frage. Der Großteil hier sollte über 18 sein, aber ein paar sind eben auch drunter.

Sind wenigstens die gewählten Admins über 18?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Sind wenigstens die gewählten Admins über 18?


Ich glaube nicht alle...


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht alle...


 
Das is natürlich blöd gelaufen


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon geschrieben aber da interessierte es ja niemanden.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Wer ist den nicht über 18? Warum Probleme bei Turnieren?


----------



## Papzt (22. März 2011)

Wenn man richtige Tuniere spielt achten die Veranstalter oft auf Volljährigkeit der Spieler


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Eben. Genau das ist das Problem. Es soll ja ein Clan sein. Egal ob Fun-Clan oder nicht, an die Regeln müssen wir uns halten. 

Daher sollte die Altersfrage schnellstens geklärt werden.


----------



## Papzt (22. März 2011)

Das meine ich nämlich auch. Interessant fänd ich wirklich was PCGH selbst dazu sagt. Vllt unterstützden die das Vorhaben ja ein wenig


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Jup, das wäre was feines. 

Aber als erstes sollten die anstehenden Punkte mal geklärt werden, bevor wir Thilo & Co. auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## CyberLotus (22. März 2011)

Ok bb bin 14.

....

Dann wieder Molepropf,
[PCGHX]Molepropf bb


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Naja für sinnvoll halte ich es nicht wenn man sozusagen für die User eine Altersbeschränkung einführt. 
Man kann in einem MULTI-Gaming-Clan ja, wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, mehrere Spiele spielen und muss sich nicht nur auf irgendwelche Shooter konzentrieren (die USK18 sind). Zudem, wenn die User hier hin und wieder gemeinsam zocken,  wie alt der ist.

Von daher wird aus Molepropf jetzt gaaaahnz schnell wieder [PCGHX]Molepropf.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Ok bb bin 14.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


 
14 und Bad Company 2 find ich schon bissl grenzwertig. Ist ja nicht ohne Grund USK 18 ...


----------



## TankCommander (22. März 2011)

Wann geht die Seite jetzt Online? 

Gruß Tank


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. März 2011)

Ok, ich muss zugestehen, dass ich mir Bad Company 2 kurz nach Release (03/2010) besorgt hatte und zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich 16. Derzeit bin ich 17, aber dennoch unter 18. Ich denke nicht, dass das stört. Klar, alles unter 16 finde ich ganz persönlich nicht so toll. Ich spiele nicht gerne USK18-Shooter mit unter 16-jährigen aus mehreren Gründen. Ich habe das schon gemacht und im ts macht sich das bemerkbar, leider... Ist wohl einfach so, aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn der Clan keine Alterbeschränkung haben wird, ist das auch nicht schlimm. Ich kann ja auch mit 3 älteren in einen anderen Channel gehen und mit denen in einem Squad spielen, wnen es zu sehr nervt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. März 2011)

Also ich würde es nicht für förderlich halten, wenn man eine Altersbeschränkung "einführt".
Denn wie man in der "[2011] Wie alt seid ihr?" Umfrage sehen kann ist doch ein rel. großer Teil unter 18. 

Wir wollen doch mögl. viele Mitglieder hier rein bekommen oder nicht?!

Jedenfalls werde ich meine Bemühungen(ich habe bisher einiges für den Clan gemacht, was viele hier nicht wissen, mal so am Rande) einstellen, wenn es zu einer Beschränkung kommen sollte.


----------



## Papzt (22. März 2011)

> Aber als erstes sollten die anstehenden Punkte mal geklärt werden, bevor wir Thilo & Co. auf die Nerven gehen.


Sicherlich sollten wir das erst.
Es sollte glaub ich nicht heißen, dass alle u18er ausgegrenzt werden


----------



## thysol (22. März 2011)

Mal sehen wie viele Leute daran interessiert sind Crysis 2 im Clan zo zocken.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sicherlich sollten wir das erst.
> Es sollte glaub ich nicht heißen, dass alle u18er ausgegrenzt werden


 
Ja, aber mit 12 o. 14 Spiele wie CSS oder BFBC2 finde ich schon bedenklich!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (22. März 2011)

@thysol ist die dedictated Server Software für crysis 2 eigentlich kostenlos?


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie viele Leute daran interessiert sind Crysis 2 im Clan zo zocken.


 
Ich

_This game will unlock in approximately 1 day and 7 hours_



Btw. wir können das Alter doch eh nicht überprüfen Genau wie jeder andere Clan auch.
Und an alle unter 18, ihr solltet euch gut überlegen ob ihr zugebt, USK18 Titel unter 18 Jahren zu spielen, immerhin dürfte das Verboten sein 
Da gibts schnell mal was auf die Finger der Eltern, und die geben euch dann auf die Finger

Und ja, BC2, CSS etc. mit 14 IST Grenzwertig. Ich fing damals mit 15 1/2 an, BF1942 zu spielen, und das war ab 16. 
Wobei, das erste Mal CS war auch mit 14, und geschadet hats mir wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und an alle unter 18, ihr solltet euch gut überlegen ob ihr zugebt, USK18 Titel unter 18 Jahren zu spielen, immerhin dürfte das Verboten sein


 
Nein, ist nicht Verboten. Ich dürfte mit 10 Jahren (rein hypothetisch, bin keine 10! ) USK18 Titel Spielen. Ich darf sie nur nicht erwerben.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach verletzen die Eltern damit ihre Aufsichtspflicht, und das freut das Jugendamt gar nicht. Kann mich aber auch irren^^


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Das, ähhm, weiß ich nicht


----------



## ChaoZ (22. März 2011)

Ne, die Beschränkung gibt nur an ab wann es EMPFOHLEN ist bzw. ab wann man es kaufen kann. Wer es dann zockt, ist vollkommen egal. Wenn man einen zweijährigen CS:S zocken lässt, ist das die Sache der Erzeihungsberechtigten. Das Jugendamt hat da nix zu sagen, höchstens eine Strafe an einen Laden der besagte Spiele an Minderjährige verkauft kann verhängt werden.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Ah, gut


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Ha, dann wusste ich es doch Richtig. *HiHi* 
Aber mir net glauben -__-


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2011)

Auf Alter kommts ja wohl gar nicht an.
Selbst nen 34 jähriger kann unreifer sein als ein 14 jähriger - unglaublich aber wahr.
Man seiht es selbst daran, dass die ganzen Shooter erst ab 16 waren, und dann ab 18.
Bedeutet das also dass heutige jugendliche später erst vom Kopf her reif für solche Spiele sind?
Nein.
Ich hab mit 13 Jahren angefanegn  Wolfenstein zu zocken, und seht mich an, aus mir ist trotzdem was geworden 
Auch 13 jährige, wie ich es mal war, können durchaus kollegial spielen.
So siehts aus


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Auch 13 jährige, wie ich es mal war, können durchaus kollegial spielen.
> So siehts aus


 
Darum gehts ja gar nicht^^ 
Mir persönlich geht es eher um die Auswirkungen, die solche Spiele evtl. auf das Gehirn haben. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und gehört hier gar nicht rein^^


----------



## CyberLotus (22. März 2011)

Zocke kein bbc2 sondern cod mw 1^^
naja thx leutz
Edit: Achja und auf lan's crysis und AoE II


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja gar nicht^^
> Mir persönlich geht es eher um die Auswirkungen, die solche Spiele evtl. auf das Gehirn haben. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und gehört hier gar nicht rein^^


 
Also bei mir hatte es keinen Nachteil gebracht, im Gegenteil.
In Mathe bin ich allegemein besser geworden, und bei Geometrie besonders


----------



## Low (22. März 2011)

Was hat Mathe denn mit zocken zutun? Wenn ich zocke und danach Aufgaben zur Analysis rechne helfen mir Shooter also?
Also, nie wieder lernen nur noch zocken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Was hat Mathe denn mit zocken zutun?


Das hat mit der räumlichen Vorstellungskraft zu tun!


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das hat mit der räumlichen Vorstellungskraft zu tun!


 
jep, mit Geometrie und so hab ich mich in Mathe immer über Wasser gehalten, nur in der 9ten Klasse wo wir kein Geometrie hatten, wurds dann echt eng


----------



## schlappe89 (22. März 2011)

Wollte mal fragen ob die Server stehen und ob jemand Bock zum CSS Zocken hat.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Also ich war in Geometrie damals Klassenbester, was das aber mit Shootern zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht ganz


----------



## ChaoZ (22. März 2011)

So, hab mich eingetragen für BFBC2, MW2, Minecraft und BF3.


----------



## schlappe89 (22. März 2011)

Scheint ja nicht viel zu laufen. Über seine Steam Seite hab ich zwei Server gefunden:
Counter Strike Source Server:
217.79.182.220:27019 - 6on6 Glass War Only
217.79.182.220:27025 - 6on6 Dust2 Only

Einer existiert nicht und auf dem anderen reden zwei Kinder in einer mir nicht bekannten Sprache. Die hab ich eben geownt und bin dann runter


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. März 2011)

@schlappe

Hier findest du alles


----------



## schlappe89 (22. März 2011)

Vielen Dank ^^

Hat jemand Bock zu zocken? Der Server ist leider leer, aber 6on6 hört sich sehr fein an.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> Naja für sinnvoll halte ich es nicht wenn man sozusagen für die User eine Altersbeschränkung einführt.


Find ich auch. Wir sind ja ein Multi-Gaming-Clan.



> Jedenfalls werde ich meine Bemühungen(ich habe bisher einiges für den Clan gemacht, was viele hier nicht wissen, mal so am Rande) einstellen, wenn es zu einer Beschränkung kommen sollte.


Das will sicher keiner. Mir geht es nur darum, wenn wir auf die Untersützung von PCGH hoffen, das wir uns auch an gewisse Regeln halten müssen. 

Man kann bzw. muss von einem Clan der unter der Flagge von PCGH läuft, erwarten können, das solche Regeln wie mit Ab18-Spielen eingehalten werden. Zumindest bei Turnieren und Ranglistenspielen. Ich spiele World in Conflict selbst in einem Clan. Bei Turnieren wird extrem auf das Alter geachtet. Kommt natürlich peinlich wenn vor dem Spiel noch schnell ein Spieler ausgewechselt werden muss, weil er nicht 18 ist. Oder auch das ganze Team disqualifiziert wird. Sowas hab ich selbst schon miterlebt. Wirft halt einfach kein gutes Licht auf den Clan bzw. in unserem Falle dann auch auf den Schirmherr "PCGH". Sinn oder Unsinn das World in Conflict ab 16 bzw. 18 ist, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt. 



> Btw. wir können das Alter doch eh nicht überprüfen Genau wie jeder andere Clan auch.
> Und an alle unter 18, ihr solltet euch gut überlegen ob ihr zugebt, USK18 Titel unter 18 Jahren zu spielen, immerhin dürfte das Verboten sein


Auf externen Turnieren läuft das Teilweise mit dem Personalausweis. Fakt ist das es diese Altersregel nun mal in Spielen gibt. 
Daher bin ich persönlich der Meinung, das die Turnier-Squads zumindest die Altersregel einhalten. 

Unter dem Strich kann man sagen:

Wollen wir ernsthaft wirken und unter der Flagge von PCGH spielen, dann müssen wir uns auch an gewisse Regeln halten. So weh das auch tut.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

Für mich ist ja bisher die Frage ob wir überhaupt die Leute zusammen bringen die Lust auf einen Turniersquad haben. Denn bisher haben zwar viele gesagt dass sie mitmachen wollen beim Clan, aber letztendlich kommen dann höchstens 5, mich einbezogen, verschiedene Personen auf das TS und zocken, der Rest hat sich ja kaum gemeldet. Daher sollte man auch erstmal eine Trial Zeit einführen, un ggf. dann entscheiden ob wir an Turnieren etc. teilnehmen wollen, wenn wir eine feste Basis an Leuten haben die regelmäßig zocken. Squads werden ja ohnehin zur Übersichtlichkeit erstellt.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

@ .Mac

Mit TS hab ich so meine lieben Probleme.  Ich kann mit dem Programm einfach nix anfangen.^^
Bin da eher ein Freund von Skype^^ xD

Im Moment ist es eben nur der "harte Kern". Wir sind ja noch im Aufbau. Eile mit Weile, wie man so schön sagt. 

Zocken ist bei mir im Moment eher Nebensache. Der Aufbau und die Organisation ist für mich persönlich wichtiger. Zocken kann man später immer noch genug.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mit TS hab ich so meine lieben Probleme.  Ich kann mit dem Programm einfach nix anfangen.^^
> Bin da eher ein Freund von Skype^^ xD



 Kenn ich irgendwo her...



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es eben nur der "harte Kern". Wir sind ja noch im Aufbau. Eile mit Weile, wie man so schön sagt.


Ja, allerdings sollte man nicht für etwas planen, was derzeit in weite ferne rückt oder ganz unmöglich ist, da haben wir derzeit denke ich andere wichtigere Sachen, meine Meinung. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zocken ist bei mir im Moment eher Nebensache. Der Aufbau und die Organisation ist für mich persönlich wichtiger. Zocken kann man später immer noch genug.


Ist ja kein Problem, wenigstens beteiligst du dich ja an der Diskussion, was mir schon reichen tut.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> Ja, allerdings sollte man nicht für etwas planen, was derzeit in weite ferne rückt oder ganz unmöglich ist, da haben wir derzeit denke ich andere wichtigere Sachen, meine Meinung.


Da hast du völlig recht. Allerdings sollte man die Sache auch nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen. 

Im Grunde kommt es auf die Admins an. Die haben in diesen Dingen das letzte Wort. 



> Ist ja kein Problem, wenigstens beteiligst du dich ja an der Diskussion, was mir schon reichen tut.



Ich versuch halt mein bisschen Erfahrung von dem Sektor hier mit ein zu bringen. Meine wirklich aktiven Clan-Zeiten in World in Conflict sind vorbei. Aber in den Zeiten hab ich einiges gesehen und erlebt was hier sicher von nutzen sein kann.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich versuch halt mein bisschen Erfahrung von dem Sektor hier mit ein zu bringen. Meine wirklich aktiven Clan-Zeiten in World in Conflict sind vorbei. Aber in den Zeiten hab ich einiges gesehen und erlebt was hier sicher von nutzen sein kann.



Jop, denke davon gibt es einige hier, und deswegen hoffe ich auch dass wir das hier bisschen besser machen als 99% der Funclans. 
Naja, bin heute Abend wieder da, die Arbeit ruft!


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

Falls eine Altersbeschränkung eingeführt wird bin ich weg. Ist doch die Sache meiner Eltern ob ich BFBC2 zocke und nicht eure bzw. die eines Turnierveranstalters.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. März 2011)

Ja, da sstimmt wohl. Habe auch gar ncihts dagegen, sondern eher gegen die Alterbeschränkung. Es gibt nur einen folgenden Punkt, der sich an Leute unter 16 hier richtet: Diese Personen sind gerade bei SPielen wie BFBC2 die, die im TS nerven, Clanregeln brechen oder andere einfach so beleidigen. DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!! 

Alle anderen Clanmember, die meinetwegen auch erst 13 sind, aber mit anderen einen Taktikshooter spielen können wie Erwachsene, dann sind auch diese Willkommen! 

Ich bin schließlich auch nur ein Mensch und ich habe nichts gegen Jüngere, bloß man will ja auch im Clan das von Spielgefühl und Teamarbeit haben, wie man es sich dachte. Das macht schließlich einen guten Clan aus. Ich war schon in 2 verschiedenen Progamingclans. Beim 2. wurde ich sogar Co-Leader, meine Erfahrung im Bereich Clan ist also sehr ausgeprägt. Ich weiß was geht und was nicht, ich hoffe PCGHX wird wie auch die Zeitschrift PCGH seriös und einfach gut. Da wir ein Funclan sein werden ist natürlich das Obermotto: Play fair and have fun! 


MFG -MIRROR-


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Es geht mir auch beim Alter nicht um die Fun-Matches, sondern um die Tuniere und Ranglistenspiele. Dort sind die Regln nun mal anders. Junges Volk ist mir auch willkommen.  

Mehr wollte ich damit eigentlich nicht sagen...

Von einer generellen Altersbeschränkung halte ich auch absolut nichts!


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> die im TS nerven, Clanregeln brechen oder andere einfach so beleidigen. DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!


 
Sollte sowas vorkommen, kannst du dich ja bei den Verwalter des Clans melden, der wird sich dann da vermutlich drum kümmern. 
Ein gewisses Verhalten sollte man halt an den Tag bringen, egal wie alt oder jung man ist.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sollte sowas vorkommen, kannst du dich ja bei den Verwalter des Clans melden, der wird sich dann da vermutlich drum kümmern.
> Ein gewisses Verhalten sollte man halt an den Tag bringen, egal wie alt oder jung man ist.


 
Wenn es ausartet gibts halt Server-Verbot.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

Yep, ich selbst bin 14 und weiß, das Vorurteile gegen Leute meines Alters (Flamen etc.) berechtigt sind. Nur von vornherein als Kiddy abgestuft zu werden find ich unfair. Und an Turnieren will ich zB nicht teilnehmen, hab ich zumindest nicht in Planung. Nur mal mit mehr oder weniger bekannten Leuten ne Runde zocken  Und ja, Taktik ist für den Erfolg bei Bad Company 2 zB unabdingbar, vorallem eben für Clans. Meine Freunde spielen halt alle auf der Xbox, haben kein Geld für einen ordentlichen PC. Deswegen freu ich mich, auch mal auf'm PC mit netten Leuten zu spielen


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Das funktioniert wie im Forum, es gibt ne Verwarnung, wenn der Admin gut aufgelegt ist vielleicht noch eine zweite und dann ist Feierabend.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wie im Forum, es gibt ne Verwarnung, wenn der Admin gut aufgelegt ist vielleicht noch eine zweite und dann ist Feierabend.


 
Wenn der Admin gut aufgelegt ist .. das sind ja rosige Aussichten


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn der Admin gut aufgelegt ist .. das sind ja rosige Aussichten


 
Musst du halt hoffen, das er nicht seine Tage hat 



> Yep, ich selbst bin 14 und weiß, das Vorurteile gegen Leute meines Alters (Flamen etc.) berechtigt sind. Nur von vornherein als Kiddy abgestuft zu werden find ich unfair. Und an Turnieren will ich zB nicht teilnehmen, hab ich zumindest nicht in Planung. Nur mal mit mehr oder weniger bekannten Leuten ne Runde zocken  Und ja, Taktik ist für den Erfolg bei Bad Company 2 zB unabdingbar, vorallem eben für Clans. Meine Freunde spielen halt alle auf der Xbox, haben kein Geld für einen ordentlichen PC. Deswegen freu ich mich, auch mal auf'm PC mit netten Leuten zu spielen



Es gibt ja zum Glück auch Ausnahmen die wissen wie man sich benimmt!  
Freundliche Spieler sind immer Willkommen


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Ja so ist das Leben, hart und ungerecht. 
War auch eher etwas sarkastisch gemeint. Geht natürlich eher darum was vorgefallen ist wie dann entschieden wird.^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. März 2011)

@ Chaoz

Na dnan ist ja auch ok. habe bis jetzt bloß selten vernünftige 14-jährige getroffen. Vorurteile beeinflussen abe rnicht meine Offenheit solchen Spielern gegenüber, die mir versprechen nicht zu denen zu gehören.

Ahc und noch etwas: Auch ich rege mich mal im ts auf, ok das ist ist manchmal normal bei einem Epic fail oder einem cheater. Aber ich hab da schon kandidaten gehabt, die andauernd rumlabern, ncihtmal zum Spiel oder auch andauernd alle anderen beschimpfen und als Cheater hinstellen. 


Hoffentlich haben wir gute, faire, aktive Admins und Leader.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> @ Chaoz
> 
> Na dnan ist ja auch ok. habe bis jetzt bloß selten vernünftige 14-jährige getroffen.


Ich auch nicht xD


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

TS3 Server down? Ich komme jedenfalls nicht mehr ruff.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Ja, scheint offline zu sein.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

Jo, is Offline -__-


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Wer verwaltet den denn?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, Malte. Zumindest müsste der auf seinem Server laufen.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

Jo. Da laufen alle Server. Sind die CSS und DOD:S Server noch Online? Weil sonst ist der ganze Server abgenippelt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. März 2011)

Alle Server die Malte verwaltet sind down...

Das liegt wohl am Rechenzentrum. 
Ich werde ihm mal schreiben. 

Ich werde gleich für Ersatz sorgen, wenn alles klappt geht in 10mins ein TS2 Server online.


EDIT: 

TS2(!) Server ist online.

alpha.ts2.name:40744

Der Server ist aber nur vorübergehend, bis der TS3 Server wieder online ist.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

Ja, die restlichen Server sind auch offline...


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit BFBC2 Servern, oder MW2? Steht noch nicht, oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. März 2011)

Die sind kostenpflichtig.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind kostenpflichtig.



Nächstes Mal poste ich ohne Pokemon dabei zu zocken, dann denke ich vielleicht auch vorher nach >.<


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. März 2011)

Haha, du zockst Pokemon ?? Und dann BFBC2 ?! 

Ein BFBC2 Server wäre schon der Hammer ..


----------



## Papzt (24. März 2011)

Pokemon ist doch geil. Ich zock das auch noch 
Ein BC2 Server wäre ein Traum, das stimmt. Aber wir sollten erstmal allgemeine Sachen klären und zum laufen bringen, ehe wir uns an zahlungspflichtige Server ranmachen


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Pokemon is wirklich geil! Kenne einige die das noch Zocken. (Erwachsene)


----------



## Papzt (24. März 2011)

Ich ebenfalls....obwohl ich nicht dau zähle. Ich bin höchstens volljährig, aber nicht erwachsen. Aber egal das ist OT.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Ja, Volljährig = Erwachsen... Same!


----------



## Papzt (24. März 2011)

Nein, keinesfalls. Volljährigkeit != Erwachsen. Volljährig ist man mit 18, erwachsen wird man vielleicht nie


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Nein, keinesfalls. Volljährigkeit != Erwachsen. Volljährig ist man mit 18, erwachsen wird man vielleicht nie


 
Stimmt. Allerdings sind meine Freunde beides 
Aber nu wirds wirklich zu OT.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Pokemon rockt, mit jedem Alter!
Ja, in BFBC2 kann man sich gut abregen falls Pokemon mal wieder frustet 
Es wär ein Traum, mal einen PCGHX Server in der Favoliste zu haben. Aber davon sind wir noch entfernt, grundlegende Dinge müssen noch geregelt werden. Aber da erzähl ich euch nix neues glaub ich


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

> Es wär ein Traum, mal einen PCGHX Server in der Favoliste zu haben. Aber davon sind wir noch entfernt, grundlegende Dinge müssen noch geregelt werden. Aber da erzähl ich euch nix neues glaub ich


Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen. ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Zuerst sollten die Server mal wieder laufen...


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen. ^^



Genau ;D
Ich wollte mir eh mal 'n Headset besorgen, ich hol mir das Creative Fatality. Aber wenn wir das alles hinbekommen, und Server für alles haben (auch MW2, Minecraft, whatever) ist das awesome. Wollt ich nur mal angemerkt haben.


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

Guck mal bitte in den Sound Diskussionsthread und lass dich in Sachen Headset da beraten

Wenn du für wenig viel Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du natürlich das Creative kaufen. Wenn du aber lieber für gleichviel Geld wesentlich mehr bekommen möchtest, lass dich da beraten


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Lass ich mich da zu leicht von Amazon Rezensionen täuschen? :O  Danke für den Hinweis, werde den Thread mal aufsuchen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Lass ich mich da zu leicht von Amazon Rezensionen täuschen? :O  Danke für den Hinweis, werde den Thread mal aufsuchen.


 
Niemals nur auf sowas verlassen!!! Dafür haben wir hier im Forum die HiFi-Profis.


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

Ja. Viele Leute bei Amazon haben schlicht zu wenig Erfahrung. 

Nehm dich z.B. 
Du kaufst sie, und findest sie toll. Also 5 Punkte und netten Text. Ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben. Das ist vollkommen normal^^

Im Sound Diskussionsthread sind aber Leute, die wirklich Ahnung haben, und die werden dir schon das richtige empfehlen^^


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise! Jeder hat seine Spezialitäten, meine liegen nicht im Hi-Fi Bereich  Sorry das ich den OT losgetreten hab ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. März 2011)

So da Malte sich im Moment nicht melden kann aber die Server down sind, habe ich mal einen TS3 Server organisiert. 

An dieser Stelle sage ich Danke zu *berliner_bengel* der ihn uns zur Verfügung gestellt hat. 

Zugang: 

*88.84.141.74:4242*


----------



## ChaoZ (27. März 2011)

Zockt hier überhaupt noch wer aktiv MW2? Falls ja: TheChaoZ202 (Steam) ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. März 2011)

Ich hatte seit Release knapp ein jahr aktiv gezockt. In Clans gewesen, hatte auch alles usw.

Ich zock das nicht mehr. Habs nur installiert ^^

Ich steh jetzt mehr auf Battlefield (BFBC2 und hoffen auf BF3)


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Bei mir is es so: Ich war bis vor kurzem noch Xboxler (PC war halt zu teuer mit dem aufrüsten). Da auf der Xbox die Spiele sehr teuer sind, konnte ich mir davon nur die wirklichen Meisterwerke wie GTA IV, Final Fantasy XIII, Skate 2 usw. kaufen, eben nur Spiele bei denen ich sicher war das es sich lohnen konnte. Anfang des Jahres aber, wo feststand das in den nächsten Monaten Spiele wie Homefront, Crysis 2, Duke Nukem (vor der Verschiebung) und Portal 2 erscheinen, hab ich das ganze Weihnachtsgeld + Ersparnisse in neue Hardware gesteckt und kaufe mir nun die Keys für 20€ pro Spiel. Deswegen zocke ich jetzt auch erst BFBC2 und MW2 aktiv, da ich mir nun pro theoretischem Xbox Spiel 3 PC Games gönnen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit den Servern aus? Sind die immer noch down?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Ja, sind noch immer down.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. März 2011)

Jo der Malte scheint nirgends mehr erreichbar zu sein. 

Zuletzt online am 3.3.11 im Forum
Und in Steam hat er mich auch aus der Liste gelöscht...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Jo der Malte scheint nirgends mehr erreichbar zu sein.
> 
> Zuletzt online am 3.3.11 im Forum
> Und in Steam hat er mich auch aus der Liste gelöscht...


 
Ein Schelm ist, der jetzt böses denkt...
Der ist sicher jetzt in Urlaub!


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. März 2011)

> Der ist sicher jetzt in Urlaub!



Soll ihm das gegönnt sein


----------



## >ExX< (28. März 2011)

Klar, ich lösche auch bevor ich den Urlaub fahre alle Leute aus meiner Steam, ICQ und Facebook Liste


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Die Sache stinkt doch. Hat ihn den niemand in Facebook?


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2011)

Ich riech nichts 

Aber irgendwie scheint da was Faul (nicht Stinkend) zu sein. Die PCGH User aus den Freundeslisten schmeißen, wenn "zufällig" die Server ausfallen. 
Wenn ich mitbekomme, dass meine Server ausfallen sitze ich so lange daran bis sie wieder einwandfrei Funktionieren. Egal wann und wo!


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Er brauch einfach ein wenig Abstand von uns, ihr müsst das verstehen!

xD


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Und selbst wenn, is bald eine Woche offline..


----------



## nyso (28. März 2011)

Vergesst ihn einfach. In seiner Steamgroup ist er aktiv, er ist jetzt grade bei Steam online. Aber er hat uns offenbar aus seiner Friendslist gekickt, und anschreiben kann ich ihn auch nicht, hat er blockiert. Das in Kombination mit dem Ausfall der Server

Lasst uns den Vogel abhaken und uns ne Birne machen, wo wir einen neuen TS-Server herbekommen. Und bitte in hoher Quali, die Quali auf Maltes Server war unter aller Sau


----------



## Pagz (28. März 2011)

Hey
Ich war die letzten Wochen etwas inaktiv im Forum. Kann mir mal jemand kurz zusammenfassen, was so der Stand der Dinge mit dem PCGHX Clan, besonders in Hinsicht auf BC2 ist?
Wäre sehr nett, wer will kann mich auch in BC2 adden:
Paganizor123
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2011)

Naja. Teamspeak ist down. Daher wenig Kommunikation beim Zocken daher. Allerdings findet man mich immer mal wieder unter [PCGHX] Leandros in BC2 Aktiv Zocken (PCGHX is Clantag, Leandros is Addy )


----------



## Low (28. März 2011)

Besorgt euch einfach Skype ist eh beste


----------



## Pagz (28. März 2011)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## Leandros (28. März 2011)

Dann Addet mich. Addy: Leandros9999


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

nyso, die Quali kann man umstellen, die ist bei eineer neuen TS Installation nie besonders hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

Im PCGHX TS war Qualität auf Maximal gestellt.


----------



## nyso (29. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Im PCGHX TS war Qualität auf Maximal gestellt.


 
Nicht dein Ernst?

Skype ist also besser als TS auf Max, Fail


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2011)

Weiß einer wann die TS3 64Bit Version Final sein wird?
http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=newsarchive&ident=20101230


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

TS ist Müll... Das Programm taugt überhaupt nix. Selbst in meinem alten World in Conflict Clan haben wir Skype genommen.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dein Ernst?



Doch. CELT 52 kHz. Ich finde TS allerdings viel besser als Skype. Überwiegend liegt die Qualität an den Scheiß Headsets, man hört mit AKG's und Blue Yeti Mic keinen unterschied zwischen Skype und TS! 
Wenn wir wirklich was gutes zum Zocken wollen, dann besorg ich Ventrilo oder Mumble. Muss dann allerdings auch genutzt werden. 

PS: Bin kein Skype / Teamspeak Fanboy. Find beide net gut.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Celt is auch nicht das Beste. Ich hab immer das eine Stufe drunter (Irgendwas Ultra-Wideband oder so) auf Qualität 10 genutzt. Hatte da nie Probleme.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Fakt ist, das wir uns auf die TS-Server nicht verlassen können. Auf Dauer ist es einfach kein Zustand. 
Skype ist da nun mal eine gute Alternative.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Naja, wenn wir einen Server hätten der nicht dauernd offline ist.... 
Das Problem ist nicht TS sondern der Server.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2011)

Richtig!

Der Server von meinem Kumpel läuft ja auch 24/7 rund, ständig und stabil bei TS3.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Stimmt schon... Aber die Skype-Server halte ich für zuverlässiger als die TS-Server.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Braucht man aber wieder einen Account für.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Der kostenlos ist, und keine Wartung bzw. laufende Kosten verursacht.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich eher für Teamspeak, Skype bietet zuviel schnick-schnack und wirkt meiner Meinung nach überladen. Falls TS aber nicht funktioniert, is Skype 'ne gute Alternative.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

So Leute ich wiederhole mich nochmals..! 

Ich habe bereits einen neuen TS organisiert:  

88.84.141.74:4242


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja ist mit der Börse Werbung auch ned grade optimal.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

Ja aber für den Übergang reicht es ja...seid doch nicht so zimperlich immerhin kostet es nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Ich habs nicht vergessen.  Es ging mir nur um eine Alternative über die alle verfügen wenn´s doch mal Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Vertraue niemals einem Betrüger ... hab ich ja gesagt. Er hat genau das selbe durchgezogen wie vorher auch schon, nur noch krasser. Vergesst ihn. Der PCGHX Clan dürfte abermals gestorben sein.


----------



## nyso (29. März 2011)

Nein, ist er nicht.

Als ob wir die Nase bräuchten


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Naja, ich meine im Anbetracht der vielen Versuche und der vielen Fehlschläge ... wenn ihr es noch versuchen wollt, ists ja gut.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Vertraue niemals einem Betrüger ... hab ich ja gesagt. Er hat genau das selbe durchgezogen wie vorher auch schon, nur noch krasser. Vergesst ihn. Der PCGHX Clan dürfte abermals gestorben sein.


 

Betrüger? ZDF bitte... Und keine Anschuldigungen.


----------



## Miezekatze (29. März 2011)

Also ich spiel eig fast täglich mit Clan- Tag an meiner Loyalität happerts nicht


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Es hapert daran das niemand hier mal die Leitung übernimmt und Aufgaben verteilt. So komisch es klingt, we need a Fuhrer.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. März 2011)

Wozu brauchen wir denn unbedingt Admins als Funclan. Wir brauchen nur jemanden, der halt die Server bereitstellen kann, fertig. Ansonsten trifft man sich halt usw.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Ich rede ja nicht unbedingt von einem Admin. Jemand der einfach mal Aufgaben zuweist: Wer kümmert sich um TS, wer kann sich zur Not um Skype kümmern, wo liegen die Server und so weiter. Liegt ja noch größtenteils im Schatten, und so warm wie's grad ist kann das doch nicht sein


----------



## .Mac (29. März 2011)

Da stimm ich dir zu, für mich ist hier eh alles am schlafen, man schafft es ja anscheinend nicht mal sich im Vorstellungsthread vorzustellen, obwohl man Admin werden wollte... Und ich glaube auch kaum dass das übersehen wurde, darauf wurde mehrfach hingewiesen, und trotzdem macht es keiner, selbst wenn man aktiv hier sonst  mitredet. 

Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, wenn wir so weiter machen dann wird das in 2 Jahren nix mit einer ordentlichen Orga, denn das einzigste was bis jetzt funktioniert, ist das Übergangs(?)-Registrierungsformular...


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2011)

Ich kann den Part gerne übernehmen, wäre nicht der erste Clan.  
Müsst nur Ja sagen!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Naja, die scheinen wohl keine Lust haben sich da einzutragen, oder wissen nicht was sie reinschreiben sollen.
Ich persönlich hab mich da ganz bewusst (noch) nicht reingeschrieben.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimm ich dir zu, für mich ist hier eh alles am schlafen, [...]



Genau das ist es leider…

@ghostadmin
Aber man weiß, das du aktiv bist und wirklich versuchst den Clan zum laufen zu bringen.
@Leandros
Von mir aus ja, nur weiß ich nicht wer genau das denn jetzt entscheidet.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (29. März 2011)

gehen im Marktplatz nicht gerade kostenlose TS 3 server weg?


----------



## Pagz (29. März 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-pcghx-wieder-auferstehen-46.html#post2843222


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Betrüger? ZDF bitte... Und keine Anschuldigungen.


 
Das bedeutet, dass Malte uns schon einmal belogen und im Stich gelassen hat, daher Betrüger. Nun haben wir ihm vertraut und er hat das selbe wieder getan, WIEDER ohne Erklärung und alle aus seiner Freundesliste gekickt ... dolle Leistung.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja mag sein, sicherlich nicht die feine Art. Es bringt uns aber trotzdem nichts wenn wir uns jetzt drauf aufhängen und hier rumbrüllen was das nur für einer ist das er sowas macht.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. März 2011)

Bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht von ihm, vorallem weil er
es schonmal so gemacht hat.
Einer der Größten Probleme ist auch das wir keine Game
Server mehr haben. Dann wird wohl doch nichts aus einem
Minecraft Server


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mag sein, sicherlich nicht die feine Art. Es bringt uns aber trotzdem nichts wenn wir uns jetzt drauf aufhängen und hier rumbrüllen was das nur für einer ist das er sowas macht.



Genau. Dem jetzt hinterherzuweinen bringt nichts, ist ja zum Glück nicht so das ohne ihn garnix gehen würde.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. März 2011)

Du hast Recht wir müssen nach Vorne blicken und die 
Zukunft unseres Clans planen.
Wie schon gesagt:
Wenn jemand Game Server stellt bin ich gerne dazu
bereit Server für Source Engine Spiele und Minecraft
einzurichten.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja dann müssen wir ja nur noch einen finden des einen vServer oder sowas hat. Ich hab leider nur nen normalen Webspace.


----------



## nulchking (29. März 2011)

Wer mag kann ja gerne mal bei uns auf dem neuen TS vorbeischauen:

88.84.141.74:6970

wird momentan von berliner_bengel bereitgestellt mit einer momentanen kapazität von 32 Man(n) 
Wir sind eine relativ kleine Truppe und spielen verschiedene Spiele ( SC2, BC2, ....)

Finde die Aufteilung bei eurem ein bisschen mies und unsachgemäß, tut mir leid ist aber so


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Aha noch ein TS Server?


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Heute gibts die gratis.


----------



## nulchking (29. März 2011)

Jop 
Wir brauchten halt einen neuen nachdem Malte hmmm weg ist 

Da bot es sich halt an wieder einen gratis zu nehmen da wir mit Maltes Quali eigentlich ganz zufrieden waren, was zumindest die Geschwindigkeit angeht .
Und da ist halt berliner_bengel aufgetaucht 
Habe mir natürlich auch die "offieziellen" TS Server des Clans angeschaut aber die waren, nunja ziemlich billig in meinen Augen


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

@nulchiking

Ich will deinen Server ja nicht schlecht machen, aber ich habe glaube ich schon am Samstag einen von berliner_bengel für den Clan bekommen. 
Siehe Info Thread.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Unser offizieller TS Server ist derzeit offline.


----------



## nulchking (29. März 2011)

Jop aber schau dir mal die Aufteilungen an, ich möchte mich auch gar nicht in den vordergrund drängen da hier es aber nicht so gut wie weiter geht und wir eh ein paar Mann sind die daddeln dacht ich mir ich könnt euch vielleicht eine Alternative bieten


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

Deswegen habe ich ja den kostenlosen TS von berliner_bengel zu unserem offiziellen gemacht.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Welche Aufteilung? Welche meinst du und welche sieht deiner Meinung nach besser aus. 

Wie auch immer, zum bloggen scheint Malte fit genug zu sein: malte-germany.de


----------



## nulchking (29. März 2011)

Naja bei euch steht immer nur BCC, 1 und sowas.
Wir haben auf unserem TS eine in meinen Augen vernünftige Aufteilung von Channels/Subchannels etc.
Ich möchte jetzt auch kein großes Tatam veranstalten, es war halt nur mal eine Idee von mir zusammen zu zocken anstatt immer hin und her


----------



## Miezekatze (29. März 2011)

Ich spiel nur CS:S bei dem Rest muss ich bis jetzt passen^^


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Added mich bei Steam falls ihr BFBC2 oder MW2 spielt: thechaoz202


----------



## TankCommander (29. März 2011)

Ich spiel BFBC2! 

Nick: John Brennick


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja den kostenlosen TS von berliner_bengel zu unserem offiziellen gemacht.


 
Ja das ist schön und gut, allerdings solltet ihr den Server-Banner schleunigst rausnehmen! Das Logo darf nicht so einfach dafür verwendet werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

Richtig. Ich habe doch schon oft betont, dass ohne das offizielle Einverständnis irgendeiner verantwortlichen Person keine Logos von Computec verwendet werden dürfen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

Den Banner habe ich nicht mal rein getan das hat wohl der Admin gemacht. 

Die Channles werden natürlich noch ordentlich aufgeteilt. 

Wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich bei mir melden, im TS.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Naja wichtiger als eine Aufteilung ist das mit dem Banner. Wir haben dafür keine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis und berliner glaube ich mal auch nicht, die rücken das nicht einfach so raus. 

Und wenn das geklärt ist, siehe dein Profil.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2011)

@Chaoz: Ich hab dich bei BC 2 nicht finden können unter  "thechaoz202"


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2011)

Ja aber Leute beschwert euch nicht bei mir wegen dem Banner, ich habe den nicht eingefügt, bzw. habe ich ihn gerade gelöscht.

@ghost hast du ein Mikro? 
Wenn nicht, kannst ja trotzdem mal deinen AFK Modus im TS abschalten


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Bei Steam heiße ich thechaoz202
Bei BFBC2 einfach nur TheChaoZ


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja hirschi hab ich eben gemerkt, hab vergessen das TS noch läuft.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja sorry ich weiß, böses Doppelpost... 
Wenns ein Mod sieht soll er obigen Post löschen.

Aber, was für Channel wünscht ihr euch überhaupt am TS?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Noooin! Doppelpost, erhänget ihn! 

Ich hab zwar keine "Erfahrung" mit TS, aber es sollte einen Allgemeinen Channel geben, auf dem man dann ganz normal reden kann. Und noch weitere für die 3-5 meistgespielten Games, zB CS:S oder BFBC2.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. März 2011)

Ja schreibt bis morgen einfach auf für welche Games und was ihr euch sonst noch so vorstellen könnt, dann erstelle ich die Channel morgen am Morgen.


----------



## nyso (30. März 2011)

Also Crysis 2, BCBC2, CSS, CS1.6 denke ich mindestens. Kp was die anderen noch so alles wollen^^


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2011)

Nen Labern Channel fehlt noch, Ghosty ;D


----------



## Miezekatze (30. März 2011)

Ich bin auch für CS:S und CS 1.6 
Hat jemand Lust heut abend zu zocken?!


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. März 2011)

Solange ein BFBC2 und ein Laberchannel dabei ist, bin ich zufrieden ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2011)

Ja ich erstell dann weitere Channel heute Abend, in der Schule kann ich nicht mit TS verbinden.

Labern kann man übrigens auch im Standardchannel, das muss man nicht trennen.


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2011)

Find es besser Labern und Standard Channel zu trennen. 

Bin Heute Abend auch wieder da.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2011)

Naja vielleicht erstelle ich einen Unterchannel im Standardchannel. Wie gesagt, erst heute Abend, übern Schul-Proxy geht TS nicht.


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2011)

WTF! Die Schule blockiert Verbindungen? 
Hacken!


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2011)

Geht nicht, in TS kann man keinen Proxy einstellen.

Edit: Ich hab mal alle genannten Channel erstellt, könnt noch weitere Vorschläge posten.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. März 2011)

Wie ist denn jetzt die IP vom richtigen PCGHX TS-Server? So langsam blick ich nicht mehr durch


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2011)

Steht im Info-Thread, oder einfach 88.84.141.74:4242


----------



## ChaoZ (30. März 2011)

Ah, stimmt. Danke ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

btw: Ist es normal das man sich einsam fühlt wenn man um 3:00 morgens Singleplayer zockt? Oo Um die Uhrzeit kann ich nur Mp spielen ^^


----------



## Pagz (31. März 2011)

Ich würde mich mal allgemein fragen, ob ich um 3 Uhr morgens nichts besseres zu tun habe, als SP zu zocken^^


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Ne, Freitag Nacht nicht xD


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

So leute, ich und Davin haben heute schon jemanden gesehen der den PCGHX Tag kennt^^
Er kauft sich wohl öfters die PCGH Print, und meinte so dass PCGH total cool wär^^

Und der Clan Crycorps möchte gerne Partnerclan von uns sein 
P.S.: Die haben nen eigenen Server ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Crycorps? Noch nie gehört... Server für welches Spiel?


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

für BC 2^^


----------



## Bene11660 (31. März 2011)

Das ist mir auch letztens passiert. Ich war im CSS unterwegs und da fragt mich einer:


> Hey, bist du der Bene11660 aus dem PCGHX? Ich hab dein Tagebuch gelesen. Klasse Pc.


Da merkt man schon wie bekannt PCGH ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

Die sollen nicht quatschen, die sollen in unseren Clan kommen.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

Könnt euch ja mal die Website von denen  anschauen.
crycorps.eu
die Website besteht glaub ich erst seit heute, Clan gibts aber schon länger.


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2011)

Ihr sollt mal aufen TS kommen


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

Jo die Page von denen hab ich mir vorhin noch mal angeschaut. Wir kommen bei dem Thema ja nicht wirklich in Fahrt. *hust*


----------



## b14ckj4ck (31. März 2011)

Hey
ich hätte auch Lust mit euch zu spielen.
Würde auch, sofern nötig/möglich, gerne eine Aufgabe übernehmen.
Lasst mich dann einfach wissen, was ich tun kann..

falls mich jemand adden will


Spoiler



Steam: 20olli08
BFBC2: b14ckj4ck
Crysis 2: b14ckj4ck


 
mfg b14ckj4ck

Edit: darf den Tag einfach so verwenden?


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

Sorry, was is denn da?
Ich bekomme mein Headset leider erst morgen, oder übermorgen


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

Auf TS ist Lean und wartet auf Gesellschaft (Und ich ghoste im Keller rum).


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

Wer ist Lean?


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2011)

Ich ... phhh -__-


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wer ist Lean?


 
Der war echt gut!!


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2011)

Achso, Lean = Leandros 
Ich wusste es vorher ehrlich nciht


----------



## Leandros (31. März 2011)

Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Pagz (31. März 2011)

Falls es den Clan irgentwann mal wirkclich gibt, wird es dann auch sowas wie Clan Wars geben?


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Oh man wir kommen echt nicht in die Gänge :/


----------



## CyberLotus (31. März 2011)

Aber was willste ändern?!


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

Naja, ich denke, wir brauchen eine fixe To-Do List. Ohne wird da am Anfang über kurz oder lang nix gehen, da keiner weiß was noch gemacht werden sollte und was bereits erledigt ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was willste ändern?!



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich nichts tun. Ich bin ja nur ein Vierzehnjähriger  Scherz bei Seite, ich kann ein paar Leute für den Clan anwerben, falls das erwünscht ist.
@ghost Okay, was brauchen wir alles? Ist der TS-Server jetzt fix oder wieder nur "übergangsweise"?


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

Dabei gibt es nur zwei Bedingungen^^

Erstens die Anmeldung bei PCGHX, und zweitens, nicht cheaten!


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei gibt es nur zwei Bedingungen^^
> 
> Erstens die Anmeldung bei PCGHX, und zweitens, nicht cheaten!



Wir sind doch Leute gehobenen Standarts, eine ausführliche Bewerbung samt Kontodaten und erniedrigenden Aufnahmeritualen ist Pflicht!

Ne, erstmal so viele wie möglich reinbekommen, das im TS mal was los ist ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es nur zwei Bedingungen^^
> 
> Erstens die Anmeldung bei PCGHX, und zweitens, nicht cheaten!


 
Also das eine Anmeldung Pflicht ist, hat keiner festgelegt, außer du meinst im PCGHX Forum, anders wird wohl nicht gehn. 

@Chaos
Ist jetzt wohl fix, denke ich mal.


----------



## nyso (31. März 2011)

PCGHX IST das Forum

Wir sind der PCGHX-Clan, nicht PCGHX


----------



## mmayr (1. April 2011)

Spielt ihr schon?
Wie finde ich eure Server?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

Wir haben zur Zeit keine eigenen Server. 
Also beschränkt sich das auf anderen Servern gemeinsam mit anderen Membern von hier spielen.


----------



## .Mac (1. April 2011)

Bin übrigens die nächste Zeit nicht oft im TS, gerade hart am Umbau des PC´s, dat dauert noch, hoffe aber das ich nächste Woche wieder b(e)reit zum zocken bin.


----------



## mmayr (1. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wir haben zur Zeit keine eigenen Server.
> Also beschränkt sich das auf anderen Servern gemeinsam mit anderen Membern von hier spielen.


 
Wie finde ich diese Server? 
Mein SteamName: mmayr


----------



## ChaoZ (1. April 2011)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Wie finde ich diese Server?
> Mein SteamName: mmayr



Je nachdem, wo Platz ist. Such dir jemanden, der mit dir zockt, vereinbare einen Server und los geht's


----------



## pc-jedi (4. April 2011)

Mir ist gerade so aufgefallen das man bei Crysis 2 nur einen 4stelligen Clan-Tag angeben kann. Soll man dann nur PCGH nehmen?


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2011)

Also ich bin mit PCGH unterwegs


----------



## pc-jedi (4. April 2011)

Gut ich jetzt auch


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

-Webdesign aussuchen und realisieren
Wer erklärt sich bereit, diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen und auch in nächster Zeit Ergebnisse liefern zu können?
-Welche Domain nehmen wir?
Ich wär für pcghx-gaming.de/com/org
-Server!
Stehen in Aussicht, sobald wir zu Ergebnissen kommen

Lasst den PCGHX nicht sterben!


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

- Website Design steht nicht fest. Entweder das, mehr oder minder schöne, von Ghostadmin oder wir setzen uns mal mit .Mac zusammen und Brainstormen ne runder und er Designt ein schönes. Er hats druff 

- Domain können wir noch nicht sagen, sind noch auf Thilos Antwort wegen dem Namen angewiesen. Oder kam die Bereits?

- Server. Schwierig. Wir bräuchten einen VServer (Root) um die Dedicated Server irgendwo zu Hosten. VServer kosten einen haufen Geld. Müssten einen / mehrere Sponsor finden.

*
Lasst den PCGHX Clan nicht Sterben!*


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Die Domain ist eigentlich schon fixiert. pcghx-gaming.de
Aber, es ist noch immer nicht klar ob wir pcghx im Namen der Domain überhaupt haben dürfen.

Und sehr lustig @ lean..
Du könntest ja auch was besseres posten als hässlich... Entweder anständige Kritik oder gar keine.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

@ ChaoZ: Schau dich mal im Forum etwas geanuer um!

Edit: Zu langsam!


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

Ich hab mich umgeschaut, doch schien das alles so "Hmm.. ja is gut.." Nix wirklich festes. 

Aber das die Domain steht, ist gut.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und sehr lustig @ lean..
> Du könntest ja auch was besseres posten als hässlich... Entweder anständige Kritik oder gar keine.


 
Ich find das ganz und gar nicht Lustig. Ich habe des öfteren Kritik an deinem Entwurf geübt und jedes mal gesagt was mir nicht gefällt. Sie ist immer Konstruktiv gewesen. Ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angreifen und es ist nur meine Meinung. Jedoch stehe ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da. Hässlich habe ich außerdem nicht gesagt. Ich zitiere: "mehr oder minder schöne". (Verweis: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-pcghx-wieder-auferstehen-56.html#post2865443)


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Hässlich hast du im anderen Thread geschrieben. 
Du kannst gewisse Sachen ja ruhig "hässlich" finden, aber dann solltest du wenigstens dazu schreiben was deiner Meinung nach weniger "hässlich" wäre. (Was anderes ist kein gutes Beispiel. )


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Domain scheint aber auch noch nicht ganz klar zu sein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/143924-domain-fuer-die-pcghx-clan-website.html


----------



## ghostadmin (5. April 2011)

Naja, soweit ich weiß ging die Umfrage 50/50 aus. Da die Mehrheit der Admins für gaming war, heißt das für mich, Admins entscheiden, gaming gewinnt.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, soweit ich weiß ging die Umfrage 50/50 aus. Da die Mehrheit der Admins für gaming war, heißt das für mich, Admins entscheiden, gaming gewinnt.



Bingo...


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2011)

Kann mir einer das PW vom Server mal sagen xD komme net mehr rein


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2011)

Welcher Server?
Wir ham zur Zeit nur einen TS Server und der hat kein Passwort.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2011)

??? wiso komm ich denn nicht ihn den ts3 Server? ist der down?


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Der bisher offizielle TS ist down, keiner weiß wieso.

Aktuell ist es der hier: 88.84.141.74:4242


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2011)

Das ist der offizielle.


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

Inzwischen

Der erste offizielle ist ja down^^


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2011)

Achso....das sollte dann aber auch auf dem ersten Post stehen damit es jeder weis.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. April 2011)

Dafür gibt es ja den Info Thread...ganz oben angepinnt.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2011)

Aber wer wie ich diesen nicht immer benutzt.


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

Bin ich der erste dem auffällt, dass der TS-Server down ist?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. April 2011)

Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe...



> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Morgen ist es (leider) schon soweit das ich ein Container Umzug vornehmen muss.
> ...


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

Lol, genau da wo ich ihn mal brauch


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2011)

Sorry, das ich für Verwirrung sorge, aber es gibt wieder eine neue TS IP...

178.254.6.225:2599


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Ist aber der gleiche Server?


----------



## Lan_Party (13. April 2011)

Wiso gibt es denn zz Probleme?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Na jetzt solls ja keine mehr geben, aber mir ist auch nicht klar welche es gab, der TS war eigentlich immer online. 

Hmm, scheint wieder off zu sein.


----------



## Warlock54 (13. April 2011)

jaaa TS ist wieder off..


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2011)

phenom.name:2599

Ich traue es mir ja fast nicht zu sagen, aber es gibt schon wieder einen neuen TS. 
Der läuft jetzt dann auch angeblich ohne Probleme. 


*EDIT: Entwarnung der Server hat sich gerade wieder verabschiedet.*


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Gibts den nicht mit einer fixen IP, so sieht das eher etwas  aus. 
Und wieso wurde der alte nicht gelassen?! Der hat doch ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Tante Edith sagt: Dann nimm den Nächsten ran.


----------



## Warlock54 (13. April 2011)

Jo also ich wär auch mal für einen fixxen Server Weil wenn mal ein fest etablierter Server eröffnet wird, joinen sicher auch viel mehr Member den Server...so weiß fast kein PCGH-Member, wie man den Server vom Forum joint, da er sich ständig ändert bzw. nicht läuft. hoffe, das bald ein gescheiter Server errichtet wird. mfG und thx


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Langsam wirds echt traurig.
Noch immer keine Page in sicht, ständig Probleme mit dem TS.....

Meint ihr nicht, wir sollen da langsam mal ausm Knick kommen?


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2011)

Ich bin aufjedenfall raus. Mir wird das hier zu Blöd. Wünsch euch noch viel Spass.


----------



## Warlock54 (13. April 2011)

Also ich wär dabei...


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Langsam wirds echt traurig.
> Noch immer keine Page in sicht, ständig Probleme mit dem TS.....
> 
> Meint ihr nicht, wir sollen da langsam mal ausm Knick kommen?


 
Ja was das mit dem TS soll weiß ich auch nicht, der alte hat ja ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Das mit der Page is halt so ne Sache, solange ich kein offizielles OK habe...


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Steht denn die Seite ansonsten schon?

Man könnte ja alles fertig machen, und sobald es das OK gibt, die Seite online stellen.

Oder auch erstmal ein xbeliebiges Theme, und das PCGH-Theme schon fertig machen. Das wird dann bei erfolgter Erlaubnis hochgeladen und aktiviert.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Naja, siehe Ideensammlung Clan-Website irgendwo am Ende.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2011)

Zum TS nochmal...

Es scheint jetzt wieder alles zu laufen, jedoch werde ich bis Morgen warten, und dann die versch. Channel erstellen, bzw. ghostadmin, wenn er Lust hat. 

Es wurde übrigens von Microsoft auf Linux umgestellt, deswegen die Komplikationen.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, siehe Ideensammlung Clan-Website irgendwo am Ende.


 
Du bist NIE auf meine Vorschläge Design Technisch eingegangen.  Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Mach du nur so weiter wie bisher, dann wird das niemehr was hier.

PS: Hiermit ziehe ich mich Offiziell aus dem "Clan" zurück. Könnt mich anschreiben wenn Ghostadmin nichts mehr zusagen hat, dann komm ich vllt wieder.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Zum TS nochmal...



Und die IP ist jetzt wieder dieses phenom Dingens?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2011)

Ne das war die 178.254.6.225:2599


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Aiaiai, wie verwirrend.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. April 2011)

So wie es scheint, ist der TS Server wieder stabil und Clan tauglich.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. April 2011)

Die Domain für die Page habe ich heute geordert, wird also nächste Woche verfügbar sein.


----------



## ChaoZ (15. April 2011)

Sehr schön  Also haben wir bald ein "Zuhause" xD


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. April 2011)

Schön, dass das mit der Seite hinhaut. 

Ich will den Brei jetzt nicht zu heiß machen, aber wenn alles klappt, gibt es bald wieder einen Counterstrike Server. 
Aber ich kann nichts garantieren.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Das wäre natürlich geil, auch wenn ich selbst kein CS Spiele. Auch wenn es nicht klappt: Es wär doch cool wenn wir einen Platz hätten, wo wir uns einfach so mal zum zocken verabreden könnten. Dieser Platz wird unsere Seite.


----------



## Bene11660 (20. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ist ja leider ziemlich durcheinander geworden aber ich bleibe den PCGHX-Clan weiter treu.
Wie siehts jetzt mit dem Css Server aus? Steht schon etwas fest oder heißt es: Warten und Tee trinken ?
Fürs einrichten von Servern stelle ich mich wie schon erwähnt gern bereit.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2011)

Schön das du noch dabei bist, sehr viele sind wir ja nicht. Aber wenn die Page etc steht, werden sicher viele dazu kommen. Zu den Servern muss Ghost mal antworten


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Wieso ich? 

Hirschi hat eventuell was mit den CSS Servern am laufen, wenn es was neues dazu gibt, werdet ihr es sicherlich erfahren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

Jaja Leute alles mit der Ruhe. 

Ich stehe im Kontakt mit berliner_bengel.
Ich werde ihn heute nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen.


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an! Wenn der Clan nachher wirklich laeuft hätte ich auch Interesse, da mein jetziger Clan doch ziemlich inaktiv geworden ist.


----------



## Papzt (21. April 2011)

Ich würd ja auch was beisteuern, aber alles was ich machen könnte ist eh schon vertreten TS-Server gibts schon und um ne HP kbrauch ich mich auch nicht mehr kümmern...naja abwarten was noch für Aufgaben anfallen


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

*So freunde, 

jetzt gibt es wieder einen CSS Server, aber ihr solltet beachten, dass wir den auch regelmäßig benutzten. 

IP: 178.254.6.225:27050*

An dieser Stelle nochmal DANKE an berliner_bengel!


----------



## python7960 (21. April 2011)

Hi all, wie kann ich zum pcgh clan beitreten? Zocke cod bo, bfbc2, bf2,moh.


----------



## CyberLotus (21. April 2011)

Ja kannst du


----------



## ChaoZ (21. April 2011)

Einfach von Zeit zu Zeit im TS sein. Bald haben wir auch unsere eigene Website, da musst du dann angemeldet sein.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> *So freunde,
> 
> jetzt gibt es wieder einen CSS Server, aber ihr solltet beachten, dass wir den auch regelmäßig benutzten.
> 
> ...


 
Psst. Der Server antwortet nicht. Psst.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

Richtig weil er editiert wird. 
Wie lang das noch dauert weiß ich nicht. Muss ich mal den Admin fragen.


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Hey cool dann freu ich mich auf ein paar witzige Runden auf dem Pub


----------



## nyso (21. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Richtig weil er editiert wird.
> Wie lang das noch dauert weiß ich nicht. Muss ich mal den Admin fragen.
> 
> Bist du eigentlich nur zum Meckern hier? - Ich hätte gedacht, dass du ausgetreten bist


 
Was hat das mit meckern zu tun?
Die Kritik an der Page ist mehr als berechtigt, und den Hinweis das der Server grad down ist würde ich nicht als meckern bezeichnen


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Richtig weil er editiert wird.
> Wie lang das noch dauert weiß ich nicht. Muss ich mal den Admin fragen.
> 
> Bist du eigentlich nur zum Meckern hier? - Ich hätte gedacht, dass du ausgetreten bist


 
Nö. Habe nen Server für ne Nette Runde CS:S gesucht und gedacht schauste mal auf den PCGH Server. Raus aus dem Clan gedöns bin ich sowieso. Aber hauptsächlich wegen einer bestimmten Person.


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Habe nen Server für ne Nette Runde CS:S gesucht und gedacht schauste mal auf den PCGH Server. Raus aus dem Clan gedöns bin ich sowieso. Aber hauptsächlich wegen einer bestimmten Person.



Ist gut du brauchst nicht immer so gegen Ghostadmin hetzen bzw. sticheln. Wir sind doch alle Freunde


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

Gut dann nehme ich das mit dem Meckern zurück


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach von Zeit zu Zeit im TS sein. Bald haben wir auch unsere eigene Website, da musst du dann angemeldet sein.
> 
> Kostet das was? (Server gebüren)
> Kenne mich sehr Schlecht mit TS. aus!


----------



## nyso (22. April 2011)

Ne, kostet nix. TS ist auch simpel, einfach die IP eingeben, der Rest passiert mehr oder weniger von alleine^^ Du siehst dann alle Channels des TS-Servers, und ob gerade jemand da ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2011)

Für dich kostet es nix.


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, kostet nix. TS ist auch simpel, einfach die IP eingeben, der Rest passiert mehr oder weniger von alleine^^ Du siehst dann alle Channels des TS-Servers, und ob gerade jemand da ist.
> So was wie IP Nickname Schafe ich, lol aber zwischen Kanäle schalten Zb. In bfbc2 fail


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

Bin dann 100 pro dabei


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2011)

Einfach einen Doppelklick auf den gewünschten Channel.


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach einen Doppelklick auf den gewünschten Channel.
> Funzt das in Bad company 2 in game?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. April 2011)

Du meinst während des Spiels den Channel wechseln?
Ja. Entweder minimierst du das Spiel, oder du legst dir einen Shortcut für einen Channel vor oder zurück an. Du kannst dir auch für jeden Channel am Server einen eigenen Hotkey erstellen.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

@Python
Schau dir das mit dem zitieren nochmal an, du schreibst immer in's jeweilige Zitat rein ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

Der CSS Server läuft übrigens wieder.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Gut. Ich selbst Spiele kein CS, hoffe aber das der gut benutzt wird. 

Wir bräuchten mal 'ne Mitgliederliste. Aber da wäre es besser zu warten bis man unsere Seite erreichen kann und da eine Mitgliederliste einzurichten, oder?


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst während des Spiels den Channel wechseln?
> Ja. Entweder minimierst du das Spiel, oder du legst dir einen Shortcut für einen Channel vor oder zurück an. Du kannst dir auch für jeden Channel am Server einen eigenen Hotkey erstellen.


Ja genau das will ich machen!
Muss genauer TS unter die Lippe nehmen.thx



			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> @Python
> Schau dir das mit dem zitieren nochmal an, du schreibst immer in's jeweilige Zitat rein ^^


Sory  schreibe von mein hd 2 @ Android + pcgh app. Komme noch nicht so richtig klar  aber bald


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

He he zufällig geklappt.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Ich bin auch mit der App hier, aber iOS4 ^^ Einfach unter das "Quote" tippen, da hört das Zitat nämlich auf. 
Schön das du den Weg hierhin gefunden hast.


----------



## Bene11660 (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
War grad mal im CSS Server drinn und: Ping ist gut nur ab und zu mini Lags. Um den Server Interressanter
zu machen würde ich jetzt Plugins wie BBank und ShowDamage vorschlagen. Ausserdem wäre
Mani Admin Plugin ganz nett . Ist das machbar und soll ich falls es zustande kommt dabei helfen ?


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Ich hab den Link zum Unterforum hier mal in meine Signatur gepackt - wenn ihr möchtet das ein paar mehr Leute den Weg hierher finden könnt ihr das ja auch machen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

@Bene

Du kannst uns ja mal erklären was das für Plugins sind. (Das Mani Plugin kenne ich aber die anderen?)

@ Chaoz 

Das mache ich wenn die Webseite steht


----------



## python7960 (22. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch mit der App hier, aber iOS4 ^^ Einfach unter das "Quote" tippen, da hört das Zitat nämlich auf.
> Schön das du den Weg hierhin gefunden hast.



Jo,dies mall genau so habe ich gemacht! 
N1 Forum!


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Bene
> Du kannst uns ja mal erklären was das für Plugins sind. (Das Mani Plugin kenne ich aber die anderen?)


 
BBank kenn ich nicht, aber ShowDamage zeigt den Schaden an den du deinem Gegner zugefügt hast. (z.B durch den Schuss einer Scout in die Brust "-58")


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

Das wäre recht praktisch. 

Was ich auch noch gut finden würde, wäre ein Autokick Plugin, wenn der Ping bspw. die 100ms Marke überschreitet.


----------



## .Mac (22. April 2011)

BBank ist denke ich einfach ein Konto-Plugin wo man Geld einzahlen kann / abheben kann - jedenfalls kann ich mir darunter nix anderes vorstellen.


----------



## Bene11660 (22. April 2011)

Genau es ist wie ein Konto. Aber der Vorteil von BBank
ist, dass man auch Kredide aufnehmen kann und das
man es auch mit der Konsole aufrufen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Heute so gegen 19 ein kleines Clan treffen, wo wir einige Sachen besprechen. Wär schön wenn ihr um die Zeit im TS wärt 
TS IP: *178.254.6.225:2599
*


----------



## Bene11660 (22. April 2011)

Ok ich glaub ich hab Zeit


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

Ich hab auch Zeit, aber u.U. erst später.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Okay, ich komme ein bisschen später da unsere Familie sich (m)einen PC teilt und mein Vater gerade dran ist...


----------



## HAWX (22. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre recht praktisch.
> 
> Was ich auch noch gut finden würde, wäre ein Autokick Plugin, wenn der Ping bspw. die 100ms Marke überschreitet.



Bitte nicht! Ich hab ab und zu naemlich Pingschwankungen...

Btw: Quakesounds waeren ganz cool!


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

Dann bekommst du einen Ping Mod von mir, was natürlich das Autokick Addon sinnlos macht


----------



## HAWX (23. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bekommst du einen Ping Mod von mir, was natürlich das Autokick Addon sinnlos macht



Einen Ping Mod? Was ist das denn?


----------



## Bene11660 (23. April 2011)

Das regelt alles Mani Admin Plugin wenn man es richtig konfiguriert. Ausserdem kann Mani natürlich auch
Quakesounds. Ein Erkennungslied des PCGHX-Clans wenn man auf den Server joint wäre Hammer !!
Soll ich eins komponieren ?

@HAWX: Ich glaube das ist ein Mod der dein Ping fälscht damit du nicht geckikt wirst.


----------



## HAWX (23. April 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX: Ich glaube das ist ein Mod der dein Ping fälscht damit du nicht geckikt wirst.



Klingt einleuchtend!

Wir koennten ja mal heute Abend oder so alle zusammen ne Runde CSS daddeln auf Server dann lernt man sich mal besser kennen. Mit dir hab ich ja schon mal ein Pcw gespielt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Einen Ping Mod? Was ist das denn?



Das setzt deinen Ping dauerhaft auf 5ms.



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Das regelt alles Mani Admin Plugin wenn man es richtig konfiguriert. Ausserdem kann Mani natürlich auch
> Quakesounds. Ein Erkennungslied des PCGHX-Clans wenn man auf den Server joint wäre Hammer !!
> Soll ich eins komponieren ?
> 
> @HAWX: Ich glaube das ist ein Mod der dein Ping fälscht damit du nicht geckikt wirst.


 
Mir was komponierst du?



HAWX schrieb:


> Klingt einleuchtend!
> 
> Wir koennten ja mal heute Abend oder so alle zusammen ne Runde CSS daddeln auf Server dann lernt man sich mal besser kennen. Mit dir hab ich ja schon mal ein Pcw gespielt.


 
Ja heut Abend hätte ich auch Lust aber ich kann wohl erst so ab 23 Uhr - vielleicht auch früher.


----------



## Bene11660 (23. April 2011)

Ich komponiere mit Friuty Loops Hands up, Dance und Hardstyle


----------



## ChaoZ (23. April 2011)

Me wantz Dubstep 
Nö, is mir egal, ich spiele ja kein CS.


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2011)

Heavy Metal!


----------



## nyso (23. April 2011)

YouTube - Nickelback~Burn it to the ground(Lyrics)

Oder eben das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ku6gagYh80


----------



## HAWX (23. April 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komponiere mit Friuty Loops Hands up, Dance und Hardstyle



Dann kannst du dein Ergebnis ja mal bei Youtube uppen.

@all schaut mal in Spieleforum unter Counterstrike in den Fred den Berliner Bengel eroeffnet hat. Er hat noch einige Fragen und ich hab da mal meine Meinung geaussert.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. April 2011)

wegen join melodie, könnte man eventuell auch die melodie von pcgh nehmen. müsste man da halt erst wieder anfragen. 

YouTube - PCGH Uncut - Folge 1: Die geheime AMD-Grafikkarte


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

So Leute wiedermal ein neuer TS:

88.84.141.74:2599

Und die Webseite ist auch online. 

Der CSS Server geht, wenn alles so hinhaut wie ich mir das vorstelle heute noch online. Ist aber nicht sicher. 


Des Weiteren besteht ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, auf einen BBC2 Server. (kann was werden, kann aber auch in die Hose gehen)


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2011)

Die TS Server verrecken wohl oft was? Sind die alten Channels noch vorhanden oder sind sie auch wieder weg?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. April 2011)

So, Seite ist da, TS gewechselt und Aussicht auf einen BFBC2 Server. Auch wenn ich da ehrlich gesagt kaum Hoffnung drin habe, wär es richtig cool.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die TS Server verrecken wohl oft was? Sind die alten Channels noch vorhanden oder sind sie auch wieder weg?



Schau nach


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2011)

In der Schule kann ich kein TS installieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

Alles noch da...fragt sich nur wie lange.


----------



## >ExX< (29. April 2011)

moin Leute, also die Seite ist schon gut 
vielleicht ein bisschen heller gestalten, bischen zu viel schwarz^^


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Kommt irgendwo auf der PCGHX Seite gelb vor? Nein, nur im Logo.
Kommt hier schwarz vor? Nein, alles in grau gehalten, bis auf kleine Details.

etc etc etc

Sind mac, Leandros und ich die einzigen mit Geschmack und einem Auge für gutes Design hier? Ich will es nicht hoffen!


----------



## >ExX< (29. April 2011)

Hab jetzt den Stil Light 0.1 ausgewählt, gefällt mir besser


----------



## Low (29. April 2011)

Edit...fu*k falscher TAB bitte löschen


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

So es gibt weitere Neuigkeiten...

Falls Interesse besteht, kann auch ein Homfront und Crysis 2 Server erstellt werden.
Aber leider erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche - wie auch der CSS Server. 

Das verschiebt sich leider alles ein wenig nach hinten, da berliner_bengel übers WE nicht erreichbar ist. 


Zur Webseiten Diskussion möchte ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen, nur dass ich enttäuscht bin, wie sich manche User hier gegen einen bestimmten 
hier unfreundlich verhalten . Nur weil er Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. noch nicht umgesetzt hat.
Dann möchte ich sagen, dass sich ghostadmin wirklich Mühe gegeben hat und die Domain auch aus seiner eigenen Tasche finanziert.

Sicher hat er den einen oder anderen Vorschlag vorerst nicht berücksichtigt, das heißt aber nicht, dass das immer so bleiben wird.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man so etwas so sehr abwerten muss.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwo auf der PCGHX Seite gelb vor? Nein, nur im Logo.
> Kommt hier schwarz vor? Nein, alles in grau gehalten, bis auf kleine Details.


 
Wenn dir Schwarz und Gelb nicht gefallen, schalt auf den anderen Style um...


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. April 2011)

Servus ghostadmin,

du könntest noch deine Domain in deine Signatur einfügen. Da machste auch gleich ein bischen Werbung. Und ich kann mir dann auch mal deine Seite anschauen.


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> So es gibt weitere Neuigkeiten...
> 
> Falls Interesse besteht, kann auch ein Homfront und Crysis 2 Server erstellt werden.
> Aber leider erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche - wie auch der CSS Server.


 
Starkes Interesse am Crysis 2 Server!



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Zur Webseiten Diskussion möchte ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen, nur dass ich enttäuscht bin, wie sich manche User hier gegen einen bestimmten
> hier unfreundlich verhalten . Nur weil er Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. noch nicht umgesetzt hat.
> Dann möchte ich sagen, dass sich ghostadmin wirklich Mühe gegeben hat und die Domain auch aus seiner eigenen Tasche finanziert.
> 
> ...


 
Noch? Er hat sie schlichtweg ignoriert, bezieht keine Stellung dazu etc. Wenn wenigstens klare Ansagen kommen würden, wann was umgesetzt wird. Nein, nur ein "Mal Gucken". 
Btw, eine Domain kostet nicht die Welt, 0,29€ pro Monat bei 1und1, das sind stolze 3,48€ im Jahr. Respekt!

Ach ja, enttäuscht bin ich auch, genau wie die anderen. Wie man diese Seite gut finden kann, will mir nicht in die Birne. Sie ist schlicht nicht akzeptabel! Leute wie Leandros und mac, die RICHTIG Ahnung haben, haben sich deswegen schon verabschiedet. DAS ist enttäuschent! Klar, er macht was, er arbeitet dran. Das muss man ihm zu gute halten. Aber ich stelle mich auch nicht hin und fange offenbar ohne Vorkenntnisse an, ein Schloss zu bauen, schön mit Stuck. Die Aufgaben sollten an den dafür am besten geeignetsten User verteilt werden. Und das ist nunmal leider nicht ghost. 

Und ob ich mich da unbeliebt mache, oder mir Feinde mache oder was, ist mir vollkommen egal! Mir geht es um das Projekt, welches mir sehr am Herzen liegt, und das sehe ich mal wieder scheitern. Da meckere ich, was ja auch mein gutes Recht ist.

@ ghost, der wechsel zum anderen Style ist doch ein Scherz, oder? Der Großteil bleibt ja so furchtbar.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Starkes Interesse am Crysis 2 Server!


von mir auch !!

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Noch? Er hat sie schlichtweg ignoriert, bezieht keine Stellung dazu etc. Wenn wenigstens klare Ansagen kommen würden, wann was umgesetzt wird. Nein, nur ein "Mal Gucken".


Für mich hat es so ausgesehen, dass er erstmal eine Seite ins Netz bringen will und keine stundenlange Diskussion!
Hauptsache, wir haben eine- Achne, die ist ja jetzt down!



> Ach ja, enttäuscht bin ich auch, genau wie die anderen. Wie man diese Seite gut finden kann, will mir nicht in die Birne. Sie ist schlicht nicht akzeptabel!


Ich finde die Seite nett, es ist halt Durchschnitt, aber es steht!



> Leute wie Leandros und mac, die RICHTIG Ahnung haben, haben sich deswegen schon verabschiedet. DAS ist enttäuschent! Klar, er macht was, er arbeitet dran. Das muss man ihm zu gute halten. Aber ich stelle mich auch nicht hin und fange offenbar ohne Vorkenntnisse an, ein Schloss zu bauen, schön mit Stuck. Die Aufgaben sollten an den dafür am besten geeignetsten User verteilt werden. Und das ist nunmal leider nicht ghost.


Jeder hatte einen Vorschlag einbringen können, leider ist keine Abstimmung zum endgültigen Design gelaufen, daher würde ich das erstmal nahcholen!
Ich denke, wenn das Projekt einem am Herzen liegt, dann ist es auch akzeptabel, wenn es ein besseres Design wird!



> Und ob ich mich da unbeliebt mache, oder mir Feinde mache oder was, ist mir vollkommen egal! Mir geht es um das Projekt, welches mir sehr am Herzen liegt, und das sehe ich mal wieder scheitern. Da meckere ich, was ja auch mein gutes Recht ist.


----------



## .Mac (29. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Für mich hat es so ausgesehen, dass er erstmal eine Seite ins Netz bringen will und keine stundenlange Diskussion!
> Hauptsache, wir haben eine- Achne, die ist ja jetzt down!



Ja, sowas hat schon immer gut geklappt, erstmal irgendwas - ''scheiß drauf'' - ins Netz stellen, und dann gucken was man wirklich will... Weist du wie sowas ankommt? Erstmal ordentlich das projekt verkacken und so tuhen als wenn es egal wäre wie die Website am Ende da steht.

Stell dir mal vor PCGHX hätte lediglich ein in purem HTML ausgegebenes Forum (ohne CSS & Bilder)  nur um zu sehen was man danach machen will. So ein Schritt ist totale Zeitverschwendung und nebenbei auch kontraproduktiv für das ganze Projekt.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich finde die Seite nett, es ist halt Durchschnitt, aber es steht!


Richtige einstellung, Durchschnitt reicht für dieses Projekt - denn hier erreicht man eh nix überhalb des Durchschnitts, von daher, hey!!1! (ich hoffe ihr bemerkt meine Ironie im letzten Satz.). Oh, und mal nebenbei, die Messlatte für den sog. Durchschnitt ist hier ordentlich tief wie es aussieht.


----------



## Low (29. April 2011)

Wenn ihr meine Meinung hören wollt....Mac, das Design welches du hier gezeigt hattest sieht Super aus. Stell es fertig und gut ist


----------



## .Mac (29. April 2011)

Ganz im Ernst, dieses Projekt geht generell komplett falsch an die Sache heran, hier besteht ja (mein letzter Stand) nicht mal eine ordentliche Basis an Mitgliedern die ordentlich auf den, mittlerweile, bereitgestellten Servern zockt o.a.. Das ist immer noch das Hauptproblem, genau deswegen hab ich mich auch abgemeldet aus diesem Projekt, hier besteht keine Organisation - und wie Malte es auch beschrieben hatte - jeder will mitmachen aber am Ende treffen sich höchstens 4 Leute auf dem TS Server, der Rest vergammelt sonst wo.

Und dann soll ich Zeit opfern für einen unorganisierten Haufen von ''möchte-gerne-mitmachen-melde-mich-aber-sonst-nie-mehr''-Leuten inkl. "Ich-will-unbedingt-Admin-sein-mache-aber-nix-dafür"-Admins? Sorry für den Tonfall, aber der komplette Aufbau des Clans ist zu 90% schief gelaufen, die restlichen 10% hast du gerettet mit der improvisierten Anmeldung. Auch wenn sich das bisschen drastisch anhört, aber in dieser Situation sehe ich mich nicht dazu bereit Zeit, die ich für meine Kunden investieren sollte (und nebenbei mache ich mich auch selbstständig - neben der Ausbildung - was auch sehr viel Zeit verschlingt.), hierfür zu opfern.

Und ja, mir ist dieses Projekt auch jetzt noch wichtig, nachdem ich das Projekt verlassen habe - sonst würde ich nicht versuchen hier auf die Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, aber derzeit ist das auch alles was ich machen werde. Guck dir doch mal alles hier in Ruhe an, z.B., Painkiller macht echt einen ordentlichen Job, und erstellt extra Threads für die Struktur und ist bereit sich um diese zu kümmern, und dennoch bekommt es kein Lappen(Admin) hin eine Beschreibung über sich und seine Tätigkeit zu posten, sorry - aber wenn nicht mal die "Clanleitung" es hinbekommt sich vorzustellen, was soll dann aus dem Projekt werden? 

Edith sagt: OHOHOH!!!11 BerlinerBengel hat etwas im Thread gepostet, ein danke an dieser Stelle, obwohl er selber eher weit im Hintergrund am Clan arbeitet und die server zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Ich kann hier alle Einwände verstehen. Es liegt alles bei Ghost, er ist (natürlich irgendwie gewählt) der der alles in der Hand hat. Ich würde es auch befürworten, wenn ein paar tolle Vorschläge mal umgesetzt würden, aber ich bedanke mich auch bei Ghost, denn er hat bisher wohl am meisten Zeit für den Clan geopfert.


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2011)

ich will mich jetzt auch mal melden.................
ich lese alles hier, nur kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen 
ich kann weder nen server bereitstellen, noch hab ich Ahnung wie man ne Website erstellt.................
hatte das früher zwar im Informatik Untericht, aber habs einfach nicht hinbekommen...............auch mit nem Tool nicht 
Wie könnte ich euch weiterhelfen?
Ideen zu einem Logo könnte ich noch geben, aber mehr wie Paint bedienen geht nicht...........


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich will mich jetzt auch mal melden.................
> ich lese alles hier, nur kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen
> ich kann weder nen server bereitstellen, noch hab ich Ahnung wie man ne Website erstellt.................
> hatte das früher zwar im Informatik Untericht, aber habs einfach nicht hinbekommen...............auch mit nem Tool nicht
> ...


 Meine Situation ist ähnlich. Einfach Vorschläge bringen, die umsetzbar sind. Das reicht schon.


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Da anscheind der Shitstorm beginnt wäre es doch erstmal angebracht, dass sich alle mal einen Abend Zeit nehmen und im TS besprechen, wie es denn weiter gehen soll - Nur mal so als Zwischenruf.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Warum ist der Thread jetzt da zu?


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Jo! Wann wollen wur das machen? Bzw haben wir noch einen Ts? Vorher war das ja immer Ghosts "Revier".
Btw er hat den Homepage Ideen Thread closen lassen. Schade das er uns jetzt anscheinend sogar versucht noch zu behindern voran zu kommen.


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum ist der Thread jetzt da zu?


 Ich würde sagen, Shitstorm. Aber ist ja auch egal, wir sollten jetzt eher einen Termin suchen wo *alle* mal Zeit haben damit wir das Projekt besprechen. Alles andere wäre Pillepalle, und Threads können wir ja auch selber erstellen. 

Falls kein TS Server gefunden wird, kann ich auch einen aus meinem alten Clan für Notzwecke zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, Shitstorm. Aber ist ja auch egal, wir sollten jetzt eher einen Termin suchen wo alle mal Zeit haben damit wir das Projekt besprechen. Alles andere wäre Pillepalle, und Threads können wir ja auch selber erstellen.



Wollen wir erstmal vereinbaren das dies der EINZIEGE Thread ist indem ALLES Besprochen und angekuendigt wird? Dann bekaeme jeder mit was gerade Thema ist.


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, das kann aber auch ausarten und jeder bekommt nur von wenigen Sachen etwas mit. Es wäre besser wenn wir uns auf eine Sache konzentrieren, und wir können ja dann im TS besprechen wie wir uns verständigen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Achja was TS Server angeht gibt uns Berliner Bengel garantiert einen das sollte kein Problem sein er hostet ja auch den Css Server und verschenkt Ts3 Server im Pcgh Forum. Vielleicht haben wir ja sogar einen da muesste Hirschi vielleicht was zu sagen.
Edit: Was haltet ihr von morgen Abend 20:30 Uhr das Treffen im TS?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Mai 2011)

Der alte Server ist noch online, zu finden unter: 88.84.141.74:2599


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Achja was TS Server angeht gibt uns Berliner Bengel garantiert einen das sollte kein Problem sein er hostet ja auch den Css Server und verschenkt Ts3 Server im Pcgh Forum. Vielleicht haben wir ja sogar einen da muesste Hirschi vielleicht was zu sagen.
> Edit: Was haltet ihr von morgen Abend 20:30 Uhr das Treffen im TS?


 
Denke das ist zu wenig Zeit damit alle es mitbekommen, und so kurzfristig haben auch nicht alle Zeit. Da sollte man sich lieber einen Tag aussuchen der 3-4 Tage weiter weg liegt um alle zu benachrichtigen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Denke das ist zu wenig Zeit damit alle es mitbekommen, und so kurzfristig haben auch nicht alle Zeit. Da sollte man sich lieber einen Tag aussuchen der 3-4 Tage weiter weg liegt um alle zu benachrichtigen.



Dann schlag was vor


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

@ ghost: Würdest du mir mal bitte verraten warum du plötzlich ohne eine Erklärung abzugeben aufhörst?

Und warum du dann auch noch den Thread closen lässt? Da geht es allgemein um die Page der Seite, und ich frage mich ernsthaft was dir oder Herbboy das Recht dazu gibt


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Donnertag 20:00 ? Dann müsste man alle per PN benachrichtigen und überhaupt gucken ob die überhaupt noch interesse haben.

@Nyso Herrboy ist Moderator, das reicht als Grund - Forumrecht ftw!


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin aufjeden dabei!


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Meinetwegen gerne! Ist Freitag vielleicht dann sogar sinnvoller?
@Leandros&Mac Was zockt ihr eigentlich fuer Games?


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Meinetwegen gerne! Ist Freitag vielleicht dann sogar sinnvoller?


 
Kommt drauf an, manche unternehmen ja Freitags mal was, ist ja meist der einzigste Abend (mit Sa.) wenn man berufstätig ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> @ ghost: Würdest du mir mal bitte verraten warum du plötzlich ohne eine Erklärung abzugeben aufhörst?
> 
> Und warum du dann auch noch den Thread closen lässt? Da geht es allgemein um die Page der Seite, und ich frage mich ernsthaft was dir oder Herbboy das Recht dazu gibt


 
Ich bin dir oder einem anderen keine Rechenschaft schuldig, demnach muss ich keinem etwas erklären. Wenn du die Page machst und dazu einen Thread brauchst, mach deinen eigenen auf.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Wer uebernimmt, denn die Einladungen per PN? Also ich koennte die schreiben aber erst gegen morgeb Abend. Jetzt am Iphone ist das nicht so toll. Kann also gerne jemand anders machen ich pruegel mich nicht drumm.
@Mac&Leandros Welche Games spielt ihr, sodass ihr am PcghX-Clan teilnehmen wollt?

Edit: Ghost,Ghost,Ghost...


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Kann ich machen, allerdings auch erst morgen, gleiche Situation. Allerdings können wir ja schon mal die Liste machen an die PNs sollen.

Nyso, Leandros, berliner_bengel (falls möglich), hamst0r, Hirschi, Bene. Hoffe das sind alle, ansonsten zitieren und ergänzen.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (1. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Nyso, Leandros, berliner_bengel (falls möglich), hamst0r, Hirschi, Bene. Hoffe das sind alle, ansonsten zitieren und ergänzen.


 sofern ich denn darf - wäre ich auch gerne dabei 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> @Nyso Herrboy ist Moderator, das reicht als Grund - Forumrecht ftw!


 
Nicht wenn es eine Fehlentscheidung ist. Und das ist es in meinen Augen. Nachher kommt Malte und lässt den Thread hier auch schließen oder was? Sorry, aber das ist hirnverbrannt



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich bin dir oder einem anderen keine  Rechenschaft schuldig, demnach muss ich keinem etwas erklären. Wenn du  die Page machst und dazu einen Thread brauchst, mach deinen eigenen  auf.


 
 Ohne eine Begründung abzuhauen ist aber bissl billig, findest du nicht auch? Btw., was hat das damit zu tun wer den Thread aufgemacht hat? Er ist Allgemeingut. Wenn der ersteller des "Zeigt her eure PCs"-Bilderthread plötzlich keine Lust mehr auf den Thread hat, lässt er den dann auch closen? Lächerlich, nichts anderes. Du hast dich übernommen mit der Aufgabe, und jetzt dem Projekt auch noch Steine in den Weg legen wollen. Naja, besser du bist jetzt raus als wenn du noch richtig wichtig geworden wärst. Vermissen werd ich dich nicht, und die anderen sicher auch nicht. Ich erwähne in dem Zusammenhang einfach mal den Threadersteller dieses Threads, Malte Spitz. Auch einfach so weg, und alle redeten groß von verrat.


Edit: Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr sollte klappen, evtl. komme ich etwas später. Je nachdem wann die Gören schlafen


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

@b14ckj4ck Klar kannst kommen, desto mehr desto besser, die liste ist nur dazu da um die (?)Verantwortlichen definitiv dazu zu bewegen dass sie kommen.

@Nyso, lassen wir das, einen Troll sollte man nicht unnötig weiter mit Aufmerksamkeit belohnen.


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

Könntest ruhig mal Skype anmachen Und Leandros, du auch


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich machen, allerdings auch erst morgen, gleiche Situation. Allerdings können wir ja schon mal die Liste machen an die PNs sollen.
> 
> Nyso, Leandros, berliner_bengel (falls möglich), hamst0r, Hirschi, Bene. Hoffe das sind alle, ansonsten zitieren und ergänzen.



Ja bl4ckj4ck fehlt noch, hat er ja oben erwaehnt. Du musst mal gucken Hirschi und Bene haben noch Zahlen im Namen, die sollten aber ein paar Seiten vorher in diesem Thread stehen. Die PN's sollen ja auch ankommen Schick mir bitte auch eine damit ich den endgueltigen Termin und die Ts-Ip bekomme.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Ich schick die PN's


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> @Mac&Leandros Welche Games spielt ihr, sodass ihr am PcghX-Clan teilnehmen wollt?
> 
> Edit: Ghost,Ghost,Ghost...



Ich zitier mich mal selbst


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Css & BC2 - sowieso fast alles was auf Steam ist. leandros denke nur BC2 und dann später wohl auch BF3


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

BFBC2, Starcraft 2 (momentan Extrem viel), CS:S, IRC etc


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Sehr schoen Css und SC2, dann muessen wir unbedingt mal ne Runde spielen
Ich muss aber gestehen das ich in SC2 nur Bronze-Liga bin und schon nen Monat nicht mehr gespielt hab. Wie heissen eure Steamaccs? Dann adde ich euch mal oder ihr mich: kingchaos7x


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

So, mac, Leandros und ich sind uns einig, dass wir eine Bewerbungspflicht für neue Member einführen sollten. So das nicht einfach jeder einfach so Mitglied ist. Das würde wieder nur im Chaos enden. 

Also erstmal mit einer Stammbelegschaft alles aufbauen, also wir die wir hier so fleißig texten, und dann weitersehen. So hat man eine ordentliche Struktur, jeder weiß an wen er sich wenden kann, und wenn alles steht werden Member aufgenommen. Was haltet ihr davon? 

Btw, ich beteilige mich gerne an der Verwaltung, und helfe so gut es geht. Würde mich über einen festen Platz als Admin freuen. Nur habe ich bedingt durch Real Life und meine eigene Page, die grad im Aufbau ist, recht wenig Zeit. Die bringe ich aber gerne hier ein.


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, das können wir ja alles besprechen wenn wir uns im TS zusammen setzen, damit auch alle bescheid wissen und ihre Meinung sagen können. Deswegen hier nicht groß entscheiden, sondern vllt. höchstens Ideen sammeln und dann am Do diese im TS besprechen.

Leandros macht so wie ich es verstanden habe die PNs - und dann sollten wir hoffen dass alle kommen / keiner mehr abhanden kommt. 
Bei der Besprechung benutzen wir dann Etherpad, das hat immer ganz gut funktioniert als ich bei PirateGaming noch mitgearbeitet hatte.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Bewerbung an mich!  

PN's gehen Heute noch raus.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand keine Zeit hat schreib ich demjenigen sonst eine PN mit allem wichtigen was besprochen wurde.

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass alles transparent fuer jeden sein muss. Nyso schrieb ihr seid euch einig worin, wodurch wie habt ihr das beschlossen? Das wirft schon wieder Fragen auf. Ihr 3 scheint euch ja zu kennen bzw hattet PN-Verkehr() oder miteinader gesprochen.
Edit: chaoz brauch noch eine PN. Weiss aber nicht ob er si geschrieben wird.


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

Skype^^ Wir haben uns darüber unterhalten, die Idee, die mac vor ein paar Tagen eingebracht hat, für gut befunden, und sie jetzt, bzw. Donnerstag, zur Diskussion gestellt. Voll transparent^^ Skype ist da einfach schneller um schnell Gedanken auszutauschen.

Für alle: Skype: nyso333
Steam nyso88

Da bin ich meist zu erreichen^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

PN's gehen gleich raus. 

Edit: PN's sind alle raus.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Mai 2011)

Gut gut, so spät wie ihr hier schreibt kann ich während der Schulzeit leider nicht mehr mitwirken. Hab aber alles gelesen und finde es gut das es mal vorangeht. 

Sollen wir jetzt eine Mitgliedsbewerbung schreiben, oder wird das dann besprochen?


----------



## HAWX (2. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gut, so spät wie ihr hier schreibt kann ich während der Schulzeit leider nicht mehr mitwirken. Hab aber alles gelesen und finde es gut das es mal vorangeht.
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt eine Mitgliedsbewerbung schreiben, oder wird das dann besprochen?



Ich glaube die Bewerbung gilt fuer diejenigen die momentan noch nicht dabei sind


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Momentan ist ja noch nicht wirklich einer dabei. Wir besprechen das aber alles, PN's haben alle besprechenden Personen bekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Kann mich jemand mal bitte auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? 

Wie siehts jetzt mit den Admins aus?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Bisher bin ich als Verwaltung / Leitung eingeteilt. Nyso und .Mac für die Webseite. Berliner_Bengel für die Server und ein paar weitere für deren Administration.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Was is mit ghost? Hat der sein Amt niedergelegt? oO


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist raus.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Mai 2011)

Und wer tritt jetzt die Nachfolge an?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Gründe?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Mai 2011)

Man war unzufrieden. Was ich so gehört habe.
ghost sei nicht der richtige gewesen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Gibt keine Nachfolge. Alleinherrschaft ist blöd. 
Bisher bin ich als Verwaltung eingestellt. 

Hier die Einteilung:


			
				ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Aufgabenverteilung wär doch sehr sinnvoll.
> 
> Verwaltung des Clans: Leandros
> Arbeit an der Webseite/Webdesign: .Mac, nyso
> ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Mai 2011)

Da haste auch wieder recht. Soll jeder das machen was er am besten kann.
Wie siehts aus mitm Service/Support o.ä.?
Wäre ein Maskottchen was für den Clan?


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

Wir waren mit der Page unzufrieden, was bei der Leistung aber auch kein Wunder ist. Und er fühlte sich offenbar so dermaßen auf den Schlips getreten, dass er entschied auszuscheiden und jetzt noch hinterherzutreten. 

Paini, kannst du dir mal angucken warum der Ideenthread geschlossen wurde? Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit. Der Thread bezog sich allgemein auf die Clanpage, und nicht nur auf seinen Vorschlag. Andere haben da auch ihre Vorschläge eingebracht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

> Paini, kannst du dir mal angucken warum der Ideenthread geschlossen wurde?


 
I´m on it...


----------



## Pagz (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch am Donnerstag kommen, leider hab ich um 20:00 keine Zeit
Kann jemand vielleicht die Ergebnisse in diesem Thread hier zusammenfassen?
Und ich biete mich hier auch noch mal an: Wenn es irgentwas gibt, dass ich machen kann, schriebt mir ne PN

Mfg, Robin


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Was gabs denn an der Website auszusetzen? Ich fand sie eigentlich ok.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Mai 2011)

Man, ich weiß ehrlich nicht ob ich da sein kann. Von Donnerstag bis Sonntag ist Stadtkirmes ^^ Donnerstag passt eigentlich, nur lieber um 19:00 Uhr. Werde Lean auch noch 'ne PN schicken.


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal zurueck. Tut mir Leid das ich hier in letzter Zeit sehr inaktiv wahr. Ich werde mich jetzt aber wahrscheinlich mehr bemuehen. Ich vertrete allerdings immer noch die Meinung das wir keine Clan Webseite brauchen. Ich finde wir sollten endlich anfangen zu zocken anstatt zu diskutieren. Einen Nachfolger von ghostadmin brauchen wir glaube ich nicht, wenn es aber unbedingt einen geben muss wuerde ich Leandros und Hirschi vorschlagen. 

Aber wie gesagt, wie waere es wenn wir endlich anfangen zu zocken statt zu labern?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wie waere es wenn wir endlich anfangen zu zocken statt zu labern?


 
 Find ich gut.

Könnt mich ja mal Adden: BFBC2: Leandros
SC2: Leandros 509
Steam: Moustione


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Mai 2011)

Steam: TheChaoZ202
BFBC2: TheChaoZ


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

> Aber wie gesagt, wie waere es wenn wir endlich anfangen zu zocken statt zu labern?


Ein Clan besteht meiner Meinung nach aus mehr als nur zocken.

Mal eine ernste Frage...

Wer von euch hat schon mal in einem richtigen Clan gespielt?


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

<-- Geleitet.


----------



## .Mac (2. Mai 2011)

War in vielen Clans wie PirateGaming vertreten, darunter auch zu meiner aktiven Zeit in der Stammkneipe(CSS Liga 2 & 3 5on5). Deswegen setze ich da auch eine andere Messlatte an.

Übrigens bin ich auch der Meinung dass die Website warten kann, allerdings sollten wir definitiv erstmal eine richtige struktur aufbauen bevor hier irgendwas groß gezockt wird - klar dürft ihr zocken, aber ich denke eine Basis an Infos inkl. Organisatorischen Grundlagen wäre nötig bevor alles andere beginnt. Auch gibt es momentan keine richtigen Member / Admins / whatever - Wir müssen erstmal klären wie wir in diesem Clan weitermachen, das heisst auch das wir uns zusammensetzen und gucken was wir überhaupt erwarten.

Damit wir schon mal eine Liste haben an die wir uns halten können bei der Besprechung


<!----------- Jetzt gehts los ----------->


Vorstellung der einzelnen Personen, darunter zählt was man kann / will / zur verfügung stellen kann, wo man einen erreichen kann usw.
Was wollen wir in diesem Clan erreichen (Fun-Gaming, später auch ligen o.a.?)
Besprechung der Posten (was brauchen wir konkret für besetzte Posten)
Wer sich für welchen Posten freiwillig melden will
Einen Überblick über die derzeitige Situation (Wer macht überhaupt mit.)
Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen & festlegung einer Besprechung inkl. Termin (ich würde sagen alle 1-2 Wochen reicht.)
Festlegung der Zukunft inkl. wann wir die ersten Member aufnehmen wollen
Überblick über die derzeitigen Ressourcen - Server etc.

Falls ihr noch Sachen besprechen wollt einfach zitieren und ergänzen. Die Besprechung findet dann im TS3 statt, mithilfe von Etherpad wird dann ein Mitschnitt / Zusammenfassung geschrieben. Diese Zusammenfassungen werden dann in einen seperaten Thread gepostet (wird noch erstellt.), damit auch Leute den Log einsehen können - Transparenz und so.



Edith sagt: Der Satz mit "es gibt derzeit keine Admins / Member o.ä." ist übrigens ernst gemeint, wir sollten wirklich gucken wer welchen posten übernimmt, und nicht mit Rechten um uns schmeissen, das heisst eine komplette Strukturierung, und neue Vergabe von Aufgaben - ja - Aufgaben, das schreckliche Wort das man nie hören will, aber wenn man im Clan etwas höher sitzen will kommt man nicht um Arbeit herum, und das sollte jedem klar sein der sich hier für irgendwelche Posten meldet. Aber dazu halte ich eh noch ein bisschen während der Besprechung.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

.Mac. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ungefähr 90% deiner Punkte stimmen mit meinen überein. Ich versuche wirklich etwas Ernsthaftes, was sogar irgendwann vllt mal richtung eSports gehen kann aufzubauen. In HWBot / FOH@Home sind wir wettbewerbs mäßig vertreten, warum nicht im Gaming. Das möchte ich nun (nicht alleine ) versuchen zu realisieren.


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> .Mac. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ungefähr 90% deiner Punkte stimmen mit meinen überein. Ich versuche wirklich etwas Ernsthaftes, was sogar irgendwann vllt mal richtung eSports gehen kann aufzubauen. In HWBot / FOH@Home sind wir wettbewerbs mäßig vertreten, warum nicht im Gaming. Das möchte ich nun (nicht alleine ) versuchen zu realisieren.


 
Hahaha, ich wurde schonmal von einem BC2 Clan gefragt, ob ich ihnen helfe in die ESL zu kommen Nachdem ich den Clan alleine fertig gemacht hab Ziel sollte also ESL und andere Ligen sein, da bin ich bei BC2 und BF3 hundert pro mit dabei, am liebsten als Squad Leader


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hahaha, ich wurde schonmal von einem BC2 Clan gefragt, ob ich ihnen helfe in die ESL zu kommen Nachdem ich den Clan alleine fertig gemacht hab Ziel sollte also ESL und andere Ligen sein, da bin ich bei BC2 und BF3 hundert pro mit dabei, am liebsten als Squad Leader


 
Squad Leader? HiHi. Du hast zu wenig Skill dafür!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Mai 2011)

Man könnte ja im Clan einen "ernsthaften" Zweig machen und einen "Fun"-Zweig!


----------



## HAWX (2. Mai 2011)

Also was CSS angeht waere ich aufjedenfall in Online-Ligen dabei.
Ich war bisher Mitglied im Clan eXtreme aTTack, den Clan gibt es zwar noch ist aber mittlerweile auf dem Weg nach unten. Der Clan ist/war sehr bekannt und erfolgreich auch in der Stammkneipe wird aber leider immer inaktiver.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (2. Mai 2011)

ich würde gern mehr "ernst" als "fun"-mäsig spielen.
Obwohl meinen Können dafür nur sehr bedingt ausreichen wird 

mfg b14ckj4ck

@.mac: wenn ich fragen darf, mit welchem Programm hast du diesen Entwurf gemacht?
und darf ich versuchen ihn "nachzuahmen"? Also in ein CMS importieren? 
fand den Entwurf nämlich echt gut


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Man könnte ja im Clan einen "ernsthaften" Zweig machen und einen "Fun"-Zweig!


 
Deinem Smiley zu urteilen ist es Ironie. An solch eine art hatte ich aber gedacht. Es gibt verschiedene Squad, Fun und Pro Gaming. Ist in vielen Clans so.



b14ckj4ck schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dafür wenn mehr "ernst" als "fun"-mäsig zu spielen.
> Obwohl meinen Können dafür nur sehr bedingt ausreichen wird
> 
> mfg b14ckj4ck
> ...


 
1. Üben, Üben, Üben
2. Das war Photoshop


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Deinem Smiley zu urteilen ist es Ironie. An solch eine art hatte ich aber gedacht. Es gibt verschiedene Squad, Fun und Pro Gaming. Ist in vielen Clans so.


 
Diesmal war es keine Ironie (jedenfalls nicht nur)!
Aber die verschiedenen Squads sind gut, denn ich denke ein reiner Pro-Zweig wird zu abgehoben für einen Clan, der aus einer Community kommt sein!


----------



## HAWX (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann wohl eher der Gruppe ernsthafte Spieler einzuordnen.
@Blackjack: Gerade bei CSS ist "Skill" natuerlich wichtig. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du noch keine bzw. nur sehr
wenige Pcw's gespielt hast oder?
Dabei lernst am meisten besonders, weil man dir dadurch besonders gut Tipp's geben und das in einem "ernsteren" Match als auf einem Public da lernt man recht schnell
Koennen ja in den naechsten Tagen mal wieder ne Runde spielen.

@all ich adde morgen mal alle die ihren Steamacc angegeben haben.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (2. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich bin dann wohl eher der Gruppe ernsthafte Spieler einzuordnen.
> @Blackjack: Gerade bei CSS ist "Skill" natuerlich wichtig. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du noch keine bzw. nur sehr
> wenige Pcw's gespielt hast oder?
> Koennen ja in den naechsten Tagen mal wieder ne Runde spielen.


 pcw's - naja früher mal ab und zu - als auch noch Kumpels mitgespielt hatten^^
Ansosnten gerne gegen Ende der Woche 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## .Mac (2. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, lasst uns das alles am Do besprechen, denn hier soll erstmal nix entschieden werden, kommt einfach alle - und sagt eure Meinung.


----------



## HAWX (2. Mai 2011)

@Blackjack: Joa gegen Ende der Woche passt mir auch besser, momentan ist
so viel Schuhlstress direkt nach den Ferien. Donnerstag oder Freitag ginge von mir aus ganz gut aber erstmal schauen.
Ich bin mal gespannt was Donnerstag bei der Besprechung raus kommt...


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2011)

Îst irgendwer im TS?
Müsst mir nur nochmal die NR geben, dann können wir reden^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

TS steht in der PN


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2011)

mhhhh dann liegts wohl doch am Internet Stick dass ich nicht raufkomme, dachte erst ich hätte falsche IP eingegebn -.-
dann wird es wohl nichts mit Donnerstag -.-


----------



## HAWX (2. Mai 2011)

Also falls du einen Umts-Stick meinst an dem sollte es nicht liegen. Ich bin leider dazu gezwungen mein bisheriges Dasein mit Umts zu schaffen und Ts geht bei mir Problem los.(1&1 Umts)


----------



## b14ckj4ck (2. Mai 2011)

88.84.141.74:2599 ist schon die richtige, oder?
ich komme nämlich ebenfalls nicht auf den TS3-Server...


			
				TeamSpeak 3 schrieb:
			
		

> <22:43:23> Versuche zum Server auf 88.84.141.74:2599 zu verbinden
> <22:43:29> Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2011)

dann bin ich froh dass es nicht daran liegt^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Ok. Stimmt. Fail. Ich besprech es mit Riko. 

PS: Für diesen Trashtalk bitte auf den anderen Thread den ich erstellt habe ausweichen.


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Squad Leader? HiHi. Du hast zu wenig Skill dafür!



Zu wenig Skill, ja? Ich hab die Runde grad im Alleingang gerettet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Sag ich doch. Kein Skill. Wenn da 37/10 stehen würde, dann ja. Aber so nich! 

Boah, bin ich Fies!  
Würde dich übrigens gerne mit in der Verwaltung haben!  Squad Leader wird noch ausgezockt, der mit meisten Skill!  
Zu viele Smileys ...


----------



## nyso (2. Mai 2011)

Tja, war Hardcore, und ich schmeiß mich in den Kugelhagel um meine Leute zu schützen Sonst wäre da 37/0

Klar, mach ich mit. Aber wie gesagt, Zeit ist begrenzt. Jetzt mal wieder bissl Zeit für BC2 gegönnt, und schon wieder den nächsten Artikel für die Page machen, und am Logo sitz ich immernoch


----------



## Zlicer (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Zu wenig Skill, ja? Ich hab die Runde grad im Alleingang gerettet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man nyso... mach mich doch nicht vor allen Leuten hier im Thread zur Lusche 
Ich hab zwar nie die beste K/D versuche aber immer die MCom zu legen oder sonstiges wodurch meine K/D oftmals ins bodenlose sinkt. Außerdem war ich müde von der Arbeit


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Hättest du das jetzt nicht gesagt, hätte dich wohl niemand erkannt Sonst hätte ich mir das Bild mit den Gesamtstats gespart^^ Aber das ihr gearbeitet habt hat man gemerkt, aber die Gegner waren echt hart. Da hatte ich meine liebe Mühe, wie man sehen kann. Gegen solche Gegner kann man durchaus auch mal solche Stats haben


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2011)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Man nyso... mach mich doch nicht vor allen Leuten hier im Thread zur Lusche
> Ich hab zwar nie die beste K/D versuche aber immer die MCom zu legen oder sonstiges wodurch meine K/D oftmals ins bodenlose sinkt. Außerdem war ich müde von der Arbeit


 
Self Pwnd?! 
Ohne deine Worte hätte niemand gewusst, das du es bist


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

Kann man denn jetzt dem Clan noch beitreten oder hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst xD


----------



## Zlicer (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hättest du das jetzt nicht gesagt, hätte dich wohl niemand erkannt Sonst hätte ich mir das Bild mit den Gesamtstats gespart^^ Aber das ihr gearbeitet habt hat man gemerkt, aber die Gegner waren echt hart. Da hatte ich meine liebe Mühe, wie man sehen kann. Gegen solche Gegner kann man durchaus auch mal solche Stats haben



Wer glaubt ihr denn wer ich war?
Das Bild kannst du ruhig drin lassen das war von mir Ironisch gemeint  Außerdem hab ich die Runde nur Engineer mit der PP2000 gespielt um die endlich auf Gold zu bekommen.... ich komm mit dem Heißluftföhn einfach nicht klar.

P.S. Gibt es jetzt eigentlich einen TS-Server für den [PCGHX] Clan? Falls ja schickt mir die Daten bitte mal per PN


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Kann man denn jetzt dem Clan noch beitreten oder hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst xD


 
Warte bis auf Donnerstag. Dann gibts Infos von mir dazu.


----------



## Hackman (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hättest du das jetzt nicht gesagt, hätte dich wohl niemand erkannt Sonst hätte ich mir das Bild mit den Gesamtstats gespart^^ Aber das ihr gearbeitet habt hat man gemerkt, aber die Gegner waren echt hart. Da hatte ich meine liebe Mühe, wie man sehen kann. Gegen solche Gegner kann man durchaus auch mal solche Stats haben


 Sone schlimme Runde wie gestern hatte ich lange nimmer erlebt. Im HC muß man wirklich leiden, wenn man versucht das Teamziel durchzuboxen und wenig Unterstützung hat. Oh Gott oh Gott, musstest du diesen Screenshot hier posten. Übel.


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

@Leandros 
Wie ist denn nun die TS3 Ip? Die aus deiner PN geht nicht.


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2011)

Bisher scheint es keinen neuen zu geben. Ihr könnt vorerst hierdrauf ausweichen. (Bis 31.05 noch vorhanden. Danach obsolet) 78.111.226.222:8780


----------



## Zlicer (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schäm dich! Ich sehe grade du hast BC2 auf deutsch installiert...
Ich finden die deutsche Synchro ist schlimmer als wie die deutsche Stimme des Nanosuit in Crysis 1.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele ja nicht mit deutscher Syncro^^ Alles Englisch und Russisch
Und die Musik ist auch aus, dafür läuft Rage against etc


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja nicht mit deutscher Syncro^^ Alles Englisch und Russisch
> Und die Musik ist auch aus, dafür läuft Rage against etc


 
Meinst du nicht Rise Against?

Die Besprechung findet dann auch im oben genannten TS statt?


----------



## Pagz (3. Mai 2011)

Er meint Rage against the machine^^

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die TS3 Daten für Donnerstag schicken?
Wahrscheinlich kann ich nicht kommen, aber nur für den Fall.......


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Er meint Rage against the machine^^
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand die TS3 Daten für Donnerstag schicken?
> Wahrscheinlich kann ich nicht kommen, aber nur für den Fall.......


 
Die stehen wahrscheinlich eine Seite vorher.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Musste eben auch kurz suchen^^ 
Der Server aus der PN ist offenbar down. Aktuell steht wohl nur der hier: 78.111.226.222:8780

Ich fände es übrigens schön, wenn wir uns jetzt langsam mal auf einen Server einigen könnten. Wenn selbst ich schon nicht mehr hinterher komme läuft da echt was schief

Wer war gleich nochmal für TS verantwortlich? Berliner_Bengel, oder? Weiß einer warum der Server wieder down ist?

Edit: Ja, klaro Rage against the Machine^^ Dazu noch Dark Horse von Nickelback und Invaders must Die von The Prodigy, so sieht aktuell meine Playlist aus. Rockt bei HC schon gewaltig


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Musste eben auch kurz suchen^^
> Der Server aus der PN ist offenbar down. Aktuell steht wohl nur der hier: 78.111.226.222:8780
> 
> Ich fände es übrigens schön, wenn wir uns jetzt langsam mal auf einen Server einigen könnten. Wenn selbst ich schon nicht mehr hinterher komme läuft da echt was schief
> ...



Ja berliner Bengel sponsort alle Server.
Ich koennte
mir vorstellen das Ghost den abgemeldet hat bei ihm...

@Music Nickelback ist auch gut aber ich finde Rise Against und Breaking Benjamin sind nicht zu toppen, musst dir mal anhoern


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Mai 2011)

Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das du nicht solche haltlosen Anschuldigungen posten solltest. 
Ich hatte mit berliner nie Kontakt wenn es um den TS Server ging...


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das du nicht solche haltlosen Anschuldigungen posten solltest.
> Ich hatte mit berliner nie Kontakt wenn es um den TS Server ging...



Das war lediglich eine Vermutung. Da du den HP Thread closen lassen hast, ist das ja auch nicht ganz abwegig.
Du scheinst aber ja trotzdem noch Interesse am Clan zu haben, da du hier scheinbar mit liest


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja berliner Bengel sponsort alle Server.
> Ich koennte
> mir vorstellen das Ghost den abgemeldet hat bei ihm...



Ghost hat hier gar nichts abgemeldet, das war auch nicht sein Aufgabenbereich!!
Das war ich, denn ich war derjenige, der sich um alles rund um die Server gekümmert hat. (Was auch einiges an Zeit beansprucht hat.)
Ich bin hier jedenfalls raus, wenn jemand den Grund wissen möchte - gerne per PN.


----------



## Hackman (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich dran denke bin ich am Donnerstag auch mal dabei, und lausche Euren Ideen zum PCGHX Clan. Wenn ihr das mit dem TS nicht hinbekommt sagt bescheid, könnt auch meinen (edit: für die Besprechung) benutzen. Nyso kennt die Daten.
Und bleibt mir blos mit Nickelback fern. Gleich nach Celine Dion und dem kleinen Nils ist das die größte Folter für meine oh-so-musikverwöhnten Ohren. Ua, ich hab Gänsehaut.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke bin ich am Donnerstag auch mal dabei, und lausche Euren Ideen zum PCGHX Clan. Wenn ihr das mit dem TS nicht hinbekommt sagt bescheid, könnt auch meinen benutzen. Nyso kennt die Daten.
> Und bleibt mir blos mit Nickelback fern. Gleich nach Celine Dion und dem kleinen Nils ist das die größte Folter für meine oh-so-musikverwöhnten Ohren. Ua, ich hab Gänsehaut.


 
Falsch, ich kannte die Daten Bitte nochmal ne PN

Ich mag von Nickelback auch nur das letzte Album, besonders Burn it to the Ground. Hörs dir mal an, hat echt was.


----------



## .Mac (3. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ghost hat hier gar nichts abgemeldet, das war auch nicht sein Aufgabenbereich!!
> Das war ich, denn ich war derjenige, der sich um alles rund um die Server gekümmert hat. (Was auch einiges an Zeit beansprucht hat.)
> Ich bin hier jedenfalls raus, wenn jemand den Grund wissen möchte - gerne per PN.


 Auch dir stehen natürlich wie Ghost alle Türen offen in diesem Clan, auch wenn du mit der Serverabschaltung eine ziemlich peinliche Aktion hingelegt hast - denn abzutreten muss nicht mit immer im Chaos enden.


----------



## HAWX (3. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dir stehen natürlich wie Ghost alle Türen offen in diesem Clan, auch wenn du mit der Serverabschaltung eine ziemlich peinliche Aktion hingelegt hast - denn abzutreten muss nicht mit immer im Chaos enden.



Sign! Wobei ich den Austritt nicht verstehen kann. Gehen kann natuerlich jeder am man muss ja nicht die andern noch behindern etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Tja, ich warte noch auf seine PN. Kurz nach meiner Anfrage war er dann aber plötzlich off

Zum Thema TS sei nur so viel gesagt. Berliner_Bengel richtet grad einen für mich ein, und der steht dann. Ohne wenn und aber, und ohne Kleinkindergestänker Muss ja langsam mal Verlass in die ganze Geschichte kommen. Und alle drei Tage einen neuen TS ist nunmal *******!

Edit: So, der Server steht, sollte alles klappen 88.84.141.74:7324


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2011)

Wir bräuchten einen neuen Thread. Es wird zu unübersichtlich und der Startpost ist auch schon uralt.

Da müsste immer die neuste Info reineditiert werden.

nyso wie siehts aus? Du scheinst ja hier was zu organisieren


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

So, bitteschön^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/153118-pcghx-clan-serverliste.html#post2953153


----------



## schlappe89 (3. Mai 2011)

Fast wie auf Knopfdruck 

1000 Dank


----------



## Leandros (3. Mai 2011)

Den Smalltalk bitte in den Small Talk Thread verlagern. 
Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...besprechung-small-talk-ideen-zocken-u-ae.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Den Smalltalk bitte in den Small Talk Thread verlagern.
> Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...besprechung-small-talk-ideen-zocken-u-ae.html


 
Was mir jetzt nicht ganz klar ist: Was genau gehört jetzt hier rein und was in den von dir geposteten Thread?
Ich denke, dass geht vielen so!


----------



## mMn (4. Mai 2011)

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass hier immer noch angagierte Leute am Werk sind und sich langsam feste Strukturen bilden. Ohne einen harten Kern der als Zugpferd fungiert, wird es nicht funktionieren - man hätte dann nur einen orientierungslosen Haufen.

Wenn der Clan bereit für Mitglieder ist, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall wieder melden und hoffe einige Leute für CoD4 zu finden. 
Warte gespannt auf Donnerstag.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt nicht ganz klar ist: Was genau gehört jetzt hier rein und was in den von dir geposteten Thread?
> Ich denke, dass geht vielen so!


 
Für alles, was nicht in den Aktuelle Thread past wo wir rum Spammen.


----------



## alm0st (4. Mai 2011)

Auf welchen CSS Severn seid ihr denn so unterwegs? Hab zwar noch keie Mic am Start, aber son bischen Feierabend Pub zocken wär ganz nice


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchen CSS Severn seid ihr denn so unterwegs? Hab zwar noch keie Mic am Start, aber son bischen Feierabend Pub zocken wär ganz nice



Ich fuer meinen Teil fast immer auf dem eRowdyz da geht mit abstand am besten rein


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auf dem just fun mit 44 playern dust2 unterwegs. Mein nick: del fin

Der Server ist dust2 only mit guten Spielern und admins.

193.192.58.91:27015


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf dem just fun mit 44 playern dust2 unterwegs. Mein nick: del fin
> 
> Der Server ist dust2 only mit guten Spielern und admins.
> 
> 193.192.58.91:27015



Dann weiss ich ja jetzt wer 24/7 D2 spielt. Das koennte ich niemals...


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde keinen guten Server auf dem alle Maps gezockt werden. Ich hab auch meistens nicht so einen guten Ping, da muss ich noch aufpassen. Hab 6000er DSL ohne Fastpath.


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

eRowdyz ist genial super Ping etc.

Edit: Schlappe sag mal Steam Namen dann joinst du mir nach dann zeig ich dir den Server mal


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Mai 2011)

Dann lass mal die IP rüberwandern


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

Guck mal nach oben


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit mal an Besprechung denken Jungs?!


----------



## b14ckj4ck (5. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit mal an Besprechung denken Jungs?!


 welche IP?
ich bin seit bestimmt 15Minuten hier [78.111.226.222:8780] - eine andere passende IP habe ich leider nicht. SRy

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## .Mac (5. Mai 2011)

*88.84.141.74:7324*


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2011)

88.84.141.74:7324 <-- Aktuell!


----------



## b14ckj4ck (5. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> 88.84.141.74:7324 <-- Aktuell!





.Mac schrieb:


> *88.84.141.74:7324*


Danke 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

78.111.226.222:8780


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich Donnerstag Abend herausgekommen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich Donnerstag Abend herausgekommen?


 
Das Protokoll steht in einem Extra-Thread!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...enfassungen-protokolle-der-besprechungen.html


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

So, es ist Freitag abend. Wer hat Zeit für BC2?


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Protokoll steht in einem Extra-Thread!
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...enfassungen-protokolle-der-besprechungen.html


 
Oh hab ich übersehen sry


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

So, ich bring dann mal wieder etwas Stimmung in die Bude...

Der TS-Server ist nur noch bis zum 10.06 verfügbar, danach stellt Phenom/berliner_bengel/clawhammer alles ein
Er begründet das mit finanziellen und privaten Gründen...

Tja, soviel zum TS.




Spoiler


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2011)

Was bräuchte man denn für einen Server/ was kostet einer?

Irgendwie liegt ein Fluch auf unseren TS Servern!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (13. Mai 2011)

Also soweit ich weiss reicht da nen V-Server, den gibt so für 7-10 € pro Monat. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Es scheitert wohl an 20€ im Monat. Er will sich jetzt nach einer günstigeren Alternative umsehen, und mir sofort Bescheid geben, wenn er eine gefunden hat.

Wie funktioniert sowas überhaupt? Also wen muss er bezahlen? Webspace mit unbegrenztem Limit hab ich nämlich auch, reicht das nicht?

Edit: Er meinte, sowas geht nicht.

Er hat aber schon eine günstigere Alternative gefunden. Bisher 240€ im Jahr, das neue Angebot sind gut 80€ im Jahr.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> So, ich bring dann mal wieder etwas Stimmung in die Bude...
> 
> Der TS-Server ist nur noch bis zum 10.06 verfügbar, danach stellt Phenom/berliner_bengel/clawhammer alles ein
> Er begründet das mit finanziellen und privaten Gründen...
> ...


 
Blöd. TS server kann ich aber besorgen. Kümmer mich drum!
Müssen uns noma zusammen setzen.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Du mach mal erstmal Skype an^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Blöd. TS server kann ich aber besorgen. Kümmer mich drum!


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Er hat ja schon eine Alternative. Bis zum 10.06 erstmal die bisherige IP, danach kriege ich alle notwendigen Infos, und es geht mit einer neuen IP weiter.


----------



## thysol (16. Mai 2011)

Wann wird hier jetzt eigentlich regelmaessig gezockt?


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Mai 2011)

Also sehr viele von uns spielen Bad Company 2 und Minecraft.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Wann wird hier jetzt eigentlich regelmaessig gezockt?



Keiner hällt dich vom zocken ab. Aber gewisse Leute würde vor dem Zocken gerne mal das organisatorische erledigt haben.
Ein Clan besteht eben nicht nur aus zocken. Da gehört noch einiges anderes dazu...


----------



## thysol (17. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Keiner hällt dich vom zocken ab. Aber gewisse Leute würde vor dem Zocken gerne mal das organisatorische erledigt haben.
> Ein Clan besteht eben nicht nur aus zocken. Da gehört noch einiges anderes dazu...


 
Ich finde ein gut organisierter Clan ist in diesem Forum nicht moeglich, von einem Profi Clan mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Snipa (17. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Keiner hällt dich vom zocken ab. Aber gewisse Leute würde vor dem Zocken gerne mal das organisatorische erledigt haben.
> Ein Clan besteht eben nicht nur aus zocken. Da gehört noch einiges anderes dazu...


 
naja, aber sollte ein clan nicht ums zocken willen und nicht um der organisation willen aufgebaut werden?
ich mein, was nützt uns die beste organisation, wenn dann keiner zockt ^^


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> naja, aber sollte ein clan nicht ums zocken willen und nicht um der organisation willen aufgebaut werden?
> ich mein, was nützt uns die beste organisation, wenn dann keiner zockt ^^


 

Ganz einfach, weil es so rum eben nicht funktioniert. Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen, den Spruch sollte doch jeder kennen^^

Wenn ihr keine Lust auf Orga habt dann spielt doch schon, hält euch ja keiner ab. Allerdings habt ihr dann natürlich eine Trailphase, wenn ihr rein wollt.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde ein gut organisierter Clan ist in diesem Forum nicht moeglich, von einem Profi Clan mal ganz zu schweigen.



Das mag deine Meinung dazu sein. Bis jetzt sind wir auf einem guten Weg. Es stehen genug Leute mit Durchhaltevermögen hinter der Sache. Wenn du nur zocken willst, dann tu dir keinen Zwang an. 



> naja, aber sollte ein clan nicht ums zocken willen und nicht um der organisation willen aufgebaut werden?
> ich mein, was nützt uns die beste organisation, wenn dann keiner zockt ^^


 
Natürlich sollte es um´s zocken gehen. Aber gerade der "Marke" PCGH bzw. PCGHX sind wir den Aufwand schuldig. Immerhin repräsentieren wir sie im Internet und den Games die wir zocken. Da wirft ein unorganisierter Haufen kein gutes Licht auf die Zeitschrift. Und wenn das passiert, können wir uns bald nen neuen Namen suchen.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche den Clan motiviert in die PROFI szene zu hieven. Wenn es bei HwBot und F@H möglich ist, ist es auch im Gaming möglich.


----------



## thysol (18. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das mag deine Meinung dazu sein. Bis jetzt sind wir auf einem guten Weg. Es stehen genug Leute mit Durchhaltevermögen hinter der Sache.


 
Ich finde es schon amuesamt das der PCGHX Clan seit Februar 2011 organisiert wird, ich meine das nach einem Viertel Jahr immer noch kein zuverlaessiger TS Server steht ist natuerlich eine Meisterleistung. Hervoraggend ist auch das nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine Clan Webseite steht. Und die angeblichen Verwalter des Clans werden auch jede paar Wochen gewechselt.


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

Tja, da mit Ghost war ärgerlich, aber das Stammteam steht jetzt, da geht keiner mehr raus. 
Der TS sollte auch fest sein, nur halt noch eine letzte IP-Änderung am 10.06(die auch verständlich ist, immerhin bezahlt er das ganze privat und kann da statt  240€ im Jahr auf 85€ im Jahr kommen).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon amuesamt das der PCGHX Clan seit Februar 2011 organisiert wird, ich meine das nach einem Viertel Jahr immer noch kein zuverlaessiger TS Server steht ist natuerlich eine Meisterleistung. Hervoraggend ist auch das nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine Clan Webseite steht. Und die angeblichen Verwalter des Clans werden auch jede paar Wochen gewechselt.


 
Das kommt daher, da manche sagen: "Ja, mach ich" und dann so vor sich hin träumen und nichts gebacken bekommen!
(Ich kenn mich, daher hab ich mich noch nicht für was bereit erklärt!)
Wenn der Clan mal läuft, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach eine größere Verantwortung, die man nicht so leichtfertig wie in der Einstiegsphase übernimmt und auch etwas mehr Erwartung (von mehr Leuten) auf einem liegt. Man hat nicht so viele und aufeinander "eingeschworene", die man enttäuschen kann (Daher wird später zuverlässiger gearbeitet, das ist meine Erfahrung, bei fast allen Projekten).
Traurig, aber leider wahr, aber wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob er wirklich zuverlässig arbeitet (oder arbeiten will) sollte erstmal seine Finger rauslassen!


----------



## .Mac (18. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon amuesamt das der PCGHX Clan seit Februar 2011 organisiert wird, ich meine das nach einem Viertel Jahr immer noch kein zuverlaessiger TS Server steht ist natuerlich eine Meisterleistung. Hervoraggend ist auch das nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine Clan Webseite steht. Und die angeblichen Verwalter des Clans werden auch jede paar Wochen gewechselt.


 
Ja, und noch besser ist es das dieser Clan 5 (?) Anläufe braucht, und jedes mal liegt es an etwas anderem... Und genau um solche Patzer zu vermeiden wollen wir das dieser Clan organisiert auftritt - denn wenn alles noch geklärt werden muss, und nebenbei noch Member organisiert werden müssen, gezockt wird usw. kann es einfach nicht gut gehen, haben wir ja schon desöfteren bis jetzt erlebt.

Mag sein das sowas vllt. bei einem Clan gemacht werden kann der 10-20 Member hat, aber sicher nicht mit einer Community wie PCGHX im Rücken.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2011)

So siehts aus Jungs erst wird geplannt und dann wird geschaffen .


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon amuesamt das der PCGHX Clan seit Februar 2011 organisiert wird, ich meine das nach einem Viertel Jahr immer noch kein zuverlaessiger TS Server steht ist natuerlich eine Meisterleistung. Hervoraggend ist auch das nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine Clan Webseite steht. Und die angeblichen Verwalter des Clans werden auch jede paar Wochen gewechselt.




Wer spielen will, soll spielen gehen. Keiner wird hier behindert. Aber ich sag´s gerne nochmal. Wir spielen hier unter dem Banner von PCGH! Da steht ein Ruf auf dem Spiel. Thilo ist sicher nicht davon angetan, wenn das hier ein Chaoshaufen wird. Und mal ganz im ernst, den Zeitaufwand für die organisation des Clans sind wir PCGH und dem Team einfach schuldig. Das Leben is nun mal kein Ponyhof. Das wäre genau so wie eine Firma ohne Buchhaltung. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Danke Pain. Du sagst es. Außerdem machen wir schon viel für den Clan.


----------



## Hydroxid (20. Mai 2011)

Billige ts Server gibt's wie Sand am Meer 
Www.nitrado.net


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Bin eh für Mumble


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Mai 2011)

Ich find TS Ideal. Da brauch man nix anderes...


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Mal Mumble genutzt? Mumble ist TS3 mit besserer Latenz und Sprach qualität


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Mai 2011)

Nein, brauch ich aber auch nicht. Ich bin mit TS3 komplett zufrieden. Falls der Clan aber Mumble nutzt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hydroxid (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr wollt würde ich einen tS 3 Server mieten...Zahl den auch schreibt mich einfach mal an


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Komm ma TS


----------



## Hydroxid (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hoff mal dass ich den zu guten preisen Kriege weil ich hab da n paar connections  wenn ich den nicht zahl, Zahl ich aber Domain und webspace  Krieg des reduziert weil ich schon einige pages habe


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

Also Nyso und ich haben uns eton Root-Server besorgt, d.H Webspace und TS3 ist irrelevant geworden. Die Domain landete aber gerne besorgen, find ich gut.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

Schön zu hören, sehr schön.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt nirgends mitbekommen, aber läuft die Homepage dann auf i-einer software, wie z.B. Clansphere etc.?
Ich hoffe mal die chancen stehen gut, noch in den Clan zu joinen


----------



## .Mac (26. Mai 2011)

Der Clan ist derzeit nicht "offen", kannst aber jederzeit auf den TS kommen, Member werden erst aufgenommen wenn die Seite oben ist. Und Sie läuft auf WebSpell.

Bzw. heute um 21:00 ist die nächste besprechung angesetzt, wer kommen will, der soll kommen - 21:00 auf dem neuen TS.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Mai 2011)

Naja, es befindet sich noch alles im Aufbau, also gejoint wird noch nicht, außer man baut mit auf, dazu bist du herzlich eingeladen!
Aber wenn das fertig ist, dann kommt die erste Welle an Membern!
Edit: .Mac war schneller!


----------



## Pagz (26. Mai 2011)

Ich kann heute Abend  leider nicht zur Besprechung kommen
Hab heute erfahren, dass ich morgen Mathe SA schreib, und ich hab noch nichts gemacht, weil ich bis gerade eben Training hatte
Tut mir echt Leid, bin beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei
Mfg, Robin


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei, beide Kinder sind noch wach und quickfidel, das dauert locker bis 23Uhr heute bis die schlafen...


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2011)

Moin

Fragen rund um den Clan bzw. die Games werden ab jetzt im Clan-Forum auf der Website beantwortet.

PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum
PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Gruß
Pain


----------

